# Sticky  Cage Setup Examples



## LizardGirl

I thought we had a great thread over on the other forum, so I think we should have one here too. 

Link to old thread:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... topic=1383

Please post pictures (if you don't attach, make sure they are small) of your cages and setups. It'd be nice to keep the irrelevant chatting to a minimum as well.

I'll start with a few of the setups Inky has had...

Back when I had both wheels in:









Redone with loft:









With old wheel:









Vid of Inky Demonstrating the tube:


----------



## iamdbf

Okay, here it is. A couple things, the igloo is removed (she never uses it) she likes her hedgiehat, blanket, and my shirt better. Those three items are usually not in the center, they are usually againt the side opposite from the wheel, so they take up less space than it looks. We are going to make her have two conjoined cages soon, cuz here cage is a bit small. Oh, lastly, we are going to get rid of the duct tape and use a nice wooden frame soon to keep the metal screen down. 
also, she has a different woter bottle (though you can't see it) and her purple crock water dish thing was dropped by my mom, so we have a different one now. It is actually what was her food dish in a larger version, and she has a smaller different kind food dish cuz she likes it better. (many changes, i kno)[attachment=0:2gkmbyrn]Jadecage.jpg[/attachment:2gkmbyrn]


----------



## drowsydreamer

Here's my setup. Note I took the pic right after I cleaned his cage, so its about 10 times cleaner than usual. Anyway, it's a bit small, but it seems to work just fine for Turbo. Pretty self explanatory- food and water dish, fleece scraps, hedgie bag, pvc pipe, wheel, tp tube, ping pong ball, and toy truck. He doesn't use a litterbox. There's a thermometer taped to the side and just a pretty little nametag thing on the back, for decorative purposes only.

[attachment=0:30qffp9h]misc 052.jpg[/attachment:30qffp9h]


----------



## Gnarly

This my set up. I have a four level C&C cage (the very bottom level is storage). There is one hedgehog per level. I also have sterelite bin cages. I have been meaning to make another four or five story C&C cage pretty soon, for the ladies.


----------



## Scott




----------



## lilhoglet

LizardGirl said:


> I thought we had a great thread over on the other forum, so I think we should have one here too.
> 
> Please post pictures (if you don't attach, make sure they are small) of your cages and setups. It'd be nice to keep the irrelevant chatting to a minimum as well.
> 
> I'll start with a few of the setups Inky has had...
> 
> Back when I had both wheels in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redone with loft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With old wheel:


Just wondering what kind of cage is that? I originally decided on a C&C cage for when I get a hedgie, but I also want to check out other options to see what may or may not be better.


----------



## LizardGirl

The cage there is actually a Ferret Nation 142. I use only the top section with the bottom tray, so he can't access the bottom part. I use one shelf for storage, one for the loft. (as you can see in the pics) The cage is usually around $200 plus shipping, and weighs about 90lbs I think...

Here is the entire thing: (this is before I modified it to put in a loft)


----------



## nomisinad

Here is my cage for the females. it has a wierd L-shape because it is a table at the same time![attachment=0:228tudm3]terra3.jpg[/attachment:228tudm3][attachment=1:228tudm3]terra2.jpg[/attachment:228tudm3]


----------



## Animal_Crazy

bottom is for my new headgie Biggie. here is another picture with the cage floor and roof in case he is a climber


----------



## Luvin_Hedgies

Ok here is my set up. I bought a Ferret Nation (2 levels) and I house 1 male on each level. Each hedgehog has a main floor complete with a bedroom, kitchen and living space, as well as an exercise loft :lol:

Gus' level (top of Ferret Nation)









Marty's level (bottom of Ferret Nation)


----------



## Krisword

Here is our set up. We are still figuring out a way to connect the loft with the bottom...hopefully next weekend we will have that figured out. Some things need to be noted first though...that is an AC in the window...it is NOT in use, and has not been since Q came home. Secondly, we have weighed the pros and cons on Bottle vs Bowl. We have decided on a bottle.

So with that said:[attachment=0:3qg3hgso]DSCF1487 (Small).jpg[/attachment:3qg3hgso][attachment=1:3qg3hgso]DSCF1485 (Small).jpg[/attachment:3qg3hgso][attachment=2:3qg3hgso]DSCF1483 (Small).jpg[/attachment:3qg3hgso]


----------



## jesirose

Here is the first part of my new cage. The end goal is to decorate it like a castle! ( I drilled another hole for the thermometer cord, so it is not exposed. This is an indoor/outdoor one so it measures both sides!









His bedroom and dining room. Under the igloo is a bunch of fleece. He also has a teddy bear and a TP roll.









The litter box side - I want to section some of it off so it's smaller for the litter box and have the rest use fleece, because this is a huge litter box.









And here is Patrick using the "drawbridge"


----------



## padawanslacker

*Re: Cage Examples*

Mine looks so dull compared to yours! Still, the hedgie seems to like it well enough . . . this is a Super Pets My First Home extra-large.

(The pictures are thumbnails--they will enlarge if you click them.)





The gray band along the bottom is window screen material, folded so that no sharp parts are exposed and closely wired to the inside of the cage. I added that at the suggestion of the breeder, who was worried that a baby hedgehog could get its head stuck between the horizontal bars, or try to climb them and fall.

The only other interesting thing about my setup is something you can't really see--I replaced the overhead lights in that room with full-spectrum bulbs intended for reptiles. They use up 26 watts apiece, as opposed to the 60 that the original bulbs used, and in theory they will eliminate any temptation for Spirit to go into hibernation from the dimness in her little corner.

Actually, I think she hates the lights. _I_ love them, however. The low autumn light must have been getting to me already, because I could stand around in the fake sunlight all day.


----------



## drowsydreamer

*Re: Cage Examples*

[attachment=1:19qg1jbj]misc 052.jpg[/attachment:19qg1jbj]
This is Turbo's cage. It's a bit on the small side, but it's super convenient since we travel a fair amount- I'm in college and go home a lot or various places, the plastic tub works best for this. It's also super easy to clean. I made the bucket wheel, but it was kinda flimsy since it wasn't made out of a bucket, so I have since remade it with an actual 5 gallon bucket and it works much better.

[attachment=0:19qg1jbj]Turbo 066.jpg[/attachment:19qg1jbj]
To the left of Turbo's cage is his supply cubby. Food, liners, cleaning stuff, toys, and sitting on top is my space heater that keeps the room at a constant 75 degrees. *Note* plastic tub cages must have a space heater and not a heat emitter due to ventilation issues.

Hopefully someday I will settle down enough to build Turbo the mansion-cage we both dream of, but for now, this works just fine for the both of us.


----------



## Gnarly

*Re: Cage Examples*

Here is our hedgie condo. It's made out of storage cubes (which can be found at Target, Walmart, Costco and various other stores of that nature for about $20 a box), zip-ties, and linoleum flooring.

The dimensions are L(45") x W(16") x H (16")

It's four stories tall, with the bottom used as storage.


----------



## r_k_chic47

*Re: Cage Examples*

I just made a C&C cage about a week ago (well, minus the corolplast). It doesnt quite look as nice as yours though, Gnarly! Plus my pictures didnt turn out as well :lol:

A view of the cage and storage area underneath









His bucket wheel, food&water, tp tube, and toy car









His food, water, and rubber ducky/calico cat  









His hedgie bag and stuffed animals (from mcdonalds a LONG time ago :lol: )









Another front view


----------



## Mika

*Re: Cage Examples*

Here's my settings:









And that was Mika's first storages:


----------



## Cimredopyh

*Re: Cage Examples*

My set up:

Bins connected with 4 inch PVC piping and ventilation holes drilled around the lower half.
Homemade bucket wheels with paper towels tucked under the stand.
Simple fleece liners. 
Medium pigloos stuffed with fleece strips and blankies
Ceramic bowls and dishes. 
The toys change once in awhile but mostly go ignored :lol: 
Pretty simple, straightforward stuff 























































A couple of the inhabitants, to help give some perspective on the size


----------



## drpepperheather

*Re: Cage Examples*

*Here's Ziggy's C&C cage (54" x 33"):*



















So yeah...it's a C&C cage, but instead of cubes I used the panels from 2 Midwest Small Pet Playpens and connected them with zip-ties. The panels are 15" high, and the coroplast walls are 8" high. I have two closetmaid shelves that sit on top for the lid (bought one long shelf and the people at Home Depot cut it to size for me). There is a big UV strip light on top, and two 150w heat emitters that are hooked up to a Zilla 1000w Temp Controller. On the bottom are two pieces of fleece (one on top of the other) that I just cut to size. I have paper towels under the wheel (which so far seems to be the only place he goes potty), and fleece strips in all the hiding places. There is also a marble tile in one corner in case he wants a cool surface to lay on.

I decided not to wash the wheel before taking the picture so it would accurately reflect what the cage looks like when I get up in the morning...

Playpen: 
http://www.petco.com/product/13911/Midwest-Small-Pet-Playpens.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

ClosetMaid Shelves: 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100157320

Temp Controller:
http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=2533

*Here's another photo (I change it up a bit everytime I change the liner):*


----------



## M_Canadian

*Re: Cage Examples*

These are the cages that I built for my two new Hedgies, they should be here next weekend.



















I just have to add the coroplast to the second cage

I built storage under them so that I have everything close by


----------



## Nancy

*Re: Cage Examples*

Yeah I know I am breaking the rule about chatting but it's a valid concern.

The cages look great and those little huts are cute but I wouldn't use them. One came with a rescue I got a while back and they are an eye poke waiting to happen. The straw or whatever it is on the roof is very stiff and pieces tend to start poking down randomly here and there. I wouldn't use it as is. You could try covering the roof and edges with fleece to cover up those pieces.


----------



## LizardGirl

Inky's cage with his new, handy-dandy Cake Walk Supreme:


----------



## Callie255

*Re: Cage Examples*

Bruce's cage is a C&C cage. I found this cage fairly easy to make and very affordable, especially for the size of cage you can make. I wish I would have know about C&C and Steralite Bin cages before I bought one from the pet store. The box of cubes was $16.99 from Target. I got a 4x8 ft. sheet of Coroplast for $25 from a local sign shop. I didn't realize until I put the cage together that the squares in the cubes are rather large. Small hedgies could easily fit through them. They make the cubes with smaller squares, so make sure you get smaller ones if you plan on making a C&C cage. Bruce is not a climber or escape artist so this works well for him. I made the Coroplast come up 5" on the sides of the cage. The liners, hat and blankie were made by Nancy and were a great investment! Thanks again Nancy! To put the size of his cage into perspective, his old cage was the size of one of those liners. Now I have to use 3 to cover the bottom of his cage. He will burrow under them occasionally but he loves his hat and is almost always under it. I did not clean his cage before taking the pictures. I figured you guys would be the only ones to appreciate his poopy wheel. :lol: I have a ceramic heat emitter above his wheel to make sure that area stays warm for him. I also have a space heater in the room that keeps it between 74 and 76 degrees and a thermostat to make sure that it stays warm.


----------



## Marc

*Re: Cage Examples*

Lima's home :mrgreen: I'm gonna use 2 posts because I think I need the extra pics to show how this goes together. It is 2 levels and made from 3 Sterilite plastic containers (you'll see how the 3rd one is used in the next post). We originally got the idea from http://www.freewebs.com/howellhogs/diysterelitecage.htm, but space in my bedroom is very limited so I decided to go with multiple levels instead of containers laying next to each other. Like it says in that article, don't bother trying to do something like this if you don't have access to a dremel. It also takes a lot of time, so plan ahead. I started building this at work (we have a lot of tools) a week before picking up Lima and had to stay late at work several hours every day that week to get it done before picking her up. Not just for cutting and drilling but to think out how to make it all come together and maximize floor space. Originally I was going to have the ramp just go along one long side of the cage but I realized this would still be too steep of an incline and had to make the ramp wrap around a short side of the cage too. Luckily I let my breeder know I was building this because she gave me some important info, like the need for walls on and around ramps because hedgies have bad depth perception and can accidentally fall off.

At the time I didn't realize we would need an 11" wheel which was a height problem so we got the flying saucer which is great but takes up a massive amount of room. I might still be able to put a vertical wheel in if it's just the right size and I cut out some more of the ceiling.
The ramp was smooth plastic which was too slippery for her to climb up so we lay down Glad Press'n Seal on it and then hot glue bedding onto it. When it's time to change bedding we just peel off the press'n seal and replace it.

I realize the warmer part of the cage should be the part she sleeps in but there's not much I can do to fix that. Luckily it's already getting warm and my room is already consistently mid 70s anyways but when it starts getting cold again I'll probably get a heating pad to put under the cage.

Btw, you can see her butt in the igloo.

[attachment=0:1kvirk86]cage1.jpg[/attachment:1kvirk86]

[attachment=1:1kvirk86]cage2.jpg[/attachment:1kvirk86]

[attachment=2:1kvirk86]cage3.jpg[/attachment:1kvirk86]


----------



## Marc

*Re: Cage Examples*

continued...

The container that rests on top is held in place by fitting perfectly around the container that acts as the floor for the 2nd level. This container is identical to the bottom one except I cut the upper half of it off with a dremel. The purpose of this is to keep the bedding from falling out when you lift off the top container.

[attachment=0:gceyiih7]cage4.jpg[/attachment:gceyiih7]

The floor of the 2nd level is glued to the lid of the 1st level so it can be removed in one piece, allowing access to the bottom level.

[attachment=1:gceyiih7]cage5.jpg[/attachment:gceyiih7]

Also the upper half of the ramp is attached to the 'floor of 2nd level/lid of 1st level'. You can see there's a wall along this part of the ramp and also the cuts in the corner of the upper floor are to add flexibility so the top container can squeeze over it.

[attachment=2:gceyiih7]cage6.jpg[/attachment:gceyiih7]

I hope I explained this well enough. If anyone has questions about building something like this you can pm me and I'll try to help you out as best I can. Also, any input on any improvements I could make would be appreciated.


----------



## dorasdaddy

Here is our new c&c.....used the frosted vinyl cubes...found the narrower ones on clearance for half price. ended up with 30.5" x 51.5" of floor space.

http://photobucket.com/newcage


----------



## Nancy

This is a reminder that this thread is for posting cage examples only and descriptions of the cage. Any questions you have or comments please post to Cage Setup Discussions. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71 All discussions or chat in this thread will be deleted.

Thanks


----------



## leannem

This is Harley's Cage... which I have just completed. He started off in an aquarium with a comfort wheel and a cardboard box. We quickly realized that this was not a very good home. We went out and got enough wire cubes to make 3 square feet of floor space and a piece of Coroplast to make the floor and sides. Got it all together so there would be 2 pieces on the bottom and a loft. We were working on a way to make a ramp to the top floor and realized the comfort wheel wouldn't clip on to the side to ensure it would not fall over. So out I went to get a flying saucer. With the flying saucer in his cage and his cardboard home... the cage looked to small again :lol: We got more cubes and now he has 6 square feet of floor space. With a switch back style ramp to the second floor. (will add more photos in next post)


----------



## leannem

More pics


----------



## Lilysmommy

Here's Lily's new mansion! Doesn't have many toys in it yet, but I'll be getting some new ones for her soon. I made it out of wire cubes and these softish plastic ones. The bottom, border around the bottom, and back of the cage are done with the plastic cubes, the front and sides are done with wire cubes with one inch (I think) squares, and the top is done with wire cubes with one and a half inch squares. I used zip ties to attach all of the cubes together, and these other yellow tie things to hold the two doors shut. I used a piece of coroplast on the bottom, so she wouldn't get her feet stuck in the little holes where you attach the cubes together. The whole cage is 42.5" x 26" or about 3.5 ft x 2 ft.
[attachment=2:10hh3skc]DSC00071.jpg[/attachment:10hh3skc]
That's the cage with both of the doors open. There's a big one going across the cage on the top, so I cage take the wheel out or change liners easily. And there's a smaller one in the front, so I can just get her out or whatever.
[attachment=1:10hh3skc]DSC00072.jpg[/attachment:10hh3skc]
The cage with the doors both closed.
[attachment=0:10hh3skc]DSC00073.jpg[/attachment:10hh3skc]
A shot of the yellow ties that hold the doors shut.


----------



## Marc

Lima got an expansion to her home. For some reason she wouldn't use the wheel when it was on the top floor of her home, only when we set it up in a separate play area. I thought it might be because the top floor was so cramped so I added another room that is just for the wheel. It's connected to the main part of the cage with a pvc pipe. She surprisingly took to it right away and was running from the wheel room through the pipe and up the ramp to her food and back.

[attachment=0:2yvo4jeg]newcage1.jpg[/attachment:2yvo4jeg]

[attachment=1:2yvo4jeg]newcage2.jpg[/attachment:2yvo4jeg]


----------



## tarjis




----------



## Herisson

This is Herisson's new house. He was in a sterilite bin before. It's a new item offered by the makers of Ferret Nation. It's called the Guinea Habitat PLUS. It's pretty big
14" H x 24" W x 47" D 
I do not have the talent to a build a house for him so this was a great find for me.
Thank you to all who helped me decide :mrgreen:

[attachment=3:2i5fi0dp]herisson.house3.jpg[/attachment:2i5fi0dp]


----------



## super_sonic

this is my sonic's cage, i have another bin that i am working on cutting a hole in to run another tube to for a bigger play area so he will have two of them instead of one taken up by a big running disc and a spare blanket. i have fleece on the bottoms of both areas, its a 3" tube connecting the two cages. the ferret sack that the igloo is on does have like a wool material on one side , but i have that side facing down, its just barely suspended from the bottom of the cage (i will be sewing fleece to the side with the wool tonight) i got a great deal on the fleece at wal mart, for 5 yards of fabric i payed $25, enough for several blankets bags and bedding, i also removed his tp roll i now only let him use a thin plastic tube i picked up from work and cleaned several times to ensure it was clean, he i guess got mad at the roll and started to chew on it so i remover it, i picked up the heat lamp from an exotic pet store called house of tropics, it came with a built in thermostat so i could keep the temp. at 79 degrees, i also have two thermometers one in each section of the cage to ensure it is the right temp. it stays a few degrees warmer in his bedding area then his play (76 degrees). i am trying to introduce him to the water bottle, thats why the bowl is in there too, when he uses it regularly i will remove the bowl, he has two food bowls one for dry food and the other for his moistened food which is being washed to clean the bacteria from the chicken and worm juices that were left behind. any other recommendations would be appreciated. thanks. 

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... 9/cage.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... /cage2.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... /cage3.jpg

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... /cage1.jpg


----------



## Lilysmommy

super_sonic said:


> i am trying to introduce him to the water bottle, thats why the bowl is in there too, when he uses it regularly i will remove the bowl


If he drinks fine from his bowl and doesn't poop in it, I'd highly suggest staying with a bowl over a bottle. Bowls seem to be a more natural drinking position for hedgehogs, and most hedgehogs drink more from a bowl than a bottle. Bottles also pose a risk to the hedgehog's teeth, as many of them will bite at the stem while trying to drink, and they can chip or break teeth on the metal. Since their teeth don't grow back, this can be dangerous for them.


----------



## vkanev1

Watson's New Condo!


----------



## super_sonic

ok, ill get right on that. im thinking about getting a small self watering bowl since he is prefering his bowl over the bottle anyway. its almost something you would use for dogs, but its made for reptiles im guessing since that is the section i found it in petsmart looking around. does anyone know anything that i should be cautious about with them? i havnt seen anyone with one of those in their cage and didnt know if thats because they are not good for them or just because its cheaper to just buy the regular bowl, any info. about this would be appreciated.


i also added another bin to the setup. i have the one cage and bin that is connected by pvc sitting on a wooden table, and another on the floor under the table that is connected by a flexible tube, im not sure what it will be called so he now has an area to run, eat sleep and play and cuddle bith his brush and other small rubber animals i picked him up while i was out.

Thanks


----------



## LarryT

vkanev1 said:


> Watson's New Condo!


That is a condo all right very cool looking.
Could your hedgie fall and get hurt?


----------



## dorasdaddy

If that is chicken wire or something similar it will cut your hedgies feet to shreds if he climbs it. I would scrap that idea since it could be very harmful on several different fronts.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

vkanev1,
What are your ramps made of?
It's a nice looking setup.


----------



## Immortalia

super_sonic said:


> ok, ill get right on that. im thinking about getting a small self watering bowl since he is prefering his bowl over the bottle anyway. its almost something you would use for dogs, but its made for reptiles im guessing since that is the section i found it in petsmart looking around. does anyone know anything that i should be cautious about with them? i havnt seen anyone with one of those in their cage and didnt know if thats because they are not good for them or just because its cheaper to just buy the regular bowl, any info. about this would be appreciated.


Umm...Why not just change the water in the bowl daily? Fresh water is very important. I wouldn't drink water that's been sitting around uncovered for days...I wouldn't make my animals drink it either. Even my horse's water buckets gets dumped and refilled daily.

Food and water should be changed daily. Can you imagine the bacteria growing on the leftovers that you don't throw out? Especially since hedgies need a warmer climate. The bacteria can be from their own spit(from crunching their food and pieces getting left behind, and lapping at the water) and as many know, hedgies love placing their poopboot paws on the edge of the bowls while eating...

Hey, maybe I'm paranoid, but I feel much better knowing that all my animals have fresh food and water.


----------



## super_sonic

i do change the water daily, twice actually. all of his bowls are also cleaned daily. i just dont want to end up staying at work late one day unexpectedly and him run out of water while im not there. i fill the bowls up in the morning and at night and at these times of the day his water bowl is not far from empty. i have been to 4 different stores looking for bigger rubber bowls for him but havnt found any yet. i refuse to use the ceramic bowls because i will not leave the chance of it cracking and sonic getting lead poisoning. i also wont use a bowl or cup that i would drink out of because they would leave him a risk of drowning if he climbs in and cant get out. i was thinking about getting the automatic dispenser more so for his safety and health.  thats about the only reasons i was thinking of it and wanted to hear some feedback from other hedgie lovers that have some experience on this type of problem


----------



## Shelbys Mom

I've seen a pic of someone's Hedgies cage (sorry don't remember who or where) but they were using one of the dispensers like your talking about.
I haven't tried one I was thinking about getting some for my bunch.
So anyway I think it would be fine as long as their still getting fresh water daily.


----------



## Nancy

If you have an adequate sized bowl and change the water daily, the hedgehog is not going to run out of water unless he tips the bowl or there is a health problem that makes him drink excessively. 

While those waterers are nice in that they hold alot of water, really there is no point when the water needs to be changed daily and it is much easier to wash out a bowl daily than to take the waterer apart to properly wash. Those waterers also tend to make people lazy as they look at the amount of water left in it and decide they will forgo changing it for the day. 

Ceramic bowls are fine to use and if you buy a decent quality one it won't have lead in it anyways so no risk.


----------



## vkanev1

*Re: Watson's new Condo*

Watson's condo has 3 levels made of plexiglass trays with high sides and connected by plexiglass ramps(also with high sides and fences) so that he can neither fall nor climb up the wire sides of the walls and door. We researcdhed it quite a bit before my husband built it. Watson loves it and goes scampering up and down all night. The ramps are lined with silicone sink liner material which is washable and gives him good traction - easy on his ity bitty footies. The wheel is set onto ball bearings so it is whisper silent - only evidence of his using it is the poopy residue by morning (plus I have snuck up on him with a flashlight at night and caught him in the act!)

He is a lovely, neat creature, only pooping on the highest level where the wheel is - quite considerate. All the trays are removeable for easy washing. My husband is a hedgie - cage building genious![attachment=0:gu2mfox5]IMG_6965.JPG[/attachment:gu2mfox5]


----------



## Shelbys Mom

That looks very nice! I like it.  
Did you make or buy that fabric tube thingy in the corner? I think my kids (hedgies) would love that.


----------



## silvercat

super_sonic said:


> i just dont want to end up staying at work late one day unexpectedly and him run out of water while im not there. i fill the bowls up in the morning and at night and at these times of the day his water bowl is not far from empty. i have been to 4 different stores looking for bigger rubber bowls for him but havnt found any yet.


Not sure if it will help size wise but Sylive's food dish is actually a cat dish. It's the oval dish with two 'bowls' attached, they style you would get in a cat set up kit with litter box, scoop, & dish. With the shape of it she doesn't try to flip it & when I get up in the morning her water dish is only about 1/2 empty.

This isn't the exact one but gives you an idea: http://www.normericainc.com/pet-accesso ... detail.php


----------



## Shelbys Mom

silvercat said:


> Not sure if it will help size wise but Sylive's food dish is actually a cat dish. It's the oval dish with two 'bowls' attached, they style you would get in a cat set up kit with litter box, scoop, & dish. With the shape of it she doesn't try to flip it & when I get up in the morning her water dish is only about 1/2 empty.
> 
> This isn't the exact one but gives you an idea: http://www.normericainc.com/pet-accesso ... detail.php


I had some similar to that for mine and they stick their nose in the "handle" area and flip them over or carry them around on their backs :shock:

Every Hedgie is different though!


----------



## drpepperheather

Shelbys Mom said:


> That looks very nice! I like it.
> Did you make or buy that fabric tube thingy in the corner? I think my kids (hedgies) would love that.


The tube is a SuperPet Crinkle Tunnel, and I picked ours up in the Ferret section at PetsMart (they also have them at Petco). =)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753334


----------



## hedgieluver

OMG!!!! love the cage Heather, at first i saw all of the hedgie stuff, and thot the thing in the middle was one of ur turtles :roll: but then i realized it wasnt  :? :lol:


----------



## LarryT

drpepperheather said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very nice! I like it.
> Did you make or buy that fabric tube thingy in the corner? I think my kids (hedgies) would love that.
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is a SuperPet Crinkle Tunnel, and I picked ours up in the Ferret section at PetsMart (they also have them at Petco). =)
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753334
Click to expand...

I am going to petco later today and after seeing this post so i can get a few of these  
R they washable :?:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

drpepperheather said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very nice! I like it.
> Did you make or buy that fabric tube thingy in the corner? I think my kids (hedgies) would love that.
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is a SuperPet Crinkle Tunnel, and I picked ours up in the Ferret section at PetsMart (they also have them at Petco). =)
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753334
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!
We will be going to the petsmart in a week or so to get more food so maybe I can talk the boyfriend into buying me 1 or 4 or these!!  I'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## silvercat

Shelbys Mom said:


> silvercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the exact one but gives you an idea: http://www.normericainc.com/pet-accesso ... detail.php
> 
> 
> 
> I had some similar to that for mine and they stick their nose in the "handle" area and flip them over or carry them around on their backs :shock:
> 
> Every Hedgie is different though!
Click to expand...

haha! I would love to have seen a picture of that!! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Okay, I have finished any renovations Lily's cage is likely to get and thought I'd post the final product. 
[attachment=2:16oyzw82]DSC00271.jpg[/attachment:16oyzw82]
The entire cage and the storage area underneath, which is the product of the first modification that I did at 12:30 am. :lol:

[attachment=1:16oyzw82]DSC00272.jpg[/attachment:16oyzw82]
Her wheel and her marble tile, along with a couple of toys.

[attachment=0:16oyzw82]DSC00273.jpg[/attachment:16oyzw82]
Her food/water bowls, more toys, and her pigloo.

Adding the last two pics in another post, silly three attachment limit. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Okay, here's the closer pictures of the storage area underneath her cage.

[attachment=1:xqesrekq]DSC00274.jpg[/attachment:xqesrekq]
Left storage compartment, with mostly food and random other supplies.

[attachment=0:xqesrekq]DSC00275.jpg[/attachment:xqesrekq]
Right storage compartment, with the giant cat litter food container (downsizing that to an ice cream bucket soon, lol), cleaning supplies, and her two carriers are tucked behind all that. She's got a hard-sided cat carrier and a cloth carrier from Nancy.

The second renovation that I did, you can kind of see it on the right side of the left compartment picture, was a little divider that I put in going from the back to the front of the cage, to help hold the bottom up because it was sagging. It didn't work out exactly how I imagined, but it does help a bit and I didn't care enough to take it back out. :lol:


----------



## silvercat

lilysmommy, where'd you get the vinal panels? what's the bottom made of? i really like the cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy

The vinyl panels I found with the wire ones at Target. They cost the same amount, about $30, I think. The bottom of the cage is made with those vinyl panels, and there's a sheet of coroplast over that. The bottom of the storage section, the back of it is a row of the wire panels, and the front is a row of the vinyl ones, I was just using what I have leftover from the cage. And thanks, I like it much better than her Superpets cage.


----------



## Animal_Crazy

Got bored at home today so I added a little loft for my Huffer!


----------



## dorasdaddy

That is an escape waiting to happen, he will be up and over those short walls before you can blink twice. Also, as has been stated EVERYWHERE on this forum....ALL ramps must have sides or your hedgie could fall off and injure himself...I would remove that loft IMMEDIATELY before the little one gets hurt really bad....That looks like a pretty high fall to the floor for a hedgie.


----------



## Immortalia

theboss305 said:


> Got bored at home today so I added a little loft for my Huffer!


I agree with dora'sdaddy...

Your ramp "should" be enclosed with some sort of walls, as a fall from even that height can cause some sort of damage to your hedgie, whether it be broken bones, or internal damage...

Also, careful about your hedgie being able to climb out from that loft, the sides don't look like it's very high, I know there are many hedgies here that would be up and over that in seconds.


----------



## Nancy

Ditto what dorasdaddy and immortalia said. Also, the whole cage needs a top on it or solid sides high enough that your hedgie cannot climb.


----------



## Animal_Crazy

everything you all have said has been taken care of all ready. those things were taken down for the pictures sake, that way i could get a good angle. im not new to this no worries!


----------



## dorasdaddy

my main worry is the fact that you have already just this week given away one hedgehog you didnt have time for....how are we to have any confidence in the care you take with remaining ones you have?


----------



## Ahava

Well the question is did they give the hedgehog away because they did not have time/resources for it or because it was being mistreated? 
It can be difficult having and caring for more than one hedgehog and what is best for the hedgehog should be considered. Just because someone has to give up a pet doesn't mean they were bad owners.

Of course I have no idea of the situation here and am just trying to keep both sides open. Don't mind me however if the hedgie given away was in danger


----------



## dorasdaddy

i think he simply gave it away because it was grumpy.


----------



## Animal_Crazy

Those are some pretty harsh words coming from you guys. I gave it away because at the time i got them all I had time to handle each one a lot but now I started to work full time and go to school full time so I have no time to handle them all. Disappointed in you guys for assuming the worst of someone. He had a great home with me with a great living space, just wasn't being physically handled as much as he deserved..


----------



## heavenlyhogs

Not sure i've ever put my set ups on the forum so here goes.Just some of them.
Pics are not very recent but the set ups haven't changed.


----------



## APBTkisses

Here's Sookie's. Its not ideal, but functional. After reading through a few post I've decided in a few weeks to super-upgrade to a ferret nation cage.









Sookie doesn't seem to mind :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

Aww, Sookie looks happy.  I use a Ferret Nation, if you have any questions about it you can feel free to PM me.


----------



## Nancy

Nice looking cage. Sookie is beautiful.


----------



## APBTkisses

Thanks guys! LizardGirl, will do if I have any questions. Someone posted their Ferret Nation 142- they had 2 hedgie set ups within the cage. This would be ideal considering I feel like adding another to the crew later on.


----------



## LizardGirl

Nancy and Lisa (haven't seen her around lately) also use Ferret Nations. I only have one hedgie so the bottom cage is a spare for visiting hedgies, and storage.


----------



## APBTkisses

Do some people have 2 hedgies sperate in those type of cages? I _thought_ I saw it...


----------



## LizardGirl

Yes, one on top and one on bottom.


----------



## Nancy

APBTkisses said:


> Do some people have 2 hedgies sperate in those type of cages? I _thought_ I saw it...


I actually have 3 separate cages in our Ferret Nation. I'll get some pictures posted later.


----------



## LizardGirl

Oh, you mean two cages within one of those cages... :lol: 

The FN142 comes with two 1/2 floor shelves, and can make an extra floor by cutting one in half.


----------



## funkybee

Here is Milo's home  Its a little smaller than I'd like but I have limited space, so I set up a playpen for him every night for some extra exercise.
[attachment=1:fv2ut1tb]3779376007_c8272e7915.jpg[/attachment:fv2ut1tb]
[attachment=0:fv2ut1tb]3779375239_6f876c3800.jpg[/attachment:fv2ut1tb]


----------



## nicholasi

LizardGirl said:


> The cage there is actually a Ferret Nation 142. I use only the top section with the bottom tray, so he can't access the bottom part. I use one shelf for storage, one for the loft. (as you can see in the pics) The cage is usually around $200 plus shipping, and weighs about 90lbs I think...
> 
> Here is the entire thing: (this is before I modified it to put in a loft)


I am new hedgehog owner and after seeing your guy's setups i need to upgrade lol but i was woundering what you use the lights at the top of the cage for and what kind of lights they are.

thanks


----------



## LizardGirl

The two lights I have there are a standard UV light on a timer as his "daytime", and the lamp had a red light bulb in it (for heat and night viewing). Inky decided he knew the red light was a trick and wouldn't come out when it was on at night. Most people don't us UV lights, I just had one sitting around and decided to use it.


----------



## amanda

I think lighting is very important b/c it provides uva/uvb rays they would naturally get in the wild. That being said temps must be monitored while using lights like these to make sure you hedgie isn't over heating, and if they are out playing... that they are far enough away from the lights to prevent burning to their delicate skin.


----------



## LizardGirl

> I think lighting is very important b/c it provides uva/uvb rays they would naturally get in the wild.


Actually, you'd have to buy special full-spectrum lights to be getting the natural light rays. The lights and having them on and off on a schedule is important to give our hedgies a "calendar" to go by, distinguishing night and day.


----------



## amanda

> Actually, you'd have to buy special full-spectrum lights to be getting the natural light rays. The lights and having them on and off on a schedule is important to give our hedgies a "calendar" to go by, distinguishing night and day.


I'm familiar with this as I breed chameleons. Timers are amazing, but not needed if you turn lights off an on at the correct times everyday. The Reptisun 5.0 is a perfect light for hedgies and chameleons. On this subject, compact light shouldn't be used b/c they have done studies that have shown it causes animals (esp those with sensitive eyes) to have eye problems, or go blind.


----------



## Bengall77

Here is Quillbert's place, newly renovated. He was in the large sterilite tub before but I decided to take the time and add on a bedroom since he's already gotten so much bigger in the 2 weeks that I've had him.

It's a basic 126 quart sterilite tub connected to a 25 quart tub with plastic gutter that I cut down to size, drilled, and zip tied to the containers. I thought that the gutter would be better than a pvc pipe because I'm afraid that he'd try to hang out in the tube and hide from me (we're still bonding) and that it would be easier to take apart and clean. Plus if he ever gets stuck I can just cut the ties and lift off the top. His daddy is a big boy and he shows signs of following in the same steps so I'm glad that I added more room. Now he actually has room for his toys.

Almost forgot to mention, that window behind his cage is a north facing window and gets very even, indirect sunlight for about 12 hours. I'd never let him overheat in a sunbeam. I even have two thermometers because I'm just that paranoid about my baby. So no worries! He stays at a steady 75-77 degrees Fahrenheit.

And the "bedroom" has a lid with plenty of ventilation holes to prevent Quillbert from taking himself for a walk.


----------



## hdcross

Here is the cage set up I have for Hyde

I used a 90 Degree wide sweeping piece of 4in PVC pip to connect the containers
And the tiles are some my dad had around, I'm using them as weights/ a cool place for him to sit if he gets hot. The one under his wheel also helps stabilize his comfort wheel, and makes cleaning easier cause it gets the dirtiest and i just take it out and wash it.

p.s. Sorry its somewhat dirty in the pics, Its clean now, I just had him out for pics and a foot bath and took the pics before my camera died.

-HD Cross

[attachment=0:cjkuzat3]CIMG8746.JPG[/attachment:cjkuzat3]
[attachment=1:cjkuzat3]CIMG8720.JPG[/attachment:cjkuzat3]
[attachment=2:cjkuzat3]CIMG8721.JPG[/attachment:cjkuzat3]


----------



## freda

Here's my setup:

I have a Marchioro 32x20 cage. My boyfriend and I modified it to have a loft made of acrylic sheet, which is connected externally via a 4" PVC tube ramp (more info, details & pics here)

This is the whole setup. It doesn't look like much, but it's pretty big in person. :lol: The bottom ramp entrance is behind the wheel, which is why you can't see it.









This is the loft from overhead:









Here is a picture of the back side of the cage, where you can see the ramp:









All the liners/accessories (igloo cover, hedgie hat, & a few things not shown) are made by Nancy. They're fantastic, and Gordon loves them. His blankie stays inside his igloo and he snuggles up inside it every day.

The wheel is the CWS, which has worked out great so far. It's silent & easy to clean! The base took up a lot of room so I mounted it to the side of the cage. Still working on a litter pan to go underneath.

I have a digital thermometer that I use to check temps, but since I got an AC I just keep it mid-low seventies and everyone's happy.

If anyone has any questions/concerns, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Syker

We got a new hedgehog yesterday, and in preparation for her we build a new huge cage. (I will post pictures of the little girl in the fun stuff in a little bit) We decided to go the C&C way, since the old one we did was a two-bins-connected and we still found it a bit small.


We cut out liners out of fleece, you can see underneath where we stored a bunch of extra ones. Underneath the liners are some shelf liners, to make it more comfy and to make it even more easy to clean. We also bought a new wheel, the flying saucer.

I like the colour blue. A lot.

In the pictures, she's huddled underneath her blankies in the lower left corner. The little second floor is basically a play pit, tons of little strips of fleece (and a couple of socks) for her to burrow into. We're thinking of adding another grid on the top of that level.

This was made with one sheet of coroplast and one box of cubes (13 grids), although I had bought 2 just in case. It's huge! I hope she'll enjoy it . I'll repost this in the discussion thread if anyone's got any comments.


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

(dimensions are 40 1/2" long x 18 1/2 wide x 20 1/2 tall)


I am redoing her cage, will ad pics when my order comes in


----------



## lane_m

This is my modified Ferret Nation 142 cage. It has been made safe with enclosed ramps and enclosed loft areas. The wheels are Cake Walk Supremes from Reaper and the litter pans are baking trays.

[attachment=1:1u6niclc]lunapic-125158531796108-1.jpg[/attachment:1u6niclc]

[attachment=0:1u6niclc]lunapic-125158531796108-2.jpg[/attachment:1u6niclc]

Thank you


----------



## lane_m

Thanks LarryT 

This is what we look like today.

[attachment=1:3cyuiu5d]lunapic-12530528414083-3.jpg[/attachment:3cyuiu5d]

[attachment=0:3cyuiu5d]lunapic-12530528414083-2.jpg[/attachment:3cyuiu5d]

I much prefer the skulls and crossbones though!


----------



## Mika

Syker said:


> We got a new hedgehog yesterday, and in preparation for her we build a new huge cage. (I will post pictures of the little girl in the fun stuff in a little bit) We decided to go the C&C way, since the old one we did was a two-bins-connected and we still found it a bit small.
> 
> 
> We cut out liners out of fleece, you can see underneath where we stored a bunch of extra ones. Underneath the liners are some shelf liners, to make it more comfy and to make it even more easy to clean. We also bought a new wheel, the flying saucer.
> 
> I like the colour blue. A lot.
> 
> In the pictures, she's huddled underneath her blankies in the lower left corner. The little second floor is basically a play pit, tons of little strips of fleece (and a couple of socks) for her to burrow into. We're thinking of adding another grid on the top of that level.
> 
> This was made with one sheet of coroplast and one box of cubes (13 grids), although I had bought 2 just in case. It's huge! I hope she'll enjoy it . I'll repost this in the discussion thread if anyone's got any comments.


Ahhhwwwwwwwwwww!! I already miss her!!!!!  xx


----------



## ernicoats

We just got Chloe just under a month ago, we love her. We had a little 13 x 27 cage that was bought from the pet store. We built this one for her, next step is a loft and a heat lamp for this winter.


----------



## meralgia

I see that a lot of you have the "new" wheels... not the bucket kind but the saucer. Are those "better"? (incidentally, two of the local petco stores in Minneapolis don't sell them at all, but both petsmarts did)


----------



## ernicoats

I got my saucer wheel after much searching and reading. I find it easy to clean and she seems to love to run on it both ways changes every hour or every night she seems to even out her directions.


----------



## leannem

harleys completed set up (hopefully). i posted his original cage way earlier in this thread but thought i would post pics of it now.


----------



## leannem

more pics...


----------



## bluebunneh

Pippi's HedgeHome in progress..

I've been working on her cage ( or what I like to call HedgeHome ) and wanted to share what I have so far. I still need to add mesh to the top tub ( each tub is 25x19 ) and frame it. I also need to build the ramp so she can get to the second story and attach my thermometer and few other things. ( I do have a wheel for her it's just not in the cage for this shot )


----------



## krbshappy71

*Riley and Whyte's houses*

The hedgies received an extreme makeover today with their houses. Their blankies are still in the wash, so picture blankets added as well, I know it looks a bit sparse in these pictures. Inside the "shoebox" houses are fleece scarves that they seem to like. Inside the Christmas designed kleenex boxes are fleece strips. They like those too but I need to add more. The circles are heating pads that I warm up just for extra snuggling. Whyte doesn't like his but Riley lays either on or next to his. Anyhow this is the first "cage setup" I've posted as I didn't like my previous setups, had to keep working with it and get to know their habits.

**EDIT....this picture displays auto-watering jugs. I no longer use these. Both units have been replaced with small dishes.


----------



## silvercat

krbshappy71, do your hedgies not burry under or try to knock over their walls? that fencing is what I use for Sylvie's playpen. While she hasn't done it, I have read about some people's hedgies' escaping the play pen either under or over.


----------



## LizardGirl

Marieke, how is your cage ventilated? I am curious considering glass tanks usually have terrible airflow.


----------



## Marieke

LizardGirl said:


> Marieke, how is your cage ventilated? I am curious considering glass tanks usually have terrible airflow.


It has a ventilation opening at the top. From one side to another it is about 15cm wide.


----------



## kimmie117

Nigel's cage


















Note: I took out the ferret ball and I moved his food and water dish to his bed side(igloo)


----------



## Coaster

Just finished Walter's new setup this weekend. Before his cage walls weren't high enough to stop him from climbing out when he had a step like his igloo, wheel, food dish, etc. So we got him a larger enclosed cage and I got some cutting boards, cage parts, and like 80 zip ties and put together an upper floor. They aren't the greatest pictures, but you can probably get an idea of what it's like.


----------



## Stephanie76

Pequop's Palace. 

Just your average C&C cage. The husband wants to do "levels".. but I am too lazy to gather the materials (which he would make me do.. :lol: ).


----------



## jzm3

^ is yours potty trained? The previous owner did not potty train Summer and I want to but have not yet I would love to have a fleece blanket in there for her.


----------



## nikki

I use fleece liners in some of my cages, and none of my hedgies are litter trained.


----------



## LizardGirl

Your hedgie doesn't have to be litter trained to use fleece liners. If you spot clean them and switch them out every few days, they work great.


----------



## spritecann

just finished Tweasals new cage take a look n give me some feedback


----------



## Nancy

Those cube grids on the top are not hedgehog safe. The spacing is too big and even with the plastic around it, he could stand on his igloo and get through or stuck. I'd try and find the normal sized grids that have 1.5" openings. They have 9 squares across.


----------



## spritecann

Thanks nancy i thought they might be a lil too big in the squares but i wasnt sure i also was unable to find any smaller squares but i will keep hunting, w two large dogs in the house that would be most unfortunate if he got out n something happened to him, just the fall alone would hurt.


----------



## skcook

sprite,

I was able to find the cubes in the correct size through target.com and walmart.com. The ones in the target stores were WAY to big. But online they're the perfect size, and they come in different colors. =)


----------



## julker

here is our hedgecondo  Made from IKEA corner shelf.


----------



## LizardGirl

Very nice setup.  What did you treat the wood with to keep it from soaking up urine?


----------



## PokeyMom

Der Waffle House (ie. Waffles cage)


----------



## Garrick

Snowballs home!


----------



## cutietexan

what did you search for on the target and walmart websites? i went searching, but there were so many results and im not sure what size is best. links are always helpful. thanks


----------



## skcook

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=5005199

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=5005200

they also come in fun colors =) I just typed storage cubes in the search search box.


----------



## silvercat

julker said:


> here is our hedgecondo  Made from IKEA corner shelf.


Is a hedgehog housed on each level? If so, the blue wire wheel on the bottom is unsafe for hedgies due to the wire (toes/toe nails slipping though & getting caught) & the cross bar (if the hedgie looks out or get's off quickly it can cut their eyes).


----------



## julker

Yes, top and bottom wheels are not the best ones. But the guy, which lives in the bottom level use this wheel for 1,5 year and doesn't want to ran on different ones. I think that wrong wheel is better than no wheel. 
I am going to change the top wheel soon. It's too small for Niva now.


----------



## spritecann

skcook said:


> sprite,
> 
> I was able to find the cubes in the correct size through target.com and walmart.com. The ones in the target stores were WAY to big. But online they're the perfect size, and they come in different colors. =)


Really? thanks idk why i never thought to look online i guess i thought if i culdnt find in store they wuldnt be online thanks for looking for me =] itll have to wait till after the holidays tho but not to worry tweasal is in his own room at my parents (home for the holidays)in one of those critter play pens he seems to like it with all the necessary items igaloo, dig box, food, water, toys, pvc piping and wheel, room is equipped with fireplace and one of those omish heaters that look like fireplaces lol


----------



## drpepperheather

Ziggy's new winter home. Made from a Christmas Tree Storage bin with storage cube grids on the top for a lid. Fleece on the bottom, and two 150w ceramic heat emitters hooked up to a Zilla 1000w Thermostat to keep him nice and toasty.


----------



## drpepperheather

spritecann said:


> Thanks nancy i thought they might be a lil too big in the squares but i wasnt sure i also was unable to find any smaller squares but i will keep hunting, w two large dogs in the house that would be most unfortunate if he got out n something happened to him, just the fall alone would hurt.


Is there a Bed Bath & Beyond near you? That's where I get all my grids from. They are $19.99 for 16 grids, and if you get on their mailing list they always send out 20% off coupons. I'm pretty sure you can order online from them too, but I have no idea how much the shipping would be.

You could also try overlapping the grids, offsetting them to make the space smaller. Here's what I did for my Guinea Pig cage since my girls are still babies and could squeeze right though the holes:


----------



## meylomel

scott, 
what is that cute fish in your set up, looks like something cool, mine would try to crawl in it !!!
let me know
thanks


----------



## TheSmilingToast

So I'm getting my first hedgie on Sunday!! I am soooooo so so so so SO excited! (can you tell?)
Anyway, I've been killing time by prepping for his arrival by setting up his cage...its been quite therapeutic 

I apologize in advance for the shotty pictures, I got in a hurry...









I'm a fan of color...so I used the colored grids (unfortunately I could only get white coroplast). I'm using fleece liners and defintely going to attempt litter training. We will see how that goes 









After staring at all the 'whiteness' for a good two hours I added 'grass' to break some of it up...yes...I do have too much time on my hands... 









Algernon...(aka Algy) NAMETAG.









I noticed alot of people used igloos, and I thought the covers on them were adorable, but I thought I'd try to make my own...its a mushroom! (Plus thermometer, TP tube, and water bottle)









The loft, I'm sorry I don't have a better picture. Lots of fleece scraps though, and the ugly black thing is a random piece of fabric I found to tie the lid down for now...I'm going to change it out...sometime... 









Algy's wheel and homemade hedgie bag...its really plaid on the outside.









I was having issues bending the cube pieces into a ramp so I finally gave up and made this one...*giggle* it looks like a covered wagon...I might have to expand it as Algy gets bigger, but until then...

I AM SO EXCITED about owning a hedgie, for. reals.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love your Mushroom Cover for the house, you did an awesome job on it


----------



## Pipkin

Thesmilingtoast, your house is amazing, your hedgie is very lucky


----------



## silvercat

SmilingToast, your hedgie cage looks great. I'm just wondering if your hedgie will have enough room to stand & run on the top of the saucer without bumping into the lid?


----------



## TheSmilingToast

Thank you guys!



> SmilingToast, your hedgie cage looks great. I'm just wondering if your hedgie will have enough room to stand & run on the top of the saucer without bumping into the lid?


Honestly, I'm not sure, lol...there is going to be alot of trial and adjusting when he gets here! If it turns out that there isn't enough room for him, I will just place-swap the mushroom and the wheel


----------



## ILOVElily

the smiling toast i LOVE ur mushroom house!!! do u think u could make a tutorial or sumthing? whats under it to keep it up.

btw awesome cage!


----------



## silvercat

TheSmilingToast said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmilingToast, your hedgie cage looks great. I'm just wondering if your hedgie will have enough room to stand & run on the top of the saucer without bumping into the lid?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure, lol...there is going to be alot of trial and adjusting when he gets here! If it turns out that there isn't enough room for him, I will just place-swap the mushroom and the wheel
Click to expand...

Right on. I was looking at it again. You could always swap the food/water with the wheel (if it fits). Nice & secure eating in the cave


----------



## Squid

wow, such awesome cages! 
I am looking into getting a hedgie and of course his/her set up comes first.
Would something like this work?








I would like to put a little second level on it like the first example in the forum..how could i do that?









EDIT: After looking at it more I see that its not tall enough, but how could I do it with a bigger one?


----------



## LizardGirl

That cage might work, but is it tall enough to accomodate a wheel, and be able to fit the wheel through that door?

I would recommend a bigger cage, if you want to add a loft. Remember that many hedgies will not want to use a loft and the space could just be wasted.










The cage I have came with the shelf, you just have to put in a wall to block the open side, and make an enclosed ramp. The way I have Inky's tube set up may be too steep for some hedgies. Keep in mind that the ramp has to be pretty gradual also.

If you just want a small loft for something, you could make something out of tubs, like I did here:
http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn27 ... C03047.jpg

It's hard to see, but the farthest left is a sleeping box, then a play room, then the room with the wheel, which leads up to a tub with the food/water dishes. I usually put food and water dishes in the tub 2nd from the left, also.

Sorry for rambling, hope that helps a bit.


----------



## LarryT

Squid said:


> wow, such awesome cages!
> I am looking into getting a hedgie and of course his/her set up comes first.
> Would something like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to put a little second level on it like the first example in the forum..how could i do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After looking at it more I see that its not tall enough, but how could I do it with a bigger one?


Does that cage have a metal bottom tray and a wire grid floor?


----------



## Squid

LarryT said:


> Does that cage have a metal bottom tray and a wire grid floor?


Yeah, looks like it...I think its supposed to be a rabbit cage. Is that bad? I would use fleece as the bedding but would his lil feet slip through?


----------



## LarryT

Sorry but they cage is not going to work for a hedgehog...Like you said the feet will fall through.


----------



## silvercat

Squid said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that cage have a metal bottom tray and a wire grid floor?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like it...I think its supposed to be a rabbit cage. Is that bad? I would use fleece as the bedding but would his lil feet slip through?
Click to expand...

You could lay a solid piece of coroplast the entire length of the cage bottom, ontop of the crate. And then lie the fleece on top.


----------



## LarryT

silvercat said:


> Squid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that cage have a metal bottom tray and a wire grid floor?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like it...I think its supposed to be a rabbit cage. Is that bad? I would use fleece as the bedding but would his lil feet slip through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could lay a solid piece of coroplast the entire length of the cage bottom, ontop of the crate. And then lie the fleece on top.
Click to expand...

Good point had not thought about that


----------



## cutietexan

TheSmilingToast said:


> I was having issues bending the cube pieces into a ramp so I finally gave up and made this one...*giggle* it looks like a covered wagon...I might have to expand it as Algy gets bigger, but until then...
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED about owning a hedgie, for. reals.


i love the ramp, how did you make it? also i would kill for one of those little mushroom houses, its just adorable!! and i dont know why im just realizing this, but is the name algy pronounced like algae? haha hence the mushroom i guess? great work on the cage. it really look awesome.


----------



## leannem

is algy short for algernon?


----------



## krbshappy71

Algernon...(aka Algy) NAMETAG.


leannem said:


> is algy short for algernon?


Yes.


----------



## TheSmilingToast

cutietexan said:


> TheSmilingToast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having issues bending the cube pieces into a ramp so I finally gave up and made this one...*giggle* it looks like a covered wagon...I might have to expand it as Algy gets bigger, but until then...
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED about owning a hedgie, for. reals.
> 
> 
> 
> i love the ramp, how did you make it? also i would kill for one of those little mushroom houses, its just adorable!! and i dont know why im just realizing this, but is the name algy pronounced like algae? haha hence the mushroom i guess? great work on the cage. it really look awesome.
Click to expand...

Hehe thank you! 
For the ramp... (it is a wholeeeee lot less complicated than I'm sure this explanation is going to sound. It took me less time to make it than to type this lol)

1. I took one of the cube/grid pieces, (I used the other half of the piece that encloses the front of the loft) and got some macho-man wire cutters, and cut a bunch of the sections off until the grid was the right length/width I wanted.

2. I took some polyester boning I had on hand (I sew...alot, but any sort of pliable plastic would work&#8230;cut up 2 liter or something like that), cut three pieces, bent them in arc shapes and glued one on each end and one in the middle or the ramp sides. While the glue was halfway set up, I bent the boning arcs a little bit to the side so they were at like a 35 degree angle, give or take. That way, when the *ramp* was at a 35 degree angle, the arcs were upright 

3. Then I measured over the arcs, and cut a piece of fabric that wide and several inches longer than the ramp. I hemmed the ends/edges of the fabric. I then glued one end (with alittle overlap) of the fabric to the first arc, lining up the long edge of the fabric with the ramp floor, and then working my way over. I repeated for the arc on the other end, and then glued the fabric down on the other side (longways).

4. For the floor (to protect the wee hedgie feet from slipping through ^.^ ) I measured the ramp floor again, and added a few inches on the short ends to that measurement. Hemmed the edges and then sewed Velcro (the soft side) to each of the *short* ends of the fabric (on the bottom). I then took the other (stiff) side of the Velcro, and glued one piece to the coroplast floor at the top of the ramp, and the other to the bottom of the ramp. That way if your hedgie decides to poop or track his food all the way up the ramp (coughAlgycough), you can just un-Velcro the ramp liner and wash it.

Its long, I know&#8230;I'm sorry&#8230;It takes me about an hour to explain anything


----------



## SilverQuill

The new C&C I just built for our Hedgie . Girlfriend will be making liners for it soon, will post pics when its all done as well!

Bare, fresh C&C

















Soon to be relocated from, sterilite setup


----------



## SilverQuill

Furnished


----------



## rebeccaeric18

Heres mine! 
Fleece liners on the bottom, her house in the far back with her ceramic food bowl and water bowl.
A silent spinner wheel ( yes i know its bad) and some kitten balls.
Any other suggestions for toys?


----------



## Stephanie76

I see an escape attempt waiting to happen with the play pen enclosure used as a permanent house. I could be wrong here, but hedgies can climb those panels and escape (or get injured).






Long video but towards the end gets to the end result.


----------



## rebeccaeric18

She never has once climbed anything.
plus its in my bedroom so its well closed off 
(Its 2 feet high)

Its just temporary..
Shes in a different cage normally.


----------



## Nancy

Is that the Marshall Ferret playpen? I can't tell for certain from the picture but if it is, it is extremely unlikely she will be able to get out of it unless she climbs the fabric. I have ours set up right at the moment and it's about 30" tall if it's the same one.


----------



## rebeccaeric18

Yes nancy. Its the marshall one.
Its super high so i doubt shell be able to get out.. Its a long climb up!


----------



## Nancy

No chance of escape from that. If the ferrets can't, a hedgehog certainly couldn't unless hedgie is very small and can squeeze through the bars. :lol:


----------



## rebeccaeric18

Hehe she doesnt try shes too interested in toys and her wheel!


----------



## rebeccaeric18

Heres harlows new cage setup!


----------



## SteviesMommy

Not an expert but shouldn't there be some type of covering on the sides of that cage? Coroplast as most use to ensure safety incase a hedgie tries to stick their head thru the hole. Even diggin under the liner seems like they could get a limb stuck. I also believe someone said that wood housing isn't safe as it could harbor mites. Other than that I think your setup is nice with plenty of roaming room.


----------



## Nancy

Nice looking cage but it needs a lid to prevent escapes. Now that you have a male, both cages need to be escape proof.


----------



## rebeccaeric18

There is plastic underneath the liner. She won't dig and cath a limb. I am replacing the wood house as soon as possible. Harlow doesn't climb. So
I'm not too worried. I will put plastic sides up I just don't know what to use?? 
Tibby is in another cage. Competely seperate from Harlow


----------



## LizardGirl

I still highly highly highly highly recommend having a lid on it. Tibby could escape and climb in, even if she won't climb out. And there's no guarantees that one day she won't decide to climb. Inky was like that in his very first cage, never climbed until one day he climbed up and got his head stuck between two bars on the top, and almost hung himself. You can't be too careful.


----------



## rebeccaeric18

Okay. Well I will buy some stuff to cover the top and sides tommorrow! And post another picture.


----------



## Nancy

I wish I had a dollar for everyone who said their hedgehog didn't climb and they ended up with an escaped hedgehog or a pregnancy because one got into the others cage. :roll:


----------



## rebeccaeric18

Hey now, I dont know these things! Dont get angry at me!


----------



## LizardGirl

We aren't angry.  Just trying to let you know that this is serious and you shouldn't brush it off as nothing.


----------



## Sarahg

Stub's home.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You did a great job on your cage and I love the colors and fabric too  The only thing is I'd drill some ventillation holes on the sides to help improve the air quality, you may have them in there but I couldn't see any at the angle the pictures are taken. Besides that looks awesome and lots of room


----------



## krbshappy71

Super cute! Personally I'd remove the litter if he's fairly trained now and replace it with paper towels or white fleece strip just to cut down on that litter mess for your own convenience of clean up. But if you don't care about the shavings mess on the pretty fleece then never mind.  

Its a really nice and simple setup, great job.


----------



## LarryT

Sarahg said:


> Stub's home.


Nice setup  I especially like that wheel lol


----------



## Sarahg

Hedgieonboard said:


> You did a great job on your cage and I love the colors and fabric too  The only thing is I'd drill some ventillation holes on the sides to help improve the air quality, you may have them in there but I couldn't see any at the angle the pictures are taken. Besides that looks awesome and lots of room


Yeah - I plan too. I didn't have a drill, I bought one and my hair dryer died! I'm going to borrow one from my friend and do it this weekend.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Stub has the cutest name!  I love his home too!


----------



## Sarahg

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Stub has the cutest name!  !


Thanks! She lost a leg as a baby, so Stub was just a natural nickname.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Oops! Sorry, I didn't realize Stub was a girl...ugh my mind! :lol:


----------



## jvoyles

Wanted to post some pictures of my set up! Still haven't gotten our girl yet, but we should be getting her on the 23rd. We intend to try and litter train her, so we will probably be adding that too.




























And, we still haven't finalized a name for the female hedgie below....???


----------



## Sarahg

Ahh, I love your fabric. Beautiful.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

OMG! I LOVE your fleece jvoyles!! (hence my screen name) Where did you get it?
Oh and for her name, what about...Snuggles if she's a cuddler or Mary Belle [hope my spelling is right]?


----------



## jvoyles

We picked that up at Walmart. They had a bunch of it!


----------



## bpayne1217

It's not great. I'm in the process of making him a fleece bag and I'm getting him new toys this weekend. It's a 20 gallon with a mesh top.


----------



## silvercat

bpayne, do a search (using the search bar top right) on the use of aquariums. They are not advised due to poor air circulation/humidity. I would advise against that little green ramp going above the hut. While many hedgehogs love to climb, they have poor depth perception & may go off the side (I can't tell the height). It also appears that it's not secured, so if the hedgie was sniffing over the edge, it could tip. You should also put a wheel in there. If you search through the forums there's many different postings of people selling wheels. You want a large wheel with a solid running surface. I do like your strawberry, very cute.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Also, bpayne, to add to what silvercat said, I can't tell what is under the green ramp, but if it is a wooden hut, that isn't the best hidey place for a hedgie. Wood harbors mites and mites don't make for a happy hedgehog. I hope the fleece baggie is coming soon. Hope this helps!


----------



## LarryT

Here is Xena and her Christmas Tree storage bin. This pic was taken before I drilled any holes for air flow. The bin is 4 feet long,aprox. 19 inches wide and 14 inches tall. I don't use igloos for sleeping quarters,I use coolers attached to the sides of my bins. My hedgies have their own room and the temp is a constant 74-76.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Larry, I LOVE your "tie-dye" fabric!!! :shock: :mrgreen:  

Also, I just noticed, bpayne, is that gravel/pebbles as the bedding your tank?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Great Idea with the cooler Larry!!  I really like that, its like its own little room and it doesn't take up any floor space.


----------



## LizardGirl

Larry, I'm loving the tree storage tubs! Next year I am definitely picking some up.


----------



## hihihishite

LarryT said:


> I don't use igloos for sleeping quarters,I use coolers attached to the sides of my bins.


Technically that cooler could still be an igloo (brand). :lol: But it does look like a coleman oscar cooler. I love the idea. Does it stay warm in the winter and cool in the summer?


----------



## Nancy

My friend who ran the Ottawa Hedgehog Rescue for many years, used coolers as beds. She gave me one which I tried and never used because of the space it took up but I just sent it to the rescue in Waterloo. :lol: They certainly would hold the heat in.


----------



## bpayne1217

No it's not pebbles. It's Kaytee Soft Sorbents bedding. And he has his fleece blanket now, along with my t-shirt.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

bpayne1217 said:


> No it's not pebbles. It's Kaytee Soft Sorbents bedding. And he has his fleece blanket now, along with my t-shirt.


Oh, okay, great!


----------



## OutOfStock

Im new but here is Ouch's cage. Its a 40 Breeder, I actually got it dirt cheap at a store liquidation. Its an all glass aquarium 36 x 18" x 16", once i graduate school I think she will be upgraded to a home made glass aquarium. Im going to be making two 30 gallon cubes (one salt one fresh) and figured ill make her a bigger cage. Itll probably be something like 36" x 12" x 30" or something along those lines.


----------



## Lilysmommy

OutOfStock said:


> Im new but here is Ouch's cage. Its a 40 Breeder, I actually got it dirt cheap at a store liquidation. Its an all glass aquarium 36 x 18" x 16", once i graduate school I think she will be upgraded to a home made glass aquarium. Im going to be making two 30 gallon cubes (one salt one fresh) and figured ill make her a bigger cage. Itll probably be something like 36" x 12" x 30" or something along those lines.


If you look through the housing section you'll find a lot of threads that recommend against glass aquariums for housing. They don't offer enough ventilation, even with the top open, and keep moisture in at the bottom, where the hedgehog is. It'd probably be better for you to upgrade to either a sterilite bin or a C&C cage. Sterilite bins are a great option for those with not a lot of money to spend on a cage. If you look through the rest of this thread, there's several examples of people using bins as a cage, you can use one or two. They're better than the aquariums because the sides slant a bit, and you can drill some holes in the sides to give better ventilation.


----------



## silvercat

OutOfStock said:


> Im new but here is Ouch's cage. Its a 40 Breeder, I actually got it dirt cheap at a store liquidation. Its an all glass aquarium 36 x 18" x 16", once i graduate school I think she will be upgraded to a home made glass aquarium. Im going to be making two 30 gallon cubes (one salt one fresh) and figured ill make her a bigger cage. Itll probably be something like 36" x 12" x 30" or something along those lines.


Rather than upgrading to a home made glass aquarium I'd recommend upgrading to a cage/mesh one. I'm sure the construction would be similar but instead of using glass use the mesh screen that is used in many reptile tanks. Myself, I've been looking for one of these cages (mesh screen) for quite a while but unable to find one so my hedgie is in a large sized dog crate - lots of ventelation


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Also, OutOfStock, wooden hidey homes are bad for hedgies, why not try an igloo from Petsmart-not to bad on price either  and the wheel you have in there isn't good either, you might like a cake style wheel from LarryT or IwoaMisty, which are well worth the price for making a safe home for your hedgehog!


----------



## bpayne1217

Why is that wheel bad? I have the same thing. Also why is it bad to have wooden hidey hut? :?


----------



## nikki

Silent spinner wheels are dangerous for a few reasons...there are small slits where the two coloured halves meet that are perfect for small nails and toes to get caught in. Also the cupped shape holds urine and feces in if the slits are coverd, and the wheel is prone to coming apart and falling on hedgies, which has injured and killed hedgies in the past.

Wooden huts are bad because they can harbour mites, absorbe urine and are hard to clean.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

bpayne1217 said:


> Why is that wheel bad? I have the same thing. Also why is it bad to have wooden hidey hut? :?


Sorry I didn't explain.  However, thanks Nikki for having my back!


----------



## Sonitus

Hello, This is my C&C setup for my baby boy that i should be getting in the next week or so. 
Should i keep the ferret crinkle tunnel in the cage of only use it for play time?


















This forums has been great for getting everything ready.
I will be posting some more pictures when i get him.
Cheers,


----------



## SnufflePuff

I don't see any problem with keeping the crinkle tunnel in. I have tunnels in both my girls' cages and they love running through them during the night. My hedgies aren't too found of the crinkle tunnel I have in their playpen though. I don't think they enjoy the feel of it or the noise, so if your hedgehog doesn't like it, I would take it out to give him more room to run around. A lot of people on here use PVC piping as tunnels in their cage. You just gotta make sure the pipes are big enough that the hedgehog won't get stuck if they go in a ball.

Good luck with your new hedgie


----------



## tiesaresopxnk

Hi everybody! I'm new here and will be picking up my first hedgie baby May 7th! I came on here originally to ask some questions about the cage setup, but this thread gave me all the ideas that I was wondering about (if they would even work). We're gonna make his home this weekend so it's ready for next Friday. But I did have one question. What would be better: two sterile containers (big and small with a short SHORT PVC connection and of course, ventilation holes) or the storage cubes? I'm wanting to do a tiny enclosed loft area as well and was wondering how I would do that in the better of the two. Just wanting to make sure I do this correctly.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

If you are wanting to do an enclosed loft the C & C would probably be easier to do that in. You could probably do in either but the C & C would be a lot easier. The only thing though is that some hedgies don't like to climb so you might end up doing it and the hedgie not want to use it. There are some really nice C & C's on here to look at and some nice bin set ups. Off the top of my head I know that Snufflepuff has a really cool C & C set up and Larry T has an awesome bin set with pictures posted.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk

Thanks! May wait to put the loft area in then, just to see how he acts. I found a few on here that I definetly would *love* to replicate. I can't remember her screen name, but the girl with the mushroom hut and homemade 'covered wagon' style ramp. That's pretty much what I wanted from day one. Now to get the husband on board to help set it up!

Stupid question, but what does C & C stand for? I kept seeing it and know what it refers to, but can't for the life of me figure out what it's short for.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

C & C stands for cubes and coroplast because of the materials used to make them. The cubes are the storage cubes you can get from Walmart, Bed Bath and Beyond and the Coroplast is a corrugated plastic for the bottom and sides that wipes clean nicely. If I remember right Algy's mom posted a really great set of instructions for the awesome mushroom house she made.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk

Oh ok. I feel stupid now  We're going to look at the C&C materials this weekend to build it. What if I can't find colorplast though? My husband thinks we can use the rubbery material that they put as baseboards in schools, but I don't think that would work.

One more question. I noticed that most of the cages seemed to have a fabric liner as opposed to the newspaper, shavings, etc that are usually suggested. What kind of fabric is it? I know that the little nails can get caught on looped fabrics. Would a cotton material work?


----------



## LarryT

tiesaresopxnk said:


> Oh ok. I feel stupid now  We're going to look at the C&C materials this weekend to build it. What if I can't find colorplast though? My husband thinks we can use the rubbery material that they put as baseboards in schools, but I don't think that would work.
> 
> One more question. I noticed that most of the cages seemed to have a fabric liner as opposed to the newspaper, shavings, etc that are usually suggested. What kind of fabric is it? I know that the little nails can get caught on looped fabrics. Would a cotton material work?


The liners are fleece. Don't use newspaper it's bad.
Most home depots and lowes have the clorplast.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk

LarryT said:


> tiesaresopxnk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I feel stupid now  We're going to look at the C&C materials this weekend to build it. What if I can't find colorplast though? My husband thinks we can use the rubbery material that they put as baseboards in schools, but I don't think that would work.
> 
> One more question. I noticed that most of the cages seemed to have a fabric liner as opposed to the newspaper, shavings, etc that are usually suggested. What kind of fabric is it? I know that the little nails can get caught on looped fabrics. Would a cotton material work?
> 
> 
> 
> The liners are fleece. Don't use newspaper it's bad.
> Most home depots and lowes have the clorplast.
Click to expand...

Ok. Thank you again Larry  Literally just found it on their websites as I was reading this. Was spelling it wrong!


----------



## LizardGirl

Hahahahahaha, coroplast is too funny. :lol: 

for those out there that are unaware, it is called coro + plast, coroplast, like corrugated plastic.

Not chloroplast, which is an organelle in a plant cell. That makes cloroplast also incorrect.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk

Well, our local (and ones in surronding towns) Home Depot and Lowes didn't have the coroplast (thanks for the spelling correction!) so we got a plastic house siding that is 8" tall. Finished the cage last night, except for a little condo that we have to figure out how to do. Used the wire cubes, 2 cubes x 3 cubes, laying flat. Zip tied all the panels together to make sure there is no gaps or loose parts (I couldn't get the panels to stay in some of the connectors). Got a piece of wood, put some peel and stick tiles on it for the floorboard, and used fabric to line that (velcroed to I can take it off to wash it). Have a comfort wheel in one corner and the shelf for the 'condo' area that we are working on. Going to use some fleece strips inside of a container for him to play in. For the ramp leading up to the second level 'condo', we are going to use a plastic bendable gutter piece (flex spout I think it's called) and enclose the area except for the entrance to that. 

EDIT: Two pictures I snapped this morning. We are finishing the little condo area tonight after much procrastination and trying to figure out how. Going to cut another piece of the panel to put on the front where the gutter piece is going, and put fabric on the panel to cover the holes and any sharp edges that might happen. And then putting leftover wood panel on the sides to completely enclose the area.


----------



## Tiffany

Hi, I'm somewhat new. Looking at these cage set up examples, I'm getting a bunch of new Ideas!

I have a quick question right now tho. I'm thinking about switching to the fleece liners+ paper towel method. My Sampson's currently on aspen shavings. I just brought him home yesterday and wanted to let him adjust to a new location with familiar bedding/food, that kind of thing. 

If I do end up switching to fleece liners+ papertowels, how often would I have to change the liner out? I can imagine checking and replacing the paper towel every day/other day and spot cleaning the top while we're still getting used to the littler pan, but the frequency of change?

thanks


----------



## Lilysmommy

Just whenever they're getting too messy/dirty. Depending on the hedgehog, this could be as often as every day or every other day, or only every few days. I change Lily's about every three or four days, depending on how messy she's been.


----------



## Tiffany

Lilysmommy said:


> Just whenever they're getting too messy/dirty. Depending on the hedgehog, this could be as often as every day or every other day, or only every few days. I change Lily's about every three or four days, depending on how messy she's been.


That's what I was thinking. They're all so different in their habits. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## PJM

Here's a picture of Cholla's new home.


----------



## Immortalia

PJM said:


> Here's a picture of Cholla's new home.


You may want to get a new wheel for your hedgie.
Wodent wheels are not recommended really for hedgehogs. The small openings make it hard for hedgies(especially larger ones) to manoeuvrer in and out of. The closed design keeps the feces and urine contained in the small area, creating more fumes for the hedgie to continuously inhale as well as run through. And you have to dismantle the wheel to clean, and it would be a pain to do that daily. The dismantling daily to clean is probably the biggest turn off.


----------



## LizardGirl

Your cage looks great, PJM! I have to agree with Immortalia though, those wheels aren't really recommended for the cleaning aspect and also because hedgies like to jump on and off while still going top speed, which makes the little doorways whizzing by, dangerous.


----------



## PJM

I have ordered a Carolina Storm Wheel! I wanted to get one of those in the first place (or actually, wanted my husband to make me a bucket wheel, but he hasn't gotten to it yet.) Thanks for the input. I really do hate cleaning this woodent wheel.


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> I have ordered a Carolina Storm Wheel! I wanted to get one of those in the first place (or actually, wanted my husband to make me a bucket wheel, but he hasn't gotten to it yet.) Thanks for the input. I really do hate cleaning this woodent wheel.


Just got your paypal payment a moment ago and now I am heading to the post office to mail your wheel.
Thanks Larry


----------



## PJM

Thanks Larry! BTW - I wanted to post a better picture of Cholla's cuddle bed. I adapted the pattern from one of the other forums (for the life of me, can't find it again!), & added a top to it. It's the dark blue blob in the lower left of the cage. He loves it. And when we go to get him for snuggle time, we just scoop the entire thing out & take it with us.


----------



## hedgiesrule

PJM, I LOVE that "cuddle bed" you made!!
I'll bet Freya would love it!!
Looks like I'm gonna have to change my mind... I was gonna make a hedgie bag, but now I may have to make one of those!!
It'd look amazing with the fleece pattern I'm getting.
I can't wait, I'm getting Freya probably Friday!!
hr


----------



## PJM

Thanks Hedgiesrule! I really like it with the top. He can crawl inside, on top, or under. I cut out 3 at one time, which made it easier. Used fleece & flanel that I had on-hand. The other 2 are a bit more girly, but he is confident in his manhood & doesn't mind.


----------



## hedgiesrule

I know it looks so cozy!!
I really wanna make one. Today I found some really cool fleece at walgreens (they have fleece throws for $3.99) and it's, like, rainbow plaid.
 I'm probably gonna make one out of that.
hr


----------



## NaRa_

*Re: Cage setup examples*



LizardGirl said:


> I thought we had a great thread over on the other forum, so I think we should have one here too.
> 
> Link to old thread:
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... topic=1383
> 
> Please post pictures (if you don't attach, make sure they are small) of your cages and setups. It'd be nice to keep the irrelevant chatting to a minimum as well.
> 
> I'll start with a few of the setups Inky has had...
> 
> Back when I had both wheels in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redone with loft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With old wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid of Inky Demonstrating the tube:


Hey, just wanted to ask where you got those nice bowls you have in the second picture there


----------



## LizardGirl

I bought those dishes at Petco. They're $1.99 each. I've started buying small glass dishes though from Walmart for $0.50, since they are cheap.


----------



## PJM

Ok, here's Cholla's updated cage with the new Carolina Storm Wheel. By the way - it is SO much easier to clean! I am LOVING it! Thanks Larry!








I know, it's flowered fabric, but I have been waiting years to be able to use this stuff! And he doesn't mind - as long as he has a coordinating cuddle hut.


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> Ok, here's Cholla's updated cage with the new Carolina Storm Wheel. By the way - it is SO much easier to clean! I am LOVING it! Thanks Larry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's flowered fabric, but I have been waiting years to be able to use this stuff! And he doesn't mind - as long as he has a coordinating cuddle hut.


Glad you and Cholla like the wheel  
Did Cholla not take to the litter pan? I know some hedgies don't like climbing over it to get on their wheel :roll: :lol: 
Love your setup  Flower Power!


----------



## PJM

He's still pretty little, only about 8 weeks old now. So I lowered the wheel so he could get in pretty easily. I figured I would wait until I could raise it just a bit more before putting the pan under. This is working ok for now, except the other night he decided to take the whole paper towel into his house with him. Yuck. :roll:


----------



## becca.sqd

I am trying to decide what kind of cage to upgrade my hedgie to. Right now she is in a steralite cage, decent size but I think she would enjoy some more room.

I was looking at a Christmas tree storage bin. I had seen it on here... http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&p=36345

but I have also started to consider making a C&C cage.

I have looked and looked through posts, but can not decide which my hedgie would prefer. I was wondering what your guys' opinions are.

thanks.


----------



## Keltrey

Here is the design for my hedgie palace. It is still in concept and I would appreciate feedback. I built this in google skectchup. I will be using 10"x10" mini gridwall. After calculating actual floorspace it comes out to 16.25 sq. ft. Each level is fully enclosed to prevent falls and each pvc pipe ramp will be lined with fleece for traction as recommended by some of the others that have used pvc pipe ramps and will be able to dismantle for cleaning. If my hedgie ends up being one of the ones that doesn't like ramps then I will have extra materials for an additional cage for another hedgie :mrgreen: . 

The cage will also have coroplast just like all the other C&C cages I just omitted it in the mock up. I had considered using lexan polycarbonate instead of coroplast for visibility reasons, however cost could be a factor. I plan on using a cake cover style wheel instead of the comfort wheel as seen in the mockup. 

Climate control will be provided via CHE and a thermostat. The room the cage will be setup has shown constant temps at cage floor level for the last week between 73F-75F. This should be easy to maintain with a 60W or 100W CHE for the summer. 

I am still trying to decide on a lighting setup. I have heard that hedgehog eyes can be sensitive to the flicker rate of fluorescent lighting in both tube and CFL. If this is true then I will probably use a 60w incandescent bulb. 

If anyone has any feedback or suggestions i would appreciate the advice.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I think it looks good the only thing for feedback is that it may end up cheaper in the long run to get a Ferret Nation. Not sure about prices in your area but I had the same idea to change out my coroplast sides but it would have been around 50 for my cage and I only needed a few 8 in tall pieces. From your cage it looks like it would be more but thats just a guess. Theres other cages you could get as well the only reason I say ferret nation is because the mock up reminds me of one a little. Another thing is that the PVC connector pieces get really expensive even if you can get great deals on the pipe. I think your design though looks awesome and seems to have all the hedgie safety requirements thought out. If you end up making one I'd love to see pictures of it. I just wanted to add those few things from my recent trips to the hardware store, not to be discouraging


----------



## Nancy

Keltrey, great looking idea but keep in mind that not all hedgehogs will use ramps and for those that do, the short and shallowest angle there is more chance of them using one. The ramp also needs to have good traction. Still, there are many that just do not like ramps.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Keltrey, I really like your setup, it has a lot of space! However, wouldn't the design of it make it hard to clean, meaning the wheel being on the bottom, the fleece liner changings[if you are using fleece], the food and water changes, etc, but if it might just be my rendition of the design. Does it have doors on each floor, on either side?
Really though, this is a great setup!


----------



## Keltrey

I forgot to mention that the surface the cage is going to be sitting on is 32 in. off the ground. The room that it will be in is kind of strange. It is supposed to be a closet but it is bigger than a closet and is actually set up well for this. There is built in storage shelves for supplies, plenty of ventilation without worrying about drafts. The surface for the cage is 32 in L x 35.5 in W x 43 in H. 
[attachment=0:16a7x2ex]PICT0007.JPG[/attachment:16a7x2ex]

The picture was taking from our central hallway.

Hedgieonboard- I've been shopping around online and found some better deals than what the locals had. I looked at a Ferret Nation cage however the problem is it won't fit in the space we have for them. The C&C cage was the best bet as we could design around it.

Nancy- If it doesn't like the ramps I can always take them out and reduce the cage size. Even if I remove the upper levels it will still have 6 sq ft of space to play in. I just thought I would give it the most room possible for exploration and this way I can always divide it for another hedgie. 

Tie-dye hedgie- I plan on having a door on each level. I just placed the wheel there in the event that it doesn't like the ramps so I could make sure it would have enough room for the wheel in those spaces. If it does end up liking the ramps then I can even put a wheel on a different level.


----------



## texasjeepgirl

I really don't know how to add photos.
I hope you are able to see this...or go to see it.
I spent most of the day turning a Little Tike brand BARBIE HOUSE in to a 2 story HEDGEHOG MANSION. We have two females that share this home...sisters...we've had them since they were 6 weeks old...They are now 6 months old..and seem to get along great... never any issues.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...rNs2bsmIPbz4M/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## LizardGirl

Haha, that is cute! How is it ventilated?


----------



## leannem

aw! do they run together, each on her own wheel?


----------



## texasjeepgirl

You can't see it in the first picture...
The plexi glass is cut off even with the pink sides...from there to the blue roof...look closely in this pic...right where the bright spot is..

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...2rNs2bsmIPbz4M/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400


----------



## texasjeepgirl

I'm up early this morning...drinking my coffee...and watching them go down the ramp to their food dish...
I guess they like their new house...I see poop in there...so they've been wandering around inspecting...


----------



## silvercat

Nice barbie house! What keeps them from falling off the top ledge onto the ramp (by where the star blanket is or little troll ball thing)


----------



## texasjeepgirl

Well...I ended up having to make a cardboard 'floor' which covered the gap...except for a spot at the top of the stairs..Then I covered the cardboard base with 'dog pee pads'....then topped that with blanket...
It worked out really well....it makes daily cage cleaning MUCH easier...
I'll post a pic later today...of improved design..this is all a 'work in progress'...


----------



## krbshappy71

texasjeepgirl said:


> Well...I ended up having to make a cardboard 'floor' which covered the gap...except for a spot at the top of the stairs..Then I covered the cardboard base with 'dog pee pads'....then topped that with blanket...
> It worked out really well....it makes daily cage cleaning MUCH easier...
> I'll post a pic later today...of improved design..this is all a 'work in progress'...


pssst, some hedgies destroy puppy potty pads. Just an FYI.


----------



## Faifai

Hello!
I am preparing for my very first hedgie and I have just finished a C&C cage. I have yet to order one of the custom-made wheels, but I'm glad they're around! I had a look at what was available in pet stores and the Comfort Wheels look really cheap and low-quality x: At least, the 8.5" that I saw looked that way.

I'm hoping I don't end up with a climber, but if I do I'll buy more coroplast to make walls that go around the perimeter. I made the bright blue sack myself. 

Is there anything I'm missing, aside from a wheel and a piece of 4" PVC pipe?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Are you getting a baby or an adult? The reason I ask is some babies or a really small adult may be able to squeeze through those wholes without the coroplast. You'll want a top on it too. You may already have one but wanted to put it out there just in case. I wasn't able to see in the picture but you'll want to make sure to have a thermometer and a heating system set up to keep the temperature in the right range. You did a great job though putting it togethor and the hedgie bag you made is cute


----------



## Faifai

Thank you!

The white thing in the top left corner - okay there's 2 of them, the bigger one is paper hanging off the edge of my desk, the smaller one is a digital thermometer. I'll probably see if I can obtain a space heater in the future.

I plan on getting a hedgie from the pet store (bad i know! but I believe that store gets their animals from trusted breeders) so it will probably be a baby. After thinking about it a bit I have decided to go and get more coroplast to make some walls. I just think it's probably a better idea than just hoping the hedgehog won't climb.. Also you bring up a good point about the hedgie getting stuck in the spaces between the grids. I am constantly being confused about how small/big hedgehogs will be, so better safe than sorry.

Do you think that if I have a high enough wall, it will be okay not to have a top on the cage?


----------



## Nancy

No trustworthy breeder will sell to a petstore. Good, caring breeders want the best homes for their babies and interview all prospective parents to make sure they have the right information to be able to take good and proper care of the new hedgie. 

If you are getting a baby, you need to have sides around the cage so baby can't squeeze through. Once he/she is full grown, unless it is a tiny hedgie, you can get rid of the sides. 

The cage also should have a lid. Some hedgehogs are great at figuring out how to escape and and open topped cage is just an escape waiting to happen. Also, if you have other pets, the cage needs a lid to be safe for the hedgehog. 

I suggest getting a heater before you get the hedgehog. It is better to be prepared than have to rush out and buy something after hedgie has attempted hibernation. 

The bag you made is such a pretty colour.


----------



## Faifai

Oh poop. I hope I don't get hated on for buying from a pet store then. >:

All right, more coroplast, then un-ziptie playpen made from leftover grids and use them to make a top. 

I think I can do this 8D Thank you guys for your help!

p.s. The bag is sooooooooo soft x3


----------



## talibali

texasjeepgirl said:


> I really don't know how to add photos.
> I hope you are able to see this...or go to see it.
> I spent most of the day turning a Little Tike brand BARBIE HOUSE in to a 2 story HEDGEHOG MANSION. We have two females that share this home...sisters...we've had them since they were 6 weeks old...They are now 6 months old..and seem to get along great... never any issues.
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...rNs2bsmIPbz4M/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


i have that hedgehog stuffed animal! i names him Bing! and my friends dog is jealous i get it because he squeaks!


----------



## Musson

Littlebundleofquills said:


> hedgieluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> to little bundle of quills, and tarjis, i am just informing/ remind/ telling you, your wheels are not safe, hedgie nails can get caught in both, a flying saucer, or a CWS are both much safer
> 
> 
> 
> As i stated before, a wire wheel is only unsafe if you don't trim your hedgies nails. if you keep them well trimmed, which you should for other reasons as well, there is no reason their toes should get caught.
Click to expand...

I am going to call bs on your wheel argument. They have sensitive feet and it is well documented.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Musson said:


> Littlebundleofquills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgieluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> to little bundle of quills, and tarjis, i am just informing/ remind/ telling you, your wheels are not safe, hedgie nails can get caught in both, a flying saucer, or a CWS are both much safer
> 
> 
> 
> As i stated before, a wire wheel is only unsafe if you don't trim your hedgies nails. if you keep them well trimmed, which you should for other reasons as well, there is no reason their toes should get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to call bs on your wheel argument. They have sensitive feet and it is well documented.
Click to expand...

Did I miss this recently, because I can't seem to find it from a couple pages back? :?:


----------



## Kalandra

The comment are to old posts in this thread... they reside back on page 4 or 5.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Kalandra said:


> The comment are to old posts in this thread... they reside back on page 4 or 5.


Thanks Kalandra!


----------



## EryBee

Here is Phin's set up. He is in a 110 qt sterilite bin with fleece bedding, a salad plate-turned litter box, and some other fun hedgie stuff (wheel, log, fleece bits, etc). His space is fairly small, I know, but one of his favorite activities- besides pooping, wheeling, and eating of course- is exploring, so he gets plenty of supervised exploration time to stretch his little legs.




























The last picture is just a funny one of Phin inside my shoe


----------



## Puffers315

Faifai said:


> Oh poop. I hope I don't get hated on for buying from a pet store then. >:
> 
> All right, more coroplast, then un-ziptie playpen made from leftover grids and use them to make a top.
> 
> I think I can do this 8D Thank you guys for your help!
> 
> p.s. The bag is sooooooooo soft x3


Pet Store Hedgehogs need homes too though, I'd be more apt to adopt a pet store hedgehog, just so it can live in a proper habitat and such. Just be prepared for a possibly anti-social little guy that'll need work, and if its a female, that she'll probably have babies, unless they actually kept males and females away from each other, and knew that on males, that's not a belly button.


----------



## Nancy

Our first 9 were from petstores and I wouldn't have traded one of them. As with any hedgehog regardless of where it's from, there were super friendly, grumps, runners, cuddlers and the whole range of personality. Only one ended up being a very antisocial seek you out to bite type but she started out as a very friendly baby and when through quilling that changed her personality. That can happen with any of them regardless of where they come from. 

Ideally, the best place to get a hedgehog from is a reputable breeder but consider that not all breeders are reputable and there are many that I would buy pet store before I'd buy from certain breeders. 

With a pet store hedgehog you have no idea where it came fro m or what could be in it's background. There is more chance the hedgehog would end up with WHS. We were lucky in that not one of our pet store gang had WHS and they all to between 4 and 6. 

With a pet store hedgie, you need to be prepared that the hedgehog will develop or already has a URI so make sure you have money for a vet bill within the first couple of days or weeks. Consider that there is more chance of this happening than not. 

Not all pet store hedgies are the same. Some come from horrid conditions like at Global exotics but there are some stores that buy from smaller breeders who don't want the hassel of selling on their own. As I mentioned before, no reputable caring breeder will sell to a pet store because they want to know where their babies are going but there are some situations where the breeders selling to the pet store are better than the mill type breeders. Unless you have inside information, you will not find out where they come from and most pet stores are going to tell you they come from a breeder. Of course, they all do, even mills are breeders. Sometimes they will tell you they come from a small breeder which might actually be a small breeder but might also mean the breeder only sells 1000 hedgehogs a month as opposed to 10,000. 

The main couple issues I have with pet stores is most of the time the employees have no clue about proper hedgehog care and housing. They will sell people the wrong things or sell only what the store happens to sell whether it is appropriate or not. Often the hedgehogs are kept in less than desirable conditions, small aquariums with male and females together and inappropriate food. 

Buying a hedgehog from a pet store only creates a demand so another one will soon take it's place. If the hedgehog is living in horrendous conditions, yes it is great to get it out of those conditions but then it just sentences another one or more to the same conditions. 

Some people have no choice of where to buy because there are no reputable breeders anywhere near them. In that case, if a petstore is the only option, just beware.


----------



## Faifai

Back from vacation! Will make preparation adjustments before going to get myself a new friend...

Thank you very much Nancy for the in-depth information. I have visited this one store many times, and they look like they're taking good care of their animals and have friendly and knowledgeable staff. I hope my first hedgehog - and subsequent ones - don't end up with WHS, and the URI issue is a very good point. I'll be sure to prepare for that as well.


----------



## nougat

I came across some bedding tutorials and thought I'd share. You guys probably already know about them.

Cuddle Cup, Sleeping Bag, Cuddle Tunnel, Tunnel, Hammock from a Jacket, Hammock

Edited by Nancy: I deleted the last link as my virus program said it contained a virus.
Okay, I went and saved the tutorials as PDF's.

Basic Sewing, Bonding Pouch, Bunk, Corner, Cube, Hammock, Liner, Snuggle Square, Triangle, Tube Hammock, Tunnel Hammock

Crochet Cuddle Bed and Crochet Cuddle Mat

Various Tutorials
You have to register first, then go to Ferret Bedding and Crafts > Tutorials


----------



## Faifai

Oh, great! Finally a way to use up all the extra fabric I have accumulated! Thanks nougat XD


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

C&C cages

I was looking through a guinea pig forum, and I came across this









I'm going to order a new c&c cage soon (the cage I have for Kashi right now is not bad, but not great either), and because I am a little tight on space, I was going to order a 2x2.5 size cage and maybe add a second level like this one... it will be a bit smaller than this one, but I think it would do okay. I was going to put the wheel on the second floor, or do you think having his bed on the second floor will be better?


----------



## LizardGirl

I would put the bed on the first floor, just in case he doesn't want to climb up the ramp every night, some will, some won't. The particular ramp in that picture is far too steep for a hedgie, and I'd say too steep for a cavy too? :? Other than that though it looks great.


----------



## jdlover90

shaelikestaquitos said:


> C&C cages
> 
> I was looking through a guinea pig forum, and I came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to order a new c&c cage soon (the cage I have for Kashi right now is not bad, but not great either), and because I am a little tight on space, I was going to order a 2x2.5 size cage and maybe add a second level like this one... it will be a bit smaller than this one, but I think it would do okay. I was going to put the wheel on the second floor, or do you think having his bed on the second floor will be better?


That's a nice looking cage lol


----------



## krbshappy71

LizardGirl said:


> I would put the bed on the first floor, just in case he doesn't want to climb up the ramp every night, some will, some won't. The particular ramp in that picture is far too steep for a hedgie, and I'd say too steep for a cavy too? :? Other than that though it looks great.


I totally agree that the ramp would be too steep. Seems steep for a guinea pig too but I don't know much about those.


----------



## TwistedTruth

Do hedgies use hammocks?... Can they use them? 
I'd been wondering.


----------



## Lilysmommy

The only way they could use a hammock is if it was very, very low to the ground, nearly touching. They're clumsy little guys and if it were too high, it's likely they would fall on their face trying to climb out. I think most hedgehogs would prefer to burrow underneath a hammock rather than climb into it though.

That said, my hedgehog does love her sling. I made one that ties around my neck for cuddle sessions, and she seems to like sleeping suspended like that. She does have trouble positioning herself to her liking sometimes though. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Does anyone have a Carolina Storm Wheel in a C&C cage setup? I was just curious because I received my CSW just today, and it's so big (it takes up half my cage!) that I have decided I want to upgrade to a C&C cage once I move in August.

I was worried about the wheel not fitting into the cage height-wise if I made a C&C with a top because my hedgie is a climber and so a top is a MUST

So yeah, suggestions would be great  Thanks!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

You could try making the side that the side that the wheel is on taller than the other side. For example, since a regular grid is 14 inches tall, you could overlap two grids to make a total of 18 inches tall, instead of a 28 inches. If that makes sense?


----------



## tracie

shaelikestaquitos said:


> C&C cages
> 
> I was looking through a guinea pig forum, and I came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to order a new c&c cage soon (the cage I have for Kashi right now is not bad, but not great either), and because I am a little tight on space, I was going to order a 2x2.5 size cage and maybe add a second level like this one... it will be a bit smaller than this one, but I think it would do okay. I was going to put the wheel on the second floor, or do you think having his bed on the second floor will be better?


Oooh, that's cool! Although my hedgehogs would escape that in a second.


----------



## tracie

Ta daa, it's done! I designed and built this hedgehog mansion myself. There is one hedgehog on the top level, one on the third, two girls share the bottom one and a half, and there's still room for storage. Each level is in an "L" shape, and they alternate because the wheels are too tall so I had to make the ceilings above them taller.
[attachment=2:1qfqvopy]IMG_1634.jpg[/attachment:1qfqvopy]
[attachment=1:1qfqvopy]IMG_1624.jpg[/attachment:1qfqvopy]
[attachment=0:1qfqvopy]IMG_1626.jpg[/attachment:1qfqvopy]


----------



## tracie

[attachment=2:3hs2kscm]IMG_1627.jpg[/attachment:3hs2kscm]
[attachment=1:3hs2kscm]IMG_1628.jpg[/attachment:3hs2kscm]
[attachment=0:3hs2kscm]IMG_1629.jpg[/attachment:3hs2kscm]


----------



## tracie

[attachment=1:1j0lg64o]IMG_1630.jpg[/attachment:1j0lg64o]
[attachment=0:1j0lg64o]IMG_1633.jpg[/attachment:1j0lg64o]
I still have aspen in their cages cause they're not quite litter trained. I want to buy some PVC pipe and put them in the cages too. The boys loved the cardboard tube I had in their cage when they all still lived together.


----------



## Celiacoco

Animal_Crazy said:


> bottom is for my new headgie Biggie. here is another picture with the cage floor and roof in case he is a climber


where can I find that wire cage materiall?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Any department store: Target, Walmart, K-mart, etc. in the plastic bin, clothes hamper, area.


----------



## karidaluv

I have a CC cage, too. I built it myself, which took 3 hours!! It is worth it, though, because cloroplast is easy to clean and remove from the wire frame. I use fleece as the bedding, too.








This WAS his setup, but the bowls changed, the orange garage thing is gone and replaced by a rubbermaid bowl with fleece and a cut out for him to crawl in, he hated the igloo so that's gone, and his wheel is now a large wheel attached to the wire frame and a larger poop tray underneath (made from a cutout rubbermaid container lid that is 3' long).

Overall, I love the setup and I reccomend it for hedgies because of the large space and the large underneath area for storage.


----------



## LizardGirl

Glad to hear you have a new wheel! That one looks mouse sized. :lol:


----------



## Celiacoco

which type of housing would you guys most recommend? my hedgie just has a regular pet cage with a plastic bottom and wire top, I am planning on changing her cage this week to make more room and I was wondering which type would be best, the C&C cage or the storage Tubs connected my PBC pipes? I have other animals (dogs and one cat) and I need the best option to keep her safe even though they tend to leave her be I need to best most easiest less expensive option. thanks!


----------



## pammie

heres my hoggies viv stack, Klaus lives on the top level holly on the bottom. its all decked out in liverpool football club colours!


----------



## tracie

Celiacoco said:


> which type of housing would you guys most recommend? my hedgie just has a regular pet cage with a plastic bottom and wire top, I am planning on changing her cage this week to make more room and I was wondering which type would be best, the C&C cage or the storage Tubs connected my PBC pipes? I have other animals (dogs and one cat) and I need the best option to keep her safe even though they tend to leave her be I need to best most easiest less expensive option. thanks!


Well, you definitely need a top then. With storage tubes, you would need to drill holes in the side for ventilation, and then figure out what you want to do for the top, like mesh screen or something. Personally, a C&C cage sounds easier because I don't want to figure out how to drill holes in the storage tubs...



pammie said:


> heres my hoggies viv stack, Klaus lives on the top level holly on the bottom. its all decked out in liverpool football club colours!


That's a cool cage! Did someone build that for you?


----------



## PJM

Ugh! Just got finished this weekend doing a major overhaul on Cholla & Zoey's cages. Amazing what you can do with a drill & zip-ties!
Added a little loft in each cage. Used the ramp as a wall for the loft & bought some plastic pipe to use as the ramp. They probably won't even use the loft, but I wanted to try. :roll: Especially for Zoey. Her cage is quite a bit smaller than Cholla's And her cage was a little weird. It was 3 stories & only had small doors on the front. Couldn't get the wheel in & out, had to lift the entire wire top off. So, in addition to building her a loft, we cut the cage down by about 1 story & cut a very large hole in the top. Used the bottom pieces as the lid. I'm much happier now.  
Here's Zoey's cage:








And here's Cholla's:


----------



## pammie

tracie said:


> pammie said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres my hoggies viv stack, Klaus lives on the top level holly on the bottom. its all decked out in liverpool football club colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool cage! Did someone build that for you?
Click to expand...

yeah im very lucky, my boyfriend is a joiner so he built it for me as the ones for sale were so expensive and far too small for what i wanted


----------



## Shelobe

I just built ****tles a new home, his previous was 2 sterlite bins combined with a PVC tube. I've spent way too much money on trial and error with this little guy but I want to make sure he's happy. I've tried to follow examples from you guys on here, so tell me what you think and if there is anything I can do to improve it.

The pics are cut off a bit as I just noticed. The right side is missing, its just his igloo and a crinkly tube. The total size of the cage is 43" by 29" by 14". I put clear plexiglass 9" up and zip tied it on. ****tles really likes the shavings to dig down in but the plexiglass isn't flush in the corners so it would just get all over the floor  Hopefully I can find a decent sized bin to put in there and make like a "sand box" but with shavings for him.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Sweetie's home:



















(the ramp is removed due to safety concerns.)

it's Guinea Pig Habitat PLUS and the cage from Sweetie's breeder.

Harvey's home:










i assume it's a Super Pets cage and another cage from Sweetie's breeder (i was fortunate to get it from a friend).


----------



## Celiacoco

hey guys i finally got around to making cocos new cage and im absolutely in love with it heres 2 pictures from my phone so there not so good took some on my camera but can find the cord to upload..... i have recently added an igloo and a crinkle tube.


----------



## caramelcarebr

Shelobe said:


>





karidaluv said:


> Hey everyone, I'm getting my first hedgie next week sometime and I am so excited. I came to this thread to get a few ideas for cages but I just have a question, to build a cage of this size with enough to cover the entire enclosure how many set's of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-P...00000003260370&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=4433075 would I buy?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## karidaluv

Here is Rex's new setup:








New setup with new wheel. The upper left corner is his burrow area with fleece pieces. I put crickets and worms in there. He loves it! His rock dishes are in the center, carolina storm wheel on bottom right on top of a large litter tray and his PVC and treat bowl on upper right. His hedgie bag is on the lower left corner making it easier for me to get access to him and he's not in direct line up with the a/c blowing down anymore. Notice the digital thermometer in the bottom center of his cage.

















2 x 3 C&C cage with storage on bottom for laundry, toys, extra things, liner, food & supplies. It's deep underneath so lots of things can fit in there. I use a air tight container for his food mix and have storage boxes for snacks, nail clippers, extra toys, and other things. He always has a bottle of water that I refill weekly. The towel hanging on the left is his bath towel when I wash his poopy paws off in the morning. It's a Rachel Ray oven mitt kitchen towel.









I use a large litter tray instead of a corner litter box because the poop flies off the wheel and has a large area that it lands on.









This is the thermometer I use for his hedgie bag. He doesn't care about the line going in to his bag, which is good. It tells me how warm or cold it is in there. In his hedgie bag are two large pieces of t-shirt I rub on me daily, as well as pieces of cut up fleece to keep him warm. When it goes above 78 he sleeps outside of his bag, so I keep an eye on the temperature.

Hope this helps others design their C&C cage! I took my layout from LessThanThreeSisters channel on youtube.


----------



## Shelobe

I had to buy the 6 cube one just to make the cage itself. It took a total of 16 sides to make the cage and the 6 cube storage unit came with 23 sides. I bought another one to make shelves on the bottom, that took 17 to make the storage underneath for a total of 33 sides. I have 13 extra sides now but it's always good to have extras.



caramelcarebr said:


> Shelobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karidaluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm getting my first hedgie next week sometime and I am so excited. I came to this thread to get a few ideas for cages but I just have a question, to build a cage of this size with enough to cover the entire enclosure how many set's of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-P...00000003260370&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=4433075 would I buy?? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## caramelcarebr

Shelobe said:


> I had to buy the 6 cube one just to make the cage itself. It took a total of 16 sides to make the cage and the 6 cube storage unit came with 23 sides. I bought another one to make shelves on the bottom, that took 17 to make the storage underneath for a total of 33 sides. I have 13 extra sides now but it's always good to have extras.


Ah, thanks for the quick reply!  Where did you find one that comes with 6? I can only find sets of 4. And I would def be interested in doing the 'shelves' underneath, too, for added convenience.

Also, I've read enough of this thread to see that a lot of you are getting the nice fleece from Nancy, but are there any other recommended places to get some?


----------



## NoDivision

Any fabric store will have a boundless supply of cute fleece  I got some really nice stuff from the remnants bin at han**** today. A lot of craft stores carry fleece to to do those make-your-own blanket things


----------



## Shelobe

caramelcarebr said:


> Shelobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to buy the 6 cube one just to make the cage itself. It took a total of 16 sides to make the cage and the 6 cube storage unit came with 23 sides. I bought another one to make shelves on the bottom, that took 17 to make the storage underneath for a total of 33 sides. I have 13 extra sides now but it's always good to have extras.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks for the quick reply!  Where did you find one that comes with 6? I can only find sets of 4. And I would def be interested in doing the 'shelves' underneath, too, for added convenience.
> 
> Also, I've read enough of this thread to see that a lot of you are getting the nice fleece from Nancy, but are there any other recommended places to get some?
Click to expand...

I got mine from Target, pretty sure Wal-Mart has them as well. I didn't see the ones I bought on the Target website but they are definitely in the stores, they are a huge college item.

As far as the fleece, I bought mine from Joanne fabrics. They have left over scraps that were cheap. You also go around to dollar stores or Wal-Mart and find fleece blankets. My bf picked me up a couple blankets at Wal-Mart for like 8 bucks each and they are huge. Some Wal-Marts even sell fabric including fleece but it can get kind of pricey just buying it outright like that.


----------



## LarryT

Shelobe said:


> Some Wal-Marts even sell fabric including fleece but it can get kind of pricey just buying it outright like that.


Wal-marts fleece is not pricey at all....you can get a yard from $2.22 on clearance to around $10 depending on patterns/colors. A basic one color print is like $5 a yard.


----------



## jinglesharks

LarryT said:


> Shelobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Wal-Marts even sell fabric including fleece but it can get kind of pricey just buying it outright like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wal-marts fleece is not pricey at all....you can get a yard from $2.22 on clearance to around $10 depending on patterns/colors. A basic one color print is like $5 a yard.
Click to expand...

What! So jealous. My Walmart only has two fleece colours, blue and white, and both are 13.99 a yard. There's never any on clearance, either. Oh, I wish I lived where you do!


----------



## NoDivision

Yeah, fleece can get pretty pricey, you just have to look out for sales. I'm on mailing lists for a couple of fabric stores, so when they have sales I'm ready - the places around me do 50% off fleece a lot.

Buying online is always an option, too. Fabric.com is currently running a sale, 15% off fleece, 25% off flannel. Plus they offer free shipping over $35. You could get a nice little stock up! http://www.fabric.com/warm-fuzzy-sale.a ... zzy%20Sale


----------



## zorropirate

When the walmarts in my area still carried fabric thier fleece was a little cheaper than other stores, but it was thin. 

I prefer fleece from Fabric Land, I'm not sure if they are out east or not. But we have them in Ontario and they have a member program where you pay a fee to get really good discounts for 3 years. And they always have sales for end of the bolts, that's when I pick up my fleece. But even on sale it's usually about 7 to 8$ a metre....


----------



## Nancy

Walmart here doesn't carry fleece anymore but when they did, I found it expensive and I didn't like it. I found it really held static and would collect hairs and lint like crazy. Fabricland always has sales on it and it's much nicer fleece.


----------



## karidaluv

Nancy said:


> Walmart here doesn't carry fleece anymore but when they did, I found it expensive and I didn't like it. I found it really held static and would collect hairs and lint like crazy. Fabricland always has sales on it and it's much nicer fleece.


yeah mine are from walmart and they are full of static!


----------



## SamatranTiger

Here are my hedgehog's cages...the files are too large to attach and my new camera doesn't let me downsize images so here is a slideshow of them on YouTube!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

SamatranTiger said:


> Here are my hedgehog's cages...the files are too large to attach and my new camera doesn't let me downsize images so here is a slideshow of them on YouTube!!!


The 2x2 size makes them seem so cozy


----------



## LarryT

karidaluv said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart here doesn't carry fleece anymore but when they did, I found it expensive and I didn't like it. I found it really held static and would collect hairs and lint like crazy. Fabricland always has sales on it and it's much nicer fleece.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah mine are from walmart and they are full of static!
Click to expand...

All my fleece came from walmart and I've had my liners for over a year now and they have all held up nicely except a couple of yards of some light pink fleece that was terrible,it was super thin and full of static and was fuzzy after the 1st wash :roll: .


----------



## caramelcarebr

LarryT said:


> Shelobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Wal-Marts even sell fabric including fleece but it can get kind of pricey just buying it outright like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wal-marts fleece is not pricey at all....you can get a yard from $2.22 on clearance to around $10 depending on patterns/colors. A basic one color print is like $5 a yard.
Click to expand...

Hey Larry, I got my wheel today! Thank you so much! It's sooo much bigger than I expected, haha.


----------



## LarryT

caramelcarebr said:


> Hey Larry, I got my wheel today! Thank you so much! It's sooo much bigger than I expected, haha.


I hope you and your hog will like it  .


----------



## caramelcarebr

ACK!! I have searched the ENTIRE internet for sets of 6 wire storage cubes and I can't find them in white. Actually, the only set of 6 I can find is in black, and those are at Kmart, which are the ones that people recommend only for fully grown hedgies, AND they're $9 cheaper than the sets of 4. I'd like to build a cage that's 3 high, 2 across and 2 deep because I've decided I don't have enough space for a wider one. So buying 2 set's of 4 at ~$25 each will still not be enough. Help!


----------



## caramelcarebr

LarryT said:


> caramelcarebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Larry, I got my wheel today! Thank you so much! It's sooo much bigger than I expected, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and your hog will like it  .
Click to expand...

Me too! I am so anxious to get her! And I will be sure to post a review


----------



## Shelobe

caramelcarebr said:


> ACK!! I have searched the ENTIRE internet for sets of 6 wire storage cubes and I can't find them in white. Actually, the only set of 6 I can find is in black, and those are at Kmart, which are the ones that people recommend only for fully grown hedgies, AND they're $9 cheaper than the sets of 4. I'd like to build a cage that's 3 high, 2 across and 2 deep because I've decided I don't have enough space for a wider one. So buying 2 set's of 4 at ~$25 each will still not be enough. Help!


Trust me, just go into Target or Wal-Mart, they will have them. A set of 6 white ones at Target was 17.79 + tax.


----------



## caramelcarebr

Shelobe said:


> caramelcarebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACK!! I have searched the ENTIRE internet for sets of 6 wire storage cubes and I can't find them in white. Actually, the only set of 6 I can find is in black, and those are at Kmart, which are the ones that people recommend only for fully grown hedgies, AND they're $9 cheaper than the sets of 4. I'd like to build a cage that's 3 high, 2 across and 2 deep because I've decided I don't have enough space for a wider one. So buying 2 set's of 4 at ~$25 each will still not be enough. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, just go into Target or Wal-Mart, they will have them. A set of 6 white ones at Target was 17.79 + tax.
Click to expand...

Haha, ok thanks. I was just trying to be lazy.. I thought everything was available online!!


----------



## Nancy

caramelcarebr said:


> ACK!! I have searched the ENTIRE internet for sets of 6 wire storage cubes and I can't find them in white. Actually, the only set of 6 I can find is in black, and those are at Kmart, which are the ones that people recommend only for fully grown hedgies, AND they're $9 cheaper than the sets of 4. I'd like to build a cage that's 3 high, 2 across and 2 deep because I've decided I don't have enough space for a wider one. So buying 2 set's of 4 at ~$25 each will still not be enough. Help!


Don't get the ones with the larger openings. Even a full grown hedgehog could get out of them if he or she tried. You want the ones with 9 openings across making 1.5" openings.

Check at Costco. Target also has solid sided ones that have translucent panels instead of the grids.


----------



## caramelcarebr

Thanks Nancy. I found ones at Target that are 8 squares across. I just have 2 final questions, though. Did you guys just buy one giant piece of coroplast and fold it or did you get 5 individual pieces? I'm thinking one giant folded piece would be better for the fact that I don't want any small cracks or spaces where liquid could leak onto my floor, but the easier option is 5 separate pieces. So..which? I built a 3x2 cage, so there are 6 squares making up the bottom of her cage. Also, I guestimated yesterday at Joanns Fabrics before I built the cage and had them cut me 1yd for my liners, but 1 yard just covers the bottom once and I'd like to fold it in half. So...anyone with a smaller cage want some cute girly fleece? I have 3. One piece was a rem piece and is 1.3 yards. Altogether all 3 pieces were $26 (sale prices!). So I guess I'd sell them for that plus shipping? I don't know, PM me I guess. I just don't want it to go to waste and I'm not a sewer. Actually, anyone who sews interested? I'll sell them to you for less and pay for the shipping if you sew me some hedgie bags/hats or whatever those cute things are that I've seen in everyone's cages!


----------



## caramelcarebr

?? Any help? Please? Haha. I need to get it the cage finished as I'm bringing her home on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

you could piece them together if you have too but it can make it more challenging if poop gets in the seam or on the tape. For the bottom of my ferret nation I used a full piece so that theres no cracks for messes to get stuck into. I got a 4 foot by 8 foot piece at a Sign store since our hardware stores don't carry. I had a lot extra but it can be used for many things so I didn't mind.


----------



## karidaluv

With regard to the holes being big on the C&C, I used insect mesh to cover the walls so Rex can't crawl out. It's totally breathable, you can see through it no problem, and it protects your hedgie from getting out. One roll is around 5 bucks and covers a 2x3 cage walls fine.


----------



## caramelcarebr

Yea, I think I will get one big piece. Problem now is, from where?! I priced it out on an online website and it was $12. But then SHIPPING. omg...since it's one huge piece shipping was ridiculous! 

Regular Shipping:
$71.08 Truck
$10.00 Will Call 
!!!!! crazy. So I will have to find a local store..

Any takers on the fleece/sewing of the fleece? heh..


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Yeah the shipping is crazy because I was going to go that route too so that I could have color selection, when I saw what it would cost I decided the white coroplast was fine with me lol I got the 4 foot by 8 foot for $20 dollars at a Sign Shop. They'll usually ask if you want the 4 or the 8 so I went with the thinner 4 since it was still sturdy.


----------



## karidaluv

caramelcarebr said:


> Yea, I think I will get one big piece. Problem now is, from where?! I priced it out on an online website and it was $12. But then SHIPPING. omg...since it's one huge piece shipping was ridiculous!
> 
> Regular Shipping:
> $71.08 Truck
> $10.00 Will Call
> !!!!! crazy. So I will have to find a local store..
> 
> Any takers on the fleece/sewing of the fleece? heh..


try your local sign store. you can get a piece for $15 that is 4 x 6'


----------



## caramelcarebr

Yea I looked up 2 sign stores last night and planned to go today, but of course, they're closed today because it's Sunday. And of course they'll be closed tomorrow for the holiday and I work all day from 12-close. I have to pick her up tues at 1 and it's almost an hour trip. Gah! I hate to have to rush around 

The 2 stores I looked up are FastSigns and Sign-a-Rama. Anyone have any experience with them? I tried to call them to ask if they sold custom cut coroplast but since they're closed....I won't be able to ask til the very morning of my appt to pick her up and don't want to find out that they don't!


----------



## Brillosmom

C & C cage I made for my hedgies.


----------



## NoDivision

Looks great Brillosmom, that's how I'm hoping to get mine set up - I know this has been asked a million times, but how many packs of the cubes do you need to make a set up just like that? (The more I look at my boy's tub, the smaller it seems - hopefully I can get started on my C&C soon)


----------



## Brillosmom

NoDivision said:


> Looks great Brillosmom, that's how I'm hoping to get mine set up - I know this has been asked a million times, but how many packs of the cubes do you need to make a set up just like that? (The more I look at my boy's tub, the smaller it seems - hopefully I can get started on my C&C soon)


 I bought two packs, each pack came with twenty four grids, 12 small square grids and 12 big square grids. I used the big grid ones for the storage area and the lid so that I could use the smallers squared ones for where the hedgies would be  I got them at target for about 17 bucks each.  It was really fun to make.


----------



## NoDivision

Perfect, thanks. Hopefully I can go today to get some - I got my storm wheel in the mail today and it is so much bigger than I expected XD With that, and the giant igloo, my poor boy has nowhere near enough room left, so I need to get a cage done asap.


----------



## Brillosmom

NoDivision said:


> Perfect, thanks. Hopefully I can go today to get some - I got my storm wheel in the mail today and it is so much bigger than I expected XD With that, and the giant igloo, my poor boy has nowhere near enough room left, so I need to get a cage done asap.


Good luck to you! you will have to post some pics when you are done. I just altered my cage. its still two by three cubes but i put a coroplast wall down the middle. I now have two hedgies in that cage. they are separated though.


----------



## NoDivision

Finally got my C&C cage set up! For now it is sitting on some boxes just so it's not right on the floor - next paycheck I get I'll another set of cubes to make storage underneath - well, maybe XD The way I have the connectors I'd have to take things apart to attach the bottom set. Anyway. For now I have no roof on it, because my boy is not a climber. His previous owner had him in a large wire basket with no top and said he never tried to climb out. I have extra panels ready just in case.










Kind of bummed because I sewed a bunch of liners to fit the tub he was in before, and now I need all new fleece! But since he liked to sleep under the liners, I am now using them as bedding, which he seems very happy with. So much space now, he needs some toys!


----------



## Brillosmom

NoDivision said:


> Finally got my C&C cage set up! For now it is sitting on some boxes just so it's not right on the floor - next paycheck I get I'll another set of cubes to make storage underneath - well, maybe XD The way I have the connectors I'd have to take things apart to attach the bottom set. Anyway. For now I have no roof on it, because my boy is not a climber. His previous owner had him in a large wire basket with no top and said he never tried to climb out. I have extra panels ready just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummed because I sewed a bunch of liners to fit the tub he was in before, and now I need all new fleece! But since he liked to sleep under the liners, I am now using them as bedding, which he seems very happy with. So much space now, he needs some toys!


Looks wonderful! and so clean!


----------



## LarryT

Gambit,Storm and Emma got new C&C cages last week  . I love how the cages hold down the liners  ![attachment=2:3id3dt0d]Gambit'Storm and Emma's new C&C cages..jpg[/attachment:3id3dt0d][attachment=1:3id3dt0d]Storm's home..jpg[/attachment:3id3dt0d]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Love the plants and the cooler houses, Larry :lol:

Just curious, though, is there no bottom for your C&C cage? If there isn't, how do you get them to not escape?

Just curious since I will be building my C&C soon.


----------



## LarryT

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Love the plants and the cooler houses, Larry :lol:
> 
> Just curious, though, is there no bottom for your C&C cage? If there isn't, how do you get them to not escape?
> 
> Just curious since I will be building my C&C soon.


The bottom of the cage is Coroplast and under that is a 8 foot long and 4 foot wide table,so there is no way out.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Wow, you have been busy! 
I love the cacti plants! :lol:


----------



## PJM

I love the set-up Larry! The plants are a very nice touch.
And the cooler houses are awesome! You should expand your business & make those too.


----------



## Kenzi

Here is my setup. I labeled parts of the pictures to identify the features.
1.	Fluker's Lamp, 10 inches in diameter with a 100 watt Ceramic Heat Emitter
2.	This is the arm to my grooming table. This securely clamps onto the table; I clamped the lamp to it and secured it with a mini bungee chord just in case.
3.	15 qt sterilite latch box. 17x12x6 inches. I call this the loft. Because the walls are short, I kept the lid on. I cut a large hole and covered it with insect screen. This provides plenty of ventiliation.
4.	Flex-A-Spout. 4 inches in diameter, this plastic hose is generally used to drain gutters. I bent it like a bendy straw. Its inclination is about 35°/145°, so I hope it isn't too steep.
5.	105 qt sterilite latch box. 32x19x13 inches. I drilled additional holes 7 inches from the bottom for ventilation. 
6.	L Brackets. 2 of these were enough to make the loft very stable.
7.	Thermostat. This is a PF-1000 Heat controller.
8.	Thermometer probe connected to the Thermostat.
9.	Digital Thermometer Display
10.	Thermometer probe connected to the Digital Thermometer.
11.	Igloo
12.	Fleece liner
13.	Litter pan. I got this from a thrift store. 
14.	Flying Saucer Wheel. This is 12 inches in diameter
15.	Food, Water, and Treat bowls

I have added lots of fleece scraps to the Loft to make a comfy dig box  I have something else in mind to add more empty floor space.. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## nikki

How big is the igloo? It looks way to small for an adult hedgie compared to the flying saucer wheel.


----------



## Kenzi

Nikki, You're right. It's for a hamster. I had it lying around. I have a cuddle tube that is 3.5 inches in diameter that I plan on using. I also have multiple hedgie bags to hide in.


----------



## Nancy

Setup looks good Kenzi. I had a couple of boys who just loved their tiny igloos. They got them as babies and would never switch to the larger size. Luckily they were small adults. :lol:


----------



## allears.fan

Kenzi said:


> Here is my setup. I labeled parts of the pictures to identify the features.
> 1.	Fluker's Lamp, 10 inches in diameter with a 100 watt Ceramic Heat Emitter
> 2.	This is the arm to my grooming table. This securely clamps onto the table; I clamped the lamp to it and secured it with a mini bungee chord just in case.
> 3.	15 qt sterilite latch box. 17x12x6 inches. I call this the loft. Because the walls are short, I kept the lid on. I cut a large hole and covered it with insect screen. This provides plenty of ventiliation.
> 4.	Flex-A-Spout. 4 inches in diameter, this plastic hose is generally used to drain gutters. I bent it like a bendy straw. Its inclination is about 35°/145°, so I hope it isn't too steep.
> 5.	105 qt sterilite latch box. 32x19x13 inches. I drilled additional holes 7 inches from the bottom for ventilation.
> 6.	L Brackets. 2 of these were enough to make the loft very stable.
> 7.	Thermostat. This is a PF-1000 Heat controller.
> 8.	Thermometer probe connected to the Thermostat.
> 9.	Digital Thermometer Display
> 10.	Thermometer probe connected to the Digital Thermometer.
> 11.	Igloo
> 12.	Fleece liner
> 13.	Litter pan. I got this from a thrift store.
> 14.	Flying Saucer Wheel. This is 12 inches in diameter
> 15.	Food, Water, and Treat bowls
> 
> I have added lots of fleece scraps to the Loft to make a comfy dig box  I have something else in mind to add more empty floor space.. I'll keep ya posted.


Does he ever use the tube to go up to the little box?


----------



## Kenzi

I


allears.fan said:


> Does he ever use the tube to go up to the little box?


I'm not sure yet. I'll be picking up my hedgie in 3 days  

I'll be sure to post a reply then.


----------



## allears.fan

My cage is totally "Blah" no creativity what-so-ever. It's a plastic tub thing... 
Any ideas? 

(Pictures Coming Soon of the Blah-ness)


----------



## Julie Stuhr

Bodils home:








From above








Closed


----------



## Kenzi

allears.fan said:


> Does he ever use the tube to go up to the little box?


Yes she does  I knew she had investigated it (because she left a present up there) but just now I was lucky enough to snap a picture of her sleeping in it  I'm very happy that she feels secure enough to sleep up there too.

Also, its red sharpie around the edges of the tube.. not blood


----------



## AmyLiz

I luv it. Very creative.


----------



## nessariel

This is Winston's new cage, built this evening! The liners are the size of his old one, so I need to use two to cover the whole area. It's a C&C cage, 2 grids by 3 grids, which is 29.5 inches x 44.25 inches. I'm very pleased with it, and I'm so happy that I could give Winston more room!


----------



## kelybely

This is Anonymous's new home:


----------



## albino_prickler

super_sonic said:


> its almost something you would use for dogs, but its made for reptiles im guessing since that is the section i found it in petsmart looking around. does anyone know anything that i should be cautious about with them?


they will tip it over in a heart beat... my albino female slinky i used to have would flip em as soon as i place them in her cage... I however got smart and attached it to a small piece of slate so that it would give it a solid base but to keep bedding from getting into it (not that it mattered as she would pack it full)... also browse around online you can find em cheaper that money hungry petsmart (sorry im a former petsmart pet care manager...)....


----------



## NoDivision

These are before and after pictures

Freshly cleaned cage set up









The morning after









I'm still not quite happy with my cage. I'm trying to figure out a good way to make a lid, I hate what I have at the moment. Sherlock has only tried to climb out once, hence why I slapped a lid on haphazardly, but I want something I can easily put on and take off.


----------



## Julie Stuhr

Okay okay, I admit it .. fleece liners are better, easier and prettier than Carefresh.
I just use more paper towels now :lol:

Bodil's cage, the pink version








The black version








New fleece liners for a striped and a dotted versions








And some snuggle blankets i bought









I've also bought a snuggle safe with an ugly cover, but it's at my work.


----------



## wonsoebshin

Here is my cage setup. But first my little boy.

Heli (He Lie)
http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 2496438530

The floor is a high impact glass window I bought on sale from Lowes. The structure is made out of hardwood covered in electrical tape (so the wood doesn't absorb Heli's waste).

Still experimenting with the maze idea...currently it's made out of boxes, but maybe eventually I will make a smaller one out of plexiglass. I was planning on creating a interior wall on the first floor so that Heli could run around the perimeter but after watching him for a bit he just runs around everywhere. Another project is to create a second floor on the perimeter. You can see where I built cross bracing so I can create a "floor" about 5" above the glass window floor. The second floor perimeter walkway will definitely have interior walls so that he doesn't fall off of it. I will then form a hard see through ceiling on a hinge so that I can clean the second story floor when needed.

Cage (60" x 48")
http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 8594762450

House (Yamaha Receiver, gutted)
http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 0982080914


----------



## Lilysmommy

wonsoebshin said:


> Here is my cage setup.
> 
> Cage
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 8594762450
> 
> House (Yamaha Receiver, gutted)
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 0982080914


Wow, that's awesome! I love the little maze in there, to get to her food/water! That's a great enrichment idea.


----------



## Kenzi

wonsoebshin said:


> Here is my cage setup. But first my little boy.
> 
> Heli (He Lie)
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 2496438530
> 
> The floor is a high impact glass window I bought on sale from Lowes. The structure is made out of hardwood covered in electrical tape (so the wood doesn't absorb Heli's waste).
> 
> Still experimenting with the maze idea...currently it's made out of boxes, but maybe eventually I will make a smaller one out of plexiglass. I was planning on creating a interior wall on the first floor so that Heli could run around the perimeter but after watching him for a bit he just runs around everywhere. Another project is to create a second floor on the perimeter. You can see where I built cross bracing so I can create a "floor" about 5" above the glass window floor. The second floor perimeter walkway will definitely have interior walls so that he doesn't fall off of it. I will then form a hard see through ceiling on a hinge so that I can clean the second story floor when needed.
> 
> Cage (60" x 48")
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 8594762450
> 
> House (Yamaha Receiver, gutted)
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wonlichter/ ... 0982080914


looks cool.. I would definately be concerned for hedgie's safety. The maze looks cool, but i think Mila would give up and become dehydrated/hungry (She's not really a problem solver).

Also I like the yamaha reciever, but I think that those holes have potential to get a hedgie snout or limb stuck. And the edges around the black bars all look rather sharp to me.. hedgies are clumsy.


----------



## PJM

Wow! You really put alot of effort into that cage! I really like the maze. (athough I would just have treats in there) That would be so neat to watch! Lots of room.


----------



## wonsoebshin

I will definitely get the holes filled in (thanks) to make his house darker and avoid the stuck snout or limb. As for the black bar, it's not really sharp but I can round out the corners with my dremel.

I think I know which black bar...it's covered with tape so no sharp edges anywhere. I was thinking the black bar in reference to the receiver....that I fix tonight.

Won


----------



## packrat

hat maze is a neat idea, but as someone said, I'd just put a few mealworms at the end or something. Unless it has memorized the route by now.

Hi all. I received my Hedgehog Hut from Fedex today and put it together. Stuck in the Carolina wheel which just barely fits and the top door has to be open...anyone know what the zipties it came with the wheel are for? Just waiting for the dishes, food, treats, toys, litter, and liner. Picking up my hedgie on Monday! I'll be totally prepared for him. He won't be in the cage often except when I go to sleep or leave the house.










and what he looks like (sent from breeder)









His name will most likely be Shiva, the Hindu god of death, destruction, and dance 

Since I'm a 26 year old male and grew up playing Sonic the Hedgehog, it takes a lot of willpower to avoid naming him that lol...


----------



## LarryT

packrat said:


> Hi all. I received my Hedgehog Hut from Fedex today and put it together. Stuck in the Carolina wheel which just barely fits and the top door has to be open...anyone know what the zipties it came with are for? Just waiting for the dishes, food, treats, toys, litter, and liner. Picking up my hedgie on Monday! I'll be totally prepared for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what he looks like (sent from breeder)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name will most likely be Shiva, the Hindu god of death, destruction, and dance
> 
> Since I'm a 26 year old male and grew up playing Sonic the Hedgehog, it takes a lot of willpower to avoid naming him that lol...


Congrats on your hog!  The zip ties are just extras in case one breaks on the wheel.
That cage looks like it may be too small when you get everything in there. Hedeghogs love to climb and that cage will work as a ladder,i'd suggest 6 to 8 inches of coroplast around the walls. You can ziptie the coroplast to the cage making a soild wall to prevent climbing. Not sure what you can do about the top not closing,sorry.


----------



## packrat

thanks Larry. I'll hold onto those zipties then. Also I'll see if Shiva tries to climb out but even if he does, he can't go far because he'll be in my room with the door closed. Only thing I might have to watch out for is poop on the carpet


----------



## LarryT

packrat said:


> thanks Larry. I'll hold onto those zipties then. Also I'll see if Shiva tries to climb out but even if he does, he can't go far because he'll be in my room with the door closed. Only thing I might have to watch out for is poop on the carpet


Very dangerous if he climbs out,lots of bad things can happen to him. He could get lost,we have seen it happen many times on this forum and there is the chance of him getting cold and trying to hibrnate. He could also fall and get seriously injured. You can never be to carefull.


----------



## packrat

well just when I thought I was ready for a hedgehog, I learn something new. Is hedgehog climbing out of wire cages an epidemic? How often does it happen? This is the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## LarryT

packrat said:


> well just when I thought I was ready for a hedgehog, I learn something new. Is hedgehog climbing out of wire cages an epidemic? How often does it happen? This is the first time I've heard of it.


I wouldn't say it's an epidemic but it does happen. If you can't find any coroplast or your just strapped for funds you can always use some cardboard around the walls.


----------



## Roni

I thought I would share a photo of Dennis's new house. I still have to setup the second level (waiting on my hubby to build a walled-in ramp and wall for the shelf with plexiglass).

I made the liner with polar fleece (quilt batting sandwiched between two layers of polar fleece). I decided to make a six inch high "guard" as part of it (so the whole thing is one peice) and used dress boning to make it stay upright and tabs with snaps over the wire to hold it in place. I've found it really great so far! I've still got to make a couple more so that cleaning doesn't require him being relocated while I wash everything. I usually do it in the daytime though so he doesn't even know he's been relocated! LOL

I'll have to get busy with my sewing if I get the new baby girl 

[attachment=0:ql97uqox]FN.jpg[/attachment:ql97uqox]


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Looks like a great set up, I love Ferret Nations too. Just some things to be careful of is that wheel can be dangerous because of the slits where the two sections join. For a safer pet store wheel you can use a 12" comfort wheel or a flying saucer. I think a favorite on here though is a Cake Cover Wheel and they are so easy to clean. If your hedgie is small you might want to be careful with the bars cause it may be able to squeeze out, my hedgie was 6 weeks when I got her and it was a fear of mine just judging the size comparison. In my case I got a temporary plastic bin set up while I was keeping in her a different area for quarantine but wanted to tell you in case he was going right into his new house. Also some hedgies may try to climb the bars without coroplast on them. 

Looks wonderful though and you can tell you have done a ton of research on hedgies, I just wanted to bring up those points to save you a possible situation. Grats on your hedgie and I can't wait to see pics when you get him settled


----------



## packrat

Roni, where did you get that cute pink tube? I need something like that. I bought a plastic tube but it's super-wide like 7" and I don't think hedgie will really enjoy a tube of that magnitude.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi has the same plastic puzzle peace house


----------



## CoxMD

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi has the same plastic puzzle peace house


Me too! Basil is in a hedgie bag with fleece strips inside of it.


----------



## silvercat

Annabell also has the same house!


----------



## Roni

Dennis loves his puzzle house! I stuff several 12" squares of polar fleece in there for him to burrow in! I made the tunnel from flannel, cotton and dress boning. I'm aware of the unfavored opinions on the silent spinner wheels too but it is the only suitable wheel I could find at the time. My liner has a six inch "wall" attached to it so coroplast would probably be redundant. Dennis is a bit of a climber which the second level will hopefully cut down on. He can't climb the FN cage like he could with the other cage because of the vertical wire. All in all we both love the much roomier cage. Now when I open it up he runs over and climbs up my shirt to greet me!! Thanks for all the help getting him a comfy home!


----------



## silvercat

Roni said:


> I'm aware of the unfavored opinions on the silent spinner wheels too but it is the only suitable wheel I could find at the time.


You could always seal the crack/holes with some glue, such as a glue gun or heavy duty stuff. Just sand it down afterwards so it's smooth & make sure it's totally dry before it goes back in the cage.


----------



## Roni

I already filled the cracks with aquarium grade silicone (which was recommended on one of the forums). It's not the easiest wheel to clean (from what I've heard... I don't have a personal comparison) but hedgehogs aren't a very common pet here so none of the stores really carry anything specific to the little guys (including the comfort wheel). 

I find letting it soak for a few minutes really makes cleaning easier. I think I will eventually get the hubby to make a cake topper wheel (or may just try to order from LarryT...although from what I've read shipping into Canada is quite expensive). For now though I just put up with the scrubbing cause he loves to run so much!! 

He usually starts running around 10pm so I go in to spend some time with him and "pause" the wheel when he starts pooping which generally prompts him to get off and poop in the litter. We repeat this process until his done his business and then usually in the morning the wheel is pretty clean. I hope this may eventually sink in and prompt him to get off on his own, although it's probably just wishful thinking!


----------



## Sheryl

Where did you guys get the puzzle piece house? I love it but my Google-fu is a fail this morning.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Petsmart has them, here is a link: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753301


----------



## Sheryl

Ah! Waffle blocks! "foam puzzle piece house" wasn't doing it. Thanks much!!


----------



## CoxMD

My house is made by Living World, but it's the same think just about.

http://www.hagen.com/uk/small/product.c ... 3920030101


----------



## Roni

The one in my picture is by living world (same as CoxMD's link shows). Looks to be about the same only the one from petsmart looks like it's clear? Don't think it will matter much if you're stuffing it with fleece though


----------



## Needlenose

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10431+21361&pcatid=21361

I thought I saw someone post this some where here already, but since I can't find it, what does any one think of this cage?


----------



## CoxMD

I don't think the ramp is cool with hedgies unless you made sides for it. Other than that I think it would be lovely.


----------



## Nancy

Needlenose said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10431+21361&pcatid=21361
> 
> I thought I saw someone post this some where here already, but since I can't find it, what does any one think of this cage?


I think a couple of people found that cage to be flimsy.


----------



## Needlenose

Just as well. The more I measure the more I don't think I have the space. One more question. Coroplast, where can I find it?


----------



## Nancy

Home Depot sells coroplast or places that make signs. Perhaps Lowes does too.


----------



## Puffers315

Nancy said:


> Home Depot sells coroplast or places that make signs. Perhaps Lowes does too.


Assuming Home Depots are setup the same most places, its located in the back around the window section. Last time I was at our local home depot, it was the last section in one of the big isles before the back wall isle. Its with some other materials I think for sealing up windows.


----------



## Needlenose

tyty


----------



## silvercat

Puffers315 said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home Depot sells coroplast or places that make signs. Perhaps Lowes does too.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming Home Depots are setup the same most places, its located in the back around the window section. Last time I was at our local home depot, it was the last section in one of the big isles before the back wall isle. Its with some other materials I think for sealing up windows.
Click to expand...

Coroplast is normally used for windows? I did not know this.


----------



## Nancy

I never know where it is located at the Home Depot here. They seem to move it frequently. At Rona, it is located with the fiberglass roofing panels and plexi-glass.


----------



## Needlenose

We'll see if I need it. I think I'm going to decide between the prevue jumbo cage or the my first home delux cage. Don't necessarily need or want a cage with a stand, so I like the style of the MFH but the prevue does look like it'll be easier to get the wheel out every morning for cleaning. :roll:


----------



## julker




----------



## Pfeffernuss

*Pfeffer's Cage*

I got Pfeffer a X - Large SuperPet cage, she had the large size for a month but after being litter trained she no longer had any room. (well I guess you could say she's litter trained, she at least only poops in the litter box now, but always poops while she eats). Please post any comments or concerns, unlike most she doesn't fall off her second story or chew rope thankfully! :S


----------



## LarryT

Pfeffernuss said:


> I got Pfeffer a X - Large SuperPet cage, she had the large size for a month but after being litter trained she no longer had any room. (well I guess you could say she's litter trained, she at least only poops in the litter box now, but always poops while she eats). Please post any comments or concerns, unlike most she doesn't fall off her second story or chew rope thankfully! :S


That ramp and loft needs to be secured to prevent falling.


----------



## Kenzi

Pfeffernuss,
You keep mentioning chewing/nibbling, but Hedgies aren't rodents, althogh some like to bite on cloth, it's not common, and not something you need to be concerned about. (so the edible tube won't likey be eaten either). 
Also, using wood(fiddlesticks) isn't recommended, especially as a base as urine and waste can be absorbed and be difficult to sanitize. Also it can harbor mites. 

I know you mentioned that she doesn't fall off, but how can you be sure? I rarely see Mila being active (as they are nocturnal afterall). A fall of even a few inches can cause internal damage. 

I just wanted to mention these hazards as they can easily prevent injury and hassle.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

I'm a night owl and frequently up till 4am which is when my hedgehog goes to bed. I'll watch her go up and down the ramp 20+ times a night, always the same pattern, up the ramp through the tube sniff at the edge down the ramp again. The ramp up is about 6 or 7 inches wide and the second story 6 inches high. When I did put a fence on the ramp/ second story she was much crankier and wouldn't hardly use her second story. With some minor adjustment I can put the fences back on, though she seems to prefer them off :S

The reason for being up when she is, college and a restaurant job, she doesn't seem to mind not needing to adjust her nocturnal schedule since I'm nocturnal as well. If I'm sitting on the couch she sleeps in her tube to keep an eye on me.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

That ramp and loft needs to be secured to prevent falling.[/quote]

Do you have a better idea for a loft material that can have secure sides and attaches to a typical wire cage easily? I'm handy enough to construct something but not sure of what to use that would secure to the cage and secure a fence easily.


----------



## LarryT

Pfeffernuss said:


> That ramp and loft needs to be secured to prevent falling.


Do you have a better idea for a loft material that can have secure sides and attaches to a typical wire cage easily? I'm handy enough to construct something but not sure of what to use that would secure to the cage and secure a fence easily.[/quote]

Maybe some coroplast and zipties or something of that sort.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Hmmm I never thought of zip ties, though how does one lock the coroplast into the cage with a ziptie without needing to drill a hole in the coroplast (i lack man tools XD)?


----------



## suwanee

Pfeffernuss said:


> Hmmm I never thought of zip ties, though how does one lock the coroplast into the cage with a ziptie without needing to drill a hole in the coroplast (i lack man tools XD)?


Coroplast is made of thin plastic, corrugated - like a cardboard box - only instead of paper, it's thin plastic. You can poke holes in it with anything sharp, like pointy scissors or a steak knife.


----------



## PJsMom

i finally got a C&C cage up for PJ...this is just the beginning..i needed to get it up and going before i start to decorate it. how is it? critique will be taken so i can improve as needed..i want PJ to be as comfy and safe as possible

thanks!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

PJ's setup looks great! 

However, I am wondering if the tile flooring directly underneath him would make the cage cold, it's a possibly, but I'm not 100% sure? Maybe you could put his cage on a table or dresser? Again, though, everything else looks great! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJsMom

i put another layer of fleece underneath the cage...but i am working on getting a table for him. i want him to be IN my room where i can monitor stuff. i get antsy when he's too far off lol but thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca

PJ's C&C cage is just like the one I built for Col. Mustard. I think it's a great size C&C for those with limited space.


----------



## MissC

The Good Lord willing, posted below are a couple pics of Snarf's cage - complete with new CSW, which he LOVES. The cage came with him and fits in nicely with our very posh IKEA decor. :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...56.592156.614330155&pid=16306920&id=614330155

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...56.592156.614330155&pid=16306922&id=614330155


----------



## MissC

Sorry...thanks to lmg_319, I understand most people can't see my photos.

<sigh>

I will try again tomorrow. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## MissC

I think I did it!!!

Here's Snarf's cage



















Fingers crossed!


----------



## susanaproenca

MissC,

What is Snarf's cage made of? It looks very nice.


----------



## MissC

Thanks!! We're very lucky Snarf brought this cage with him! We have a small apartment and Snarf is front and centre whether he wants to be or not. :lol: All of our furniture is black IKEA, so the cage matches perfectly. 

It's plywood covered in arborite(?) that stuff they put on counters/cupboards. The floor is covered, as well. The guy who built it knew what he was doing - the mesh is set into the wood so there's no rough edges, etc.

The walls aren't all that high and the mesh starts only 2-3" from the floor so I was worried Snarf might try to get out but he's shown no interest. And, as my BF pointed out, he'd been in the cage for a year and it wasn't an issue.

Edited to fix the usual grammar/spelling....


----------



## itbrti

(click for bigger image)


----------



## LarryT

itbrti said:


> (click for bigger image)


Very nice!  Love the way you made the top to fit over the CSW!


----------



## mcwojo

What size plastic bins are the ones with the tops cut out and the wheels in them. I bought a 90 gal. and the wheel barely fits. HELP!!!


----------



## lpercz

All of these cages are so amazing! I just redid Sookie's cage today because I thought she had mites so I got rid of her house and got a wheel that wont keep me up all night. Eventually (I'm saving up) I'm going to switch to fleece liners. I wish she could have a bigger cage but I have no room in my room


----------



## Hedgieonboard

mcwojo said:


> What size plastic bins are the ones with the tops cut out and the wheels in them. I bought a 90 gal. and the wheel barely fits. HELP!!!


I don't know the gallon size but if you measure it you should be looking around a 
4sq feet minimum. Since you already bought a 90gal, one option would be to buy another and connect them with a pvc tube.

Hope that helps


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

lpercz said:


> All of these cages are so amazing! I just redid Sookie's cage today because I thought she had mites so I got rid of her house and got a wheel that wont keep me up all night. Eventually (I'm saving up) I'm going to switch to fleece liners. I wish she could have a bigger cage but I have no room in my room


I don't know if you already have been informed, but silent spinners are known to be dangerous for hedgies. You might want to get a comfort wheel instead or a CSW from LarryT here.


----------



## Kenzi

lpercz said:


>


What's on top of the igloo?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

itbrti said:


> (click for bigger image)


Very nice job on your set up  I love how you made the cubes fit over the wheel and how it creates a recessed area for your lamps to fit into. I also like how you mounted the thermometer too. Excellent job with the construction.


----------



## lpercz

Kenzi said:


> What's on top of the igloo?


Its just a piece of felt. I just put it on top but help guard the night light of the lamp out of the igloo because she's not a fan. Its not covering her air holes, it's lightly on top. I probably wont keep it there.


shaelikestaquitos said:


> I don't know if you already have been informed, but silent spinners are known to be dangerous for hedgies. You might want to get a comfort wheel instead or a CSW from LarryT here.


I know they arent the number one choice but I needed an immediate alternative to the one she had and this was the best I could get. The original wheel was the worst and I needed to get her a new one asap. I found some Comfort Wheels but naturally the stores only had the smaller ones. I'm going to try and support it the best I can so we'll see.

I've only had her for 3 weeks and I'm still learning. I've heard igloo's are bad also but, again, its the best I could do as of right now. I can always change it one day  You all are so experienced and high-tech. I feel ashamed of my wee little cage.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

No need to be ashamed, you are trying to do the best and still learning. We were all there once too  Your Igloo is a good choice, my hedgie Loken likes sleeping in them too. Felt can cause a snagged toe nail if it was to fall down and get walked on but you could always change it to fleece and it would be okay to be draped like that and wouldn't hurt anything (unless you had a sneaky hedgie like my girl that will be naughty and put them in her water dish lol). For the wheel as a temp fix you can always try securing it (think one of the big things is the yellow nut coming off so you could try checking that out to see if you could temp secure somehow) and fill the spot where the two pieces come together, duct tape might be an okay temp fix but could get nasty if used to long.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

lpercz said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you already have been informed, but silent spinners are known to be dangerous for hedgies. You might want to get a comfort wheel instead or a CSW from LarryT here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they arent the number one choice but I needed an immediate alternative to the one she had and this was the best I could get. The original wheel was the worst and I needed to get her a new one asap. I found some Comfort Wheels but naturally the stores only had the smaller ones. I'm going to try and support it the best I can so we'll see.
> 
> I've only had her for 3 weeks and I'm still learning. I've heard igloo's are bad also but, again, its the best I could do as of right now. I can always change it one day  You all are so experienced and high-tech. I feel ashamed of my wee little cage.
Click to expand...

If you want to make them safer until you can save up for a better wheel, you can superglue or duct-tape the crack running along the middle of the wheel to seal it (so their nails don't get caught) 

Igloos are perfectly fine for hedgies ^-^ They don't chew so it's a good hiding place for them 

We're all here to help, don't feel ashamed! I used to have a small guinea pig cage for my Kashi until I had enough money to save up for a C&C cage  I didn't even have a proper heating source when I first got him (I bought a CHE set-up just before autumn) so I know how you feel!


----------



## lpercz

Those are great idea's for the wheel I'll try them! I"m not sure how she's liking the igloo yet. It's only been one night but I had to get rid of her treasure chest house (it was so much easier to get out of since she's so stubborn). I feel bad I changed everything on her all of a sudden. I just wish she had more room to roam.


Hedgieonboard said:


> Felt can cause a snagged toe nail if it was to fall down and get walked on but you could always change it to fleece and it would be okay to be draped like that and wouldn't hurt anything (unless you had a sneaky hedgie like my girl that will be naughty and put them in her water dish lol).


She cant get to it and she doesnt really notice it. I'll make sure she cant get at it though. I think putting fleece up there will make the air flow a little less. I'll see how it goes but I know she's toasty.
Thanks guys, you're inspiring. One day I'll get there...


----------



## Dutchy

Almost finished renovating Thorn's cage! Let me know what you guts think!!

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 7/sizes/m/


----------



## Needlenose

Widget's old house. (Not cleaned to emphasize crappyness)


















Widget's new awsome house.




























The only problem is the size. It's much bigger than I expected and mom is really not happy. She wants me to move it upstairs and I'm not sure I can. This will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Dutchy

Hey guys! I don't have a working computer so I can only post a link to my pics. Let me know what you guys think! I have a three level Hedgiehouse complete with a Hedgiebag, Hedgiehut, Hedgie tunnel/ramp I made last night. I haven't put updated pics of the ramps actually installed but will do later!

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5333615757/


----------



## silvercat

Dutchy said:


> Hey guys! I don't have a working computer so I can only post a link to my pics. Let me know what you guys think! I have a three level Hedgiehouse complete with a Hedgiebag, Hedgiehut, Hedgie tunnel/ramp I made last night. I haven't put updated pics of the ramps actually installed but will do later!
> 
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5333615757/


Looks good (love the mural on the wall & liner) but your ramps need to be enclosed.


----------



## Dutchy

silvercat said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I don't have a working computer so I can only post a link to my pics. Let me know what you guys think! I have a three level Hedgiehouse complete with a Hedgiebag, Hedgiehut, Hedgie tunnel/ramp I made last night. I haven't put updated pics of the ramps actually installed but will do later!
> 
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5333615757/
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good (love the mural on the wall & liner) but your ramps need to be enclosed.
Click to expand...

hey Silvercat . I just made new ones out of large rollers that's almost completely enclosed. Just haven't installed yet. But I think they're safe!!!


----------



## karennoel

Luna's new cage. 35"x24" that was as big as I could go with the space I had.

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc15 ... 755056.jpg
http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc15 ... 550563.jpg
http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc15 ... 550562.jpg

I had to cut a piece of wire of off one of the grids so her wheel would rub on it, now the wheel fits fine.

Any ideas for more toys or hideaway spots to put in for her?


----------



## Nancy

Looks great.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

I loved Gnarly's setup and decided to make my own C&C cage. 
Storage on the bottom, Gin on the 2nd level, Whiskey on the 3rd, and Rum on top.


----------



## Dutchy

Okay so I installed the "hair roller ramps" in Thorns cage. He actually has to kinda squeeze just little to get through but I think that's why he likes it. The top level seems to be his favorite spot to both sleep and use the bathroom. :-/


----------



## Dutchy

OOoopps. No link lol.

Also I was told my ramps were not safe, do you think it's okay now???

Here's the link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5342714341


----------



## Kenzi

Dutchy said:


> OOoopps. No link lol.
> 
> Also I was told my ramps were not safe, do you think it's okay now???
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5342714341


What is the inner diameter of the opened roller? 
How old is Thorn?
How much does Thorn weigh now?


----------



## lmg_319

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> I loved Gnarly's setup and decided to make my own C&C cage.
> Storage on the bottom, Gin on the 2nd level, Whiskey on the 3rd, and Rum on top.


Looks great...how do you get Gin and Whiskey out?


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

lmg_319 said:


> HedgehogsAnonymous said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Gnarly's setup and decided to make my own C&C cage.
> Storage on the bottom, Gin on the 2nd level, Whiskey on the 3rd, and Rum on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great...how do you get Gin and Whiskey out?
Click to expand...

The center cubes fold down so I can get in and get the boys out/clean etc.


----------



## Dutchy

Kenzi said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOoopps. No link lol.
> 
> Also I was told my ramps were not safe, do you think it's okay now???
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5342714341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the inner diameter of the opened roller?
> How old is Thorn?
> How much does Thorn weigh now?
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, I see what your getting at Kenzi :-/ ugh. Lol. Okay well he's 9 1/2 months, weighs 11 1/2 ounces & the rollers were 3in in diameter before I cut and widened a bit. I love the ramps so I hope he doesn't grow too much more!!!!!! *fingers crossed!!!!!!*


----------



## Kenzi

Dutchy said:


> Hmmmm, I see what your getting at Kenzi :-/ ugh. Lol. Okay well he's 9 1/2 months, weighs 11 1/2 ounces & the rollers were 3in in diameter before I cut and widened a bit. I love the ramps so I hope he doesn't grow too much more!!!!!! *fingers crossed!!!!!!*


4 inch diameter is the minimum recommended width for an adult hedgie (and they grow so quickly, anything less would be rather temporary).

What was his previous home situation like before?
What was/is he eating?
Hedgehogs typically finish growing skeletally by the age of 6 months. So being 9.5 months old, he likely won't change much. However, depending on how he was being cared for, versus now with you, he may gain weight or slim down... I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Dutchy

Kenzi said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I see what your getting at Kenzi :-/ ugh. Lol. Okay well he's 9 1/2 months, weighs 11 1/2 ounces & the rollers were 3in in diameter before I cut and widened a bit. I love the ramps so I hope he doesn't grow too much more!!!!!! *fingers crossed!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 4 inch diameter is the minimum recommended width for an adult hedgie (and they grow so quickly, anything less would be rather temporary).
> 
> What was his previous home situation like before?
> What was/is he eating?
> Hedgehogs typically finish growing skeletally by the age of 6 months. So being 9.5 months old, he likely won't change much. However, depending on how he was being cared for, versus now with you, he may gain weight or slim down... I hope this makes sense!
Click to expand...

He's on the same food as with his previous owner....exotic nutrition hedgehog complete, along with some fresh chicken, beef, egg or apple here and there. He's def eating his food, he finishes his bowl most of the time. I did cut and expand the rollers some so hopefully they'll be good enough to keep! For goodness sake they're WASHABLE!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## fracturedcircle

Lancik's house


----------



## lpercz

I finally made the switch to liners! and Im happy to say they dont keep me up all night  I naturally had to get matching sets so with this top layer the fleece underneath is magenta and I got another top layer which is flannel and the fleece to match that is pink. She seems to like it. She also hasnt tried to burrow under it - yet (knock on wood). Right now the only hassle is that I have to clean her cage every day because she's being treated for mites but its so much better than having to keep putting the wood pellets in and buying more bags of that.
This is not the greatest picture:


----------



## itbrti

Well the old fleece liner is in the wash, time for the replacement. I also got her one of those playskool trucks [Mocha like to push it!(you can see the other fleece pattern in the video too)]


----------



## Hedgehogwisher

itbrti said:


> Well the old fleece liner is in the wash, time for the replacement. I also got her one of those playskool trucks [Mocha like to push it!(you can see the other fleece pattern in the video too)]


WOW! That cage is awesome! And did you cut the cubes that are above the wheel?


----------



## itbrti

Hedgehogwisher said:


> itbrti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the old fleece liner is in the wash, time for the replacement. I also got her one of those playskool trucks [Mocha like to push it!(you can see the other fleece pattern in the video too)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That cage is awesome! And did you cut the cubes that are above the wheel?
Click to expand...

Yep! I cut two in half by the middle with bolt cutters, then sanded them down so they weren't sharp around the edges.


----------



## Nebular

Here's Norman's pen. One cube shelving unit, a 48" x 96" piece of coroplast, a few zip ties, and two sets of fleece liners. Total cost was about $40 for the cage materials. I elected to make the coroplast sides a little taller since he occasionally likes to try to to climb - or at least see what's a little higher up. He has no shortage of things to play with but the only thing that has caught his interest so far is the wheel. I'd have thought he'd enjoy burrowing in the dig box, but he seems to prefer burrowing in the shirt instead. Using a space heater to keep the area at a steady temperature.


----------



## Quilled1

I finally got Emma's new cage done!

For comparison, here's the one she came with (minus the terrible blue wire wheel she came with):









And here's the new one:









And of course what's the first thing she does? Dig under the liner... :roll: 
And I thought it would be cool to make her pigloo it's own section and she's not even sleeping in it today (found her in the kleenex box this morning)... :roll:


----------



## Nancy

Great new cage Quilled1. I just want to mention that the cat balls you have in the cage are not safe to be left unsupervised. A friend of mine's hedgehog got her jaw caught in one overnight and it did severe injury to her jaw.


----------



## Quilled1

awwww...looks so painful.
Time to throw those out then. She didn't really play with them much anyway.
Thanx for the tip nancy


----------



## Nancy

Quilled1 said:


> awwww...looks so painful.
> Time to throw those out then. She didn't really play with them much anyway.
> Thanx for the tip nancy


They are okay to use while you are watching. I gave all my gangs to the cats which made them happy. :lol:


----------



## haleylove

I was wondering, with all of the wood cages, is the wood just lacquered? I posted on another thread and someone was concerned about mites.
Also, is oak okay for hedgies?

http://ferretopia.eu/index.php?topic=596.0

I was thinking something similar to this, but would it be enough air circulation?


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

That setup doesn't look too different from a C&C cage, and is probably more expensive...as far as wood goes, I don't know too much, but it doesn't seem worth the potential problems. 

I just built my boys a C&C cage a few weeks ago and had a great time doing it, plus it was way cheaper than buying something pre-built. 

Prior to the C&C cage I used giant sterilite containers, now I didn't notice a difference between smell/ventilation but my husband did and with the C&C there's no odor at all (he attributes that to the better ventilation).


----------



## haleylove

> That setup doesn't look too different from a C&C cage, and is probably more expensive...


Well, the thing with that is the fact that my boyfriend already has all of the wood, he would just need lacquer and plexiglas. So it would actually be cheaper for me.

I was looking at a c&c cage, but I'm not quite sure where I could even get coroplast around here.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

haleylove said:


> That setup doesn't look too different from a C&C cage, and is probably more expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing with that is the fact that my boyfriend already has all of the wood, he would just need lacquer and plexiglas. So it would actually be cheaper for me.
> 
> I was looking at a c&c cage, but I'm not quite sure where I could even get coroplast around here.
Click to expand...

I got mine at Sign-A-Rama, but most sign stores I think will have it available for purchase....with the lacquer, I'd definitely ask around. You don't want to get anything that could be toxic.


----------



## haleylove

> I got mine at Sign-A-Rama, but most sign stores I think will have it available for purchase....with the lacquer, I'd definitely ask around. You don't want to get anything that could be toxic.


I honestly don't know of any sign stores around here. I'll check out Lowes and Menards... maybe they'd have some.
And I tried to look around for some stuff but I don't see if lacquer seals mites in, or if it is toxic to hedgies.


----------



## Quilled1

haleylove said:


> I got mine at Sign-A-Rama, but most sign stores I think will have it available for purchase....with the lacquer, I'd definitely ask around. You don't want to get anything that could be toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know of any sign stores around here. I'll check out Lowes and Menards... maybe they'd have some.
> And I tried to look around for some stuff but I don't see if lacquer seals mites in, or if it is toxic to hedgies.
Click to expand...

If you don't mind paying shipping, I got my coroplast from here (4mm is best):
http://www.packandseal.com/c-736-plastic-corrugated-sheets-coroplast.aspx


----------



## itbrti

Another place you can look is (oddly enough) gas stations. My father (a gas station manager) has tons of old advertising that is printed on coroplast. If you don't mind the look (if you plan to put something overtop of it) you could try there. Chances are they wont mind you taking them.


----------



## pooka dotted

LOL that hedgie looks so freaaaaaaaaaaaking happy with the little log house. He's just like  Grinning form ear to ear. Sorry I don't have any advice but... I just had to comment on that hedgies expression...


----------



## amyyy

Here is the final product of the cage. I have already changed things as necessary. I have two floors that equal more than 5.25 sq/ft. I placed plexy glass on the bottom wire covered with fleece. At first I used dryer venting for the tubing that goes up to the second floor but it started stinking from him using the bathroom in there. I changed the tube to pvc pipe which is cleanable. I placed some textured tape (not sure what it is, I found it at the hardware store) that worked well so he's not slipping around inside. He does use the tunnel all the time up and down, up and down. He also uses the litter box the majority of the time. He doesn't seem to like the wheel yet, I don't think he has figured it out. He is also quilling so I'm not going to push him right now. We also have a hanging material tunnel that he loves climbing all over. I think he really likes his cage. It does look small in the pictures but the breeder I bought him from had all of hers in the plastic totes with very little room. 

I have also learned not to use the kitty litter. I had heard both ways: you can, you can't. So I tried it and sure enough he got a piece stuck in his --ahem-- and I won't do that anymore. He is fine now it worked itself out on it's own. Now I just line the litter box with paper towels, until I find something else. 

I also used the heat emitter with a thermostat. It works very nicely. I might (if I can figure it out have my husband make an extention on the top floor that goes around the tube so he can have even more room. But for now everything seems to be working well.

Thanks for your help!
Amy


----------



## Nancy

Cage looks good but I have a question. Is that wheel the 13" one? It doesn't look very big. 

Edited to add: An easy cure for messy ramps is to cut a piece of fleece about 8" wide and slightly longer than the ramp. Hang it down inside the ramp and clip it at the top using binder clips. The fleece not only gives traction but is easy to remove and wash. Have a few to change out while the others are in the wash.


----------



## amyyy

I think it is a 13 in. wheel. I know it won't work for very long. I have already bought 2 wheels and don't like either of them. I think I will by one from the guy on this website. Everyone rants and raves over his wheels.

AWESOME idea!!! I can't believe how messy Stue is! YUCK! I love the fleece idea down the ramp. I will have to do this! 

Thanks. . .you are awesome!

Amy


----------



## haleylove

How big should a wheel be?


----------



## lpercz

haleylove said:


> How big should a wheel be?


12-13" depending what brand it is. Its big enough for them to move freely and not be squished.


----------



## hedgehog3333

So heres my setup for my future hedgie! Thanks to: itbrti for helping me figure out how to build that area with the cubes above the wheel, Larry for the wonderful wheel, and nikki for the wonderful hedgie blanket and bag! What do you think?


----------



## ehanton

That looks great!! You did such a good job on the construction, it looks so clean and neat. I'm sure your future hedgie will love it


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You did a wonderful job! Very beautifully done and well put together.


----------



## popplethehedgy

I just overhaulled Popple's cage..I used a 90 qt Sterilite Container and a pair of 24-inch long wire shelves that I bought from Lowes for abotu $10...I drilled holes around the top perimeter of the Sterilite container (I didnt have any issues with the plastic cracking like other people have had).. and then basically zip-tied the 2 wire shelves facing each other to make a lid..it works perfectly adn I am very happy with the result...

I use a fleece liner and have a Comfort Wheel inside a tin baking which is the "litter box"..I just bought a ferret tent as her new house..She's been sleeping under flannel receiving blankets but I wanted to get her something more cozy, and she's liking this so far...Hope this gives you some ideas![attachment=0:2usmphb0]IMG_0432.JPG[/attachment:2usmphb0]


----------



## LarryT

popplethehedgy said:


> I just overhaulled Popple's cage..I used a 90 qt Sterilite Container and a pair of 24-inch long wire shelves that I bought from Lowes for abotu $10...I drilled holes around the top perimeter of the Sterilite container (I didnt have any issues with the plastic cracking like other people have had).. and then basically zip-tied the 2 wire shelves facing each other to make a lid..it works perfectly adn I am very happy with the result...
> 
> I use a fleece liner and have a Comfort Wheel inside a tin baking which is the "litter box"..I just bought a ferret tent as her new house..She's been sleeping under flannel receiving blankets but I wanted to get her something more cozy, and she's liking this so far...Hope this gives you some ideas![attachment=0:30icd9f0]IMG_0432.JPG[/attachment:30icd9f0]


Sweet!  You may want to add on another bin and give her alittle more floor space,if you have room.


----------



## popplethehedgy

I will see how this goes for her..I had a giant Marchioro Tommy 102 cage that was so big, she barely used any of the space at all which is why I downsized to this Sterilite cage..we will see how it goes and I may add another bin like you suggested, and make it into a fun townhouse or something...


----------



## inthenews

I got a guinea pig cage of some sort at Petco. He is a climber and I went to the hardware store and got a couple feet of plastic for under office desks/chairs and lined the wire part of the cage as a temp. fix but it's been working out well so have left it.










My hedgehog came in a really small plastic tub with a wheel that I don't think any animal could run on.. along with cedar bedding :?. This website was extremely helpful before and after getting him (got him in August). I'm going to be excited when it gets warm out because I am not enjoying having him in my small bedroom but keeping the temp consistent is hard to do downstairs with a roommate that isn't cooperative.


----------



## ehanton

Here is Alfie's Critter Nation! I will be adding a loft soon


----------



## MoonBean

ehanton said:


> Here is Alfie's Critter Nation! I will be adding a loft soon


I think I really want a Ferret Nation cage for Juju. They look easy to clean and roomy. I'll be keeping an eye out for a sale.


----------



## ehanton

It is SO easy to get into, the doors open right up and I can scoop Alfie up easily without disturbing him. I would highly recommend one! This is actually a critter nation, I got it from CSN for $130


----------



## MoonBean

ehanton said:


> It is SO easy to get into, the doors open right up and I can scoop Alfie up easily without disturbing him. I would highly recommend one! This is actually a critter nation, I got it from CSN for $130


Wow, that's a good price! The Ferret Nations are $200 at least. I will be ordering this one on payday!


----------



## silvercat

The critter nation looks nice & spaceous. I'd throw some plastic siding (coroplast or plastic place mats) along the bottom though to deter climbing.


----------



## LarryT

silvercat said:


> The critter nation looks nice & spaceous. I'd throw some plastic siding (coroplast or plastic place mats) along the bottom though to deter climbing.


Good idea   that would be a very long fall if a hedgie climbed to the top and fell.


----------



## simmilein

HI from Good old Germany
now i show you how whe do the hedghog homes in germany 
sorry for my bad english i am out of sholl since 5 years  
ok here are my shots


----------



## simmilein

some more of my pictures


----------



## simmilein




----------



## simmilein

There is much space in my hedghoghomes they like to search there food in de wooden ground 
wood is the most used material in germany for the hedgie houses becauses the temperature is much better hold inside the terrarium and the hedghogs dont like to be watched and touched from below because in nature there natural enemies are falkons .
whe use mamny naturel materials like wood or stone or something like this 
greatings


----------



## labs5

For C&C cages, do you need to put cloroplast so that they don't climb up the side if you have top? and if i don't have a top instead of cloroplast could i use fleece up the side of the cage to stop the hedgie from climbing?


----------



## Lilysmommy

labs5 said:


> For C&C cages, do you need to put cloroplast so that they don't climb up the side if you have top? and if i don't have a top instead of cloroplast could i use fleece up the side of the cage to stop the hedgie from climbing?


Yes, even if you have a top on the cage, you'll want to put coroplast up the side to discourage climbing. Even if they can't escape, climbing can result in injury if they fall from the wall of the cage. And having a top is really for the best, both to keep anything else out of the cage and keep hedgie in. I'm not sure that fleece would work well enough to discourage climbing...And could possibly assist it if they're able to claw their way up it with nails.


----------



## Rosie

I absolutely love these homes, so many ideas! I got some work to do on my little ones cages.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I think I have a 3x2 cage and maybe a slightly bigger one. But either way should I attempt to build a CC cage? I don't really see how you open them up though. Like do you just pop em apart? And I see ones with tops and some without, which is recommended?
Would it be cheaper to just buy a bigger rabbit/guinea pig cage from petco or something?


----------



## labs5

Lilysmommy said:


> Yes, even if you have a top on the cage, you'll want to put coroplast up the side to discourage climbing. Even if they can't escape, climbing can result in injury if they fall from the wall of the cage. And having a top is really for the best, both to keep anything else out of the cage and keep hedgie in. I'm not sure that fleece would work well enough to discourage climbing...And could possibly assist it if they're able to claw their way up it with nails.


awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Lilysmommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I think I have a 3x2 cage and maybe a slightly bigger one. But either way should I attempt to build a CC cage? I don't really see how you open them up though. Like do you just pop em apart? And I see ones with tops and some without, which is recommended?
> Would it be cheaper to just buy a bigger rabbit/guinea pig cage from petco or something?


Your cage sizes sound pretty good to me, Lily's new cage is just a bit bigger than 3x2. I open my by leaving a section of three cubes across on the top loose except for one side. I use reuseable zip ties to hold it closed. I'm sure you could find other ways to clip it closed that would also be easy to open. Having a top is usually recommended, especially if you have an adventurous hedgie (harder for them to escape), or if you have other pets or small children (keeps them out of the cage). It would be much cheaper to build a C&C cage, with the size of cage you can make. With Lily's current cage, which is between 6 and 7 square feet, the cubes cost $15 a package, two packages, the coroplast was $20, and zipties were maybe $15. I have a huge cage now for only $65, when a cage that's around the same size, maybe a bit smaller, costs around $150, I think.


----------



## RedHeadPixie

My hedgies have finally moved into their C&C home. The liners took the longest time because the fabric shrunk more than expected in the wash and I ended up having to put bias tape on the edges to make it wide enough. But they look great and both hogs are really happy in the new set-up - even my girl, who is the world's huffiest beast. As I type, she's running on her wheel, in the middle of the day, which is an unprecedented event in our lives.

Before these cages, they were in tanks (I know, horrible) and used heating pads, so I kept the heating pads for this set-up as it is what they are used to. Also, we live in a generally cold climate (it was -1C today - heat wave!) so we keep our house warm compared to many places. 

Anyways, just thought I would share a photo of a double decker C&C cage for anyone else looking for a good way to house multiple hedgies. It was a lot of fiddly work and the initial investment is steeper than some set-ups, but the hedgies love it, it's a breeze to clean and it's pretty esthetically pleasing, compared to other options.

Cheers!
Pix


----------



## xspiked

I had a really simple sterilite bin setup, but it was just way too small in my opinion. So I hunted down things to make a C&C cage. I looked all over for the cubes, but Walmart, Canadian Tire, Rona etc all didn't carry them (or said they weren't manufactured anymore). Finally, but sheer luck (lord took pity on sad girl wandering a rainy city on transit) and I found some at Home Depot.

The base is still only cardboard (hey, still a C  ) but will be upgraded to coroplast once I can find a car (I don't think a girl carrying an 8 foot by 4 foot piece of plastic is welcome on the bus).

I originally intended to build a loft, but am currently using it to place my CHE.
I made this cute house for her. It's originally a tiny stool I think. I cut one of the sides bigger for an actual door. There are small holes at the base of the sides that act like windows.  She pokes her head out through them to see what's going on.


----------



## habs_chick

Bobo's new humble abode, complete with spiral staircase and loft


----------



## Kenzi

Making C&C cages is a lot of fun, but hedgie's safety should be priority:

RedHeadPixie, your cage really needs higher coroplast. Hedgie could climb and fall, 8 inches is minimum recommended height. main purpose is to prevent climbing.

habs_chick, your cage is very dangerous. With no coroplast walls, and no roof/lid, its a climbing/escaping/falling nightmare waiting to happen. Your igloos look super tiny, and the dryer vent on the top looks like it could hurt a hedgie with the way its sticking out.. maybe the pictures don't show it well, but I'd be afraid of the metal poking Bobo.


----------



## habs_chick

Kenzi said:


> habs_chick, your cage is very dangerous. With no coroplast walls, and no roof/lid, its a climbing/escaping/falling nightmare waiting to happen. Your igloos look super tiny, and the dryer vent on the top looks like it could hurt a hedgie with the way its sticking out.. maybe the pictures don't show it well, but I'd be afraid of the metal poking Bobo.


The edges of the tube aren't sharp at all and it isn't sticking out all that much (probably just the way the picture is taken). His igloos are the same size as what a lot of other people here are using and are ventilated so there isn't much of a problem with those (also probably the way the photo is taken). We do have a top for the loft I just didnt take a picture with it on. Also, He doesn't climb and the squares are spaced apart enough that I don't think he would even be able to. Thanks for the advice though, but i've made sure Bobo's cage is safe


----------



## MissC

habs_chick said:


> His igloos are the same size as what a lot of other people here are using and are ventilated so there isn't much of a problem with those


 :lol: That's awesome!! You win the prize for "Most Creative Use of a Stool Ever"!!!

Here's your trophy: :idea:


----------



## NoDivision

you may not *think* our hedgie would be able to climb that, but trust us, those squares are a perfect size for hedgehog climbing. You really need to put some kid of solid surface like coroplast or another kind of plastic at least 8 inches up the side. We're not trying to be mean, we are trying to give you really helpful advice. That cage isn't safe at the moment because there is too much of a climbing hazard. Please be open to what people here are telling you, we don't want your hedgie to have an accident!


----------



## silvercat

habs_chick said:


> Kenzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> habs_chick, your cage is very dangerous. With no coroplast walls, and no roof/lid, its a climbing/escaping/falling nightmare waiting to happen. Your igloos look super tiny, and the dryer vent on the top looks like it could hurt a hedgie with the way its sticking out.. maybe the pictures don't show it well, but I'd be afraid of the metal poking Bobo.
> 
> 
> 
> The edges of the tube aren't sharp at all and it isn't sticking out all that much (probably just the way the picture is taken). His igloos are the same size as what a lot of other people here are using and are ventilated so there isn't much of a problem with those (also probably the way the photo is taken). We do have a top for the loft I just didnt take a picture with it on. Also, He doesn't climb and the squares are spaced apart enough that I don't think he would even be able to. Thanks for the advice though, but i've made sure Bobo's cage is safe
Click to expand...




NoDivision said:


> you may not *think* our hedgie would be able to climb that, but trust us, those squares are a perfect size for hedgehog climbing. You really need to put some kid of solid surface like coroplast or another kind of plastic at least 8 inches up the side. We're not trying to be mean, we are trying to give you really helpful advice. That cage isn't safe at the moment because there is too much of a climbing hazard. Please be open to what people here are telling you, we don't want your hedgie to have an accident!


I agree. My Annabell doesn't climb. But that said, there have been two occassions since she came home last September late at night I caught her trying to either climb from her playpen or lift herself ontop of her hedgie hut. For the sake of a couple dollars (just pick up some clear plastic placemats from the dollar store), it's worth putting them up around the bottom of your cage, for that one off chance. IMO, always better to take the safety measure than to wake up to find your hedgie injured or worse because one night they decided to do something out of the ordinary


----------



## habs_chick

MissC said:


> habs_chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> His igloos are the same size as what a lot of other people here are using and are ventilated so there isn't much of a problem with those
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: That's awesome!! You win the prize for "Most Creative Use of a Stool Ever"!!!
> 
> Here's your trophy: :idea:
Click to expand...

???? >:|
what is that supposed to mean?

And I will add a wall of cardboard to be extra safe. Thanks guys. (although i know he still won't climb...lol)


----------



## Sarahg

habs_chick said:


> ???? >:|
> what is that supposed to mean?


I think MissC was actually referring to xspiked's post right above yours. They used a little stool to make a sleeping place instead of an igloo.


----------



## habs_chick

Sarahg said:


> habs_chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???? >:|
> what is that supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I think MissC was actually referring to xspiked's post right above yours. They used a little stool to make a sleeping place instead of an igloo.
Click to expand...

I must have gotten confused with the fact that she quoted what I said...hmm owell lol


----------



## leaveittoweaver




----------



## randi.bowman

Wow! Pictures really give me an idea!! 
THANKS!

** Question: just wondering where everyone gets the liners for the cage/what they use?
Thanks again <3


----------



## habs_chick

randi.bowman said:


> Wow! Pictures really give me an idea!!
> THANKS!
> 
> ** Question: just wondering where everyone gets the liners for the cage/what they use?
> Thanks again <3


I got my liners at fabricland. Any fabric store should have fleece, or a craft store where quilt supplies are sold


----------



## pooka dotted

So here is my Cage set up. I have the heater just above Fuzzies cage because with her old owner she attempted a hibernation. The thermometer is on Napoleons side of the cage though, so Napoleon likes cooler heat (Does that even male sense?) and Fuzzie likes it HAWT. I hot glued the holes in my silent spinner so it is now completely solid and still easy to clean. Napoleon likes Camo, and Fuzzie likes teal  They told me so... lol Their cages aren't closed because we never have any children over, no other pets, and it's in a secluded corner.  Fuzzie also loves that bottom to the pet carrier. She was a liner diver before i tried using that. and she hates toys...

Here it is:
Together








Fuzzies half








Napoleons half


----------



## caitlin18

I am building my own cage and all of your post have been very helpful. I really like this style but im not sure how the top should be to have the heater. Any ideas on what material i should use for the top or how to insert the heater. I am still awaiting my little hedgehog and I want everything to be perfect and safe before he/she arrives in two months.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

If you are wanting the heater out of site you could build the cage taller to hang the light and then put a front facing across the front so that it blocks the view. This way the view of the fixture is blocked but no material is actually anywhere near the bulb making it safer from possible fire hazards. Also with the front facing you wouldn't see if you put a hole on the back piece towards the top corner to let the cord run out. Small ceiling hooks would do a good job of holding the cord towards the ceiling too keeping it out of sight. 

A few things I would tweak if I was using the picture as a reference is when I put the doors on I would try figuring a way to keep the bottom portion blocked so that an agile hedgie couldn't decide to climb up the mesh. Once this happened though it would be taking away from the ventilation so you could put vents in or remove pieces from the side and cover them with mesh to help keep air flowing.

Just some ideas though, make sure to post pics if you do it


----------



## Vask

Are people using laminate flooring to line the wooden cages? Jeffrey is ready for an upgrade, thinking wood enclosure similar to previous post but with 1 caged side; removable top.


----------



## eshi

This is my basic set up... I want to improve it... any suggestions?

I cannot find any hedgie wheels here in the Philippines. =(



















http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/eshi_v/SUKI/P170311_0102.jpg


----------



## LarryT

eshi said:


> This is my basic set up... I want to improve it... any suggestions?
> 
> I cannot find any hedgie wheels here in the Philippines. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/eshi_v/SUKI/P170311_0102.jpg


Your setup is very small and having no wheel on top of it is not good. Can you make your own wheel? You could make one from a bucket or something of that nature. You could connect another bin and give your hog some more room.


----------



## eshi

yeah, compared to the set ups above, mine is way smaller.... =( i'll try to do something about and i'll posting another picture when i am done with the renovation. ^^


----------



## iinustii

Here is Hugo's cage 
[attachment=2:2rqdc4ds]case13.png[/attachment:2rqdc4ds]
(The wheel is missing because it's in the bathroom waiting to be cleaned)
[attachment=1:2rqdc4ds]cagev2.png[/attachment:2rqdc4ds]
[attachment=0:2rqdc4ds]fencev2.png[/attachment:2rqdc4ds]
For us this set-up has worked pretty perfectly.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

iinustii said:


> Here is Hugo's cage
> [attachment=2:mjx0ljoi]case13.png[/attachment:mjx0ljoi]
> (The wheel is missing because it's in the bathroom waiting to be cleaned)
> [attachment=1:mjx0ljoi]cagev2.png[/attachment:mjx0ljoi]
> [attachment=0:mjx0ljoi]fencev2.png[/attachment:mjx0ljoi]
> For us this set-up has worked pretty perfectly.


I think I've seen you on the hedgehog community on LJ, I remember seeing this set up. Looks great


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi's set-up!

It's pretty simple, but it's spacious and he has lots of place to hide and explore


----------



## toblerone

randi.bowman said:


> Wow! Pictures really give me an idea!!
> THANKS!
> 
> ** Question: just wondering where everyone gets the liners for the cage/what they use?
> Thanks again <3


Try Joann Fabrics! I went there this past week and they're having a 50% off sale on tons of fleeces....It really makes getting 8 different liners not so hard on the wallet!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Okay, so I've been promising pics of Lily's new cage for something like a month now...I finally got the new liners cut today and gave it a full cleaning and got some pics! It's about 3.5 feet by 2 feet, give or take a few inches. I have two CHEs for it, I know one is 150 watts, but I'm not sure about the other.

Full view with the door open
http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt13 ... C04127.jpg

Left side, featuring some of her toys, food/water bowls, and her beautiful blue bucket wheel from Larry! We both are quite in love with this wheel!
http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt13 ... C04128.jpg

Right side, featuring her pigloo, more toys, and her ceramic tile (which is more or less used solely to hold the fleece down. She doesn't seem to ever notice it.)
http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt13 ... C04130.jpg

Full view again, this time with the door closed.
http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt13 ... C04131.jpg

ETA: I give up, I'll post links. :roll: I couldn't get the smaller sized pics to show, so I just re-uploaded them so you can see the nice, big pics if you click the link.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

They're a little blury/dark. But tell me how it looks (The top doesn't have a top atm. But when I get her I will be putting a top on. Don't worry xD
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... iecage.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... ecage2.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... ecage3.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... ecage4.jpg


----------



## PintoPrincess2

I notice in a lot of pictures that shavings are not used and fleece/fabric is used instead. Is fabric a better alternative?


----------



## Lilysmommy

PintoPrincess2 said:


> I notice in a lot of pictures that shavings are not used and fleece/fabric is used instead. Is fabric a better alternative?


Yep, and most members here prefer and recommend it. Shavings can make allergies flare up, they're messy, they can cause mite infestations, and you have to keep buying new bags. Fleece/fabric liners can be washed and reused again and again, you can buy different colors and patterns to make the cage pretty, there's much less chance of allergies causing problems (particularly if you're careful to use a detergent with no dyes or scents), and there's no risk of mites.


----------



## susanaproenca

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> They're a little blury/dark. But tell me how it looks (The top doesn't have a top atm. But when I get her I will be putting a top on. Don't worry xD
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... iecage.jpg
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... ecage2.jpg
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... ecage3.jpg
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... ecage4.jpg


The ramp looks way too steep, I don't know if it's the picture only but it almost looks vertical which isn't good. You want an angle of 35 degrees I think.


----------



## NoDivision

Yeah, I was thinking that tube would be way too hard to climb for a poor hedgie, and since the wheel is in the top level it definitely needs to be more accessible.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I think it's just the pic but I'll take a look at it and work it out. Rest is okay?


----------



## JackOnTheMap

Project Speck.

We're getting our first hedgehog in a couple of weeks and I decided to do some work on a nice home before he/she gets here.

We went with a C&C setup with a loft.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5598735199

I had originally planned on making an L shaped tube with a bend so I bought 4" PVC pipe and fittings. It was going to slope to the corner and then head up to the front of the loft and in but I thought of a better idea and decided to go with a straight tube from the lower level right up and through the bottom of the loft.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5598734431

I cut the hole in the bottom of the mesh and dremel'd the pointy edges off. Then I stuck the pipe through and marked it where it needed to be cut.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

I cut it with a jigsaw and used a Dremel to smooth out the edges and make a few adjustments.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

Since I thought it might help a bit, I put a strip of grip-tape right up the pathway so the little one would have an easier time.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

I then took the coroplast and put it over the pipe opening so I could trace a line where the bottom of the loft had to be cut for the opening.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

Here it is in place. I made a slight gap in between the coroplast and the pipe so that I can stuff the fleece in for the bottom of the cage.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

Today I put thick zip ties around the pipe so it doesn't fall or move out of place.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

Still have a few things to work on but that's it so far. Got a lot of inspiration from reading the thread here. Hope you enjoy.
I'll post more when I get the lining, wheel, heating, etc; in place.


----------



## itbrti

JackOnTheMap said:


> Project Speck.
> 
> We're getting our first hedgehog in a couple of weeks and I decided to do some work on a nice home before he/she gets here.
> 
> <snip>


Looking good! I know that hedgie will be have fun in that cage!


----------



## JackOnTheMap

Quick question about heating. 

Since I have a 3x2 C&C cage, do you think I'll need two ceramic heaters? I have just one currently and am a little concerned that the one wont heat up the whole cage enough (maybe cold spots).
I'm not so concerned since it'll be Summer soon but when it gets cold here in New England, I'm worried.


----------



## Lilysmommy

JackOnTheMap said:


> Quick question about heating.
> 
> Since I have a 3x2 C&C cage, do you think I'll need two ceramic heaters? I have just one currently and am a little concerned that the one wont heat up the whole cage enough (maybe cold spots).
> I'm not so concerned since it'll be Summer soon but when it gets cold here in New England, I'm worried.


My cage is around that size and I have two heaters for it. I've still been having trouble keeping the temperature steady even with both lamps. If you don't have your hedgehog yet, you could get one lamp, get it set up and see how well it keeps the cage warm, and get a second one if you need to.


----------



## JackOnTheMap

Thanks.

Also, I've seen in a few setups that some have their heaters resting right on top of their cages.

Don't the ceramic heaters get too hot and melt the plastic covering the cage grid? Just from having it plugged in for a few minutes, it seems to get pretty hot.


----------



## NoDivision

Nope, no melting  (if it melted the plastic, do you think you'd see so many pictures of us using them that way? lol)


----------



## Nikorusama

I am from the UK so barred cages aren't needed as the climate is different over here. This is my set up for the hedgie I am getting next week. The wheel wont be in there there until she is 12 weeks but thought I'd put it in the viv for the sake of the picture.

The fabric thing at the end is a hedgehog shaped soft house and it has a little removable blanket. There is also a fabric tunnel, a soft ball with a flower on it that makes a crinkling sound, two heart ramekin dishes for food and water and a plastic dish for the treat meals. I also got a small kong and a catit dispenser ball although I think i'll put that in her playpen because it has a hole I think it needs supervision.










Doors closed. They have been made for me with fly mesh for the ventilation.


----------



## LarryT

Nikorusama said:


> I am from the UK so barred cages aren't needed as the climate is different over here. This is my set up for the hedgie I am getting next week. The wheel wont be in there there until she is 12 weeks but thought I'd put it in the viv for the sake of the picture.
> 
> The fabric thing at the end is a hedgehog shaped soft house and it has a little removable blanket. There is also a fabric tunnel, a soft ball with a flower on it that makes a crinkling sound, two heart ramekin dishes for food and water and a plastic dish for the treat meals. I also got a small kong and a catit dispenser ball although I think i'll put that in her playpen because it has a hole I think it needs supervision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doors closed. They have been made for me with fly mesh for the ventilation.


Love it!  Esp. love how you did the black litter pan!  It is perfectly fine to give her the wheel now,no need to wait till 12 weeks old.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Nikorusama said:


> I am from the UK so barred cages aren't needed as the climate is different over here. This is my set up for the hedgie I am getting next week. The wheel wont be in there there until she is 12 weeks but thought I'd put it in the viv for the sake of the picture.
> 
> The fabric thing at the end is a hedgehog shaped soft house and it has a little removable blanket. There is also a fabric tunnel, a soft ball with a flower on it that makes a crinkling sound, two heart ramekin dishes for food and water and a plastic dish for the treat meals. I also got a small kong and a catit dispenser ball although I think i'll put that in her playpen because it has a hole I think it needs supervision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doors closed. They have been made for me with fly mesh for the ventilation.


I love it! Looks great


----------



## MissC

Snarf's new set up (sorry about the quality or lack thereof):



















Some details...
- the black half is coroplast to hold the base of the wheel in place and on a better angle
- Snarf's litterpan is built in to the cocplast, as well...a sunken litterpan, if you will :lol: 
- there are several large rocks which have fake aquarium plants behind/under them - that's wehre his crickets are hidden

One day, when I get my awesome new (new to me) Canon SLR going, I will take real pics.


----------



## MissC

Two close ups of Snarf's home:


----------



## lpercz

MissC said:


> Two close ups of Snarf's home:


very cute!


----------



## JackOnTheMap

Project Speck near completion. Continued from: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&start=510#p90761

Have the fleece lining all in now, Carolina Strom Wheel, food and water. My wife is sewing our own "toasty tent".

I decided that I wanted a lid for the cage so I took a few grid squares and used zip ties to secure them to just the edges of the top:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5625820295

So that they act as hinges and it can be opened and closed as we need to:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5625821387

Now we can close it up with a bit of ribbon wrapped around the middle four corners:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5625822365

We're picking our new addition up tomorrow!! My girls can not wait.


----------



## Quinn

Here is our setup for our hedgehog Quinn. Hoping to add a 4th bin soon!


----------



## Quinn

If you want to see his house here is the youtube link:


----------



## NoDivision

So it took more effort than I expected and about a zillion zipties - but my new cage is finally done!

I ended up buying a large cat playpen, and it is pretty much perfect. The dimensions are 2 feet x 3feet, so it's a little bit smaller in floor space than the C&C cage, but other than that I feel like it's pretty awesome! The playpen itself is foldable and a bit tricky for one person to get together - plus it is not really stable by itself, since it is not supposed to be a permanent fixture. So I knew I'd have to use zipties. I used a lot of them.... a looottttt. But that allowed me to make it really stable and secure, so it's not going anywhere. Well, it will go places, actually, since it's on wheels!

At the moment I just have the top half outfitted. The playpen came with 3 wire shelves which I put all at the same level for the floor support and then used a piece of coroplast for the solid surface. It's nice because I can tuck the fleece in, which hopefully will stop my little liner diver >.> He can have the "top bunk" for now until I get my new little guy next week, then I'll switch them around and set the bottom up for Sherlock. At some point I may consider lofts, since there is plenty of vertical clearance.

Enough blabbing - pictures! This is just the top half - the bottom is the same size and has a solid rubber floor.










And with doors open - LOVE the easy access!


----------



## cylaura

Finally finished Liam's new home this weekend! I'm really excited about it! It's just a basic 2x3 C&C cage, although I did add a little "divider" along the middle so he has a separate "room" for his igloo. When I put him in for the first time on Saturday, he just wandered around in a daze for a few minutes like "wooooaaahhhh... what IS this place?", it was pretty cute. Anyway, here are the pictures, I hope you like them!









Overhead view with the top open









Side 1 - wheel and play area, with the master of the house









Side 2 - house and food area









Liam with his pillow that sits on top of his cage. It was custom made by a friend of mine (who has a shop on etsy) if anyone is interested. Sorry it's a little blurry - he was being so squirmy!

Suggestions are welcome; I'm still trying to figure out how I want everything configured. I'm definitely going to experiment with weights to try and cut back on the liner diving. I am going to order another CHE unit for the other side of the cage as well.

Overall, this was such a fun project, and I know Liam is happier too. Thank goodness for this thread - I got (and am still getting) so many great ideas from it!


----------



## cylaura

NoDivision said:


> So it took more effort than I expected and about a zillion zipties - but my new cage is finally done!
> 
> I ended up buying a large cat playpen, and it is pretty much perfect. The dimensions are 2 feet x 3feet, so it's a little bit smaller in floor space than the C&C cage, but other than that I feel like it's pretty awesome! The playpen itself is foldable and a bit tricky for one person to get together - plus it is not really stable by itself, since it is not supposed to be a permanent fixture. So I knew I'd have to use zipties. I used a lot of them.... a looottttt. But that allowed me to make it really stable and secure, so it's not going anywhere. Well, it will go places, actually, since it's on wheels!
> 
> At the moment I just have the top half outfitted. The playpen came with 3 wire shelves which I put all at the same level for the floor support and then used a piece of coroplast for the solid surface. It's nice because I can tuck the fleece in, which hopefully will stop my little liner diver >.> He can have the "top bunk" for now until I get my new little guy next week, then I'll switch them around and set the bottom up for Sherlock. At some point I may consider lofts, since there is plenty of vertical clearance.
> 
> Enough blabbing - pictures! This is just the top half - the bottom is the same size and has a solid rubber floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with doors open - LOVE the easy access!


Your cage looks great, Nodivision! I'm sure Sherlock (and little probable Watson) will love it! Your fleece is cute - are those pirate ships? Maybe in the future I will get another layer of coroplast and wrap my liners around it, that sounds like a great idea!

Also: zipties. I had no idea it was possible to use so many! When I was done my carpet was littered with little plastic strips from all the ones I cut! :lol:


----------



## NoDivision

I still have all the little ends in a pile - I could count them to see how many I used, but I don't want to XD

And yes, those are pirate ships! Sherlock actually has 2 different pirate fleece patterns and a fleece and flannel pirate blanket XD

I guess I probably need to buy some new fleece now for the new little boy - I'd let them share, except Sherlock's fleece is all.. well.. marked >.>

Your cage looks GREAT too! I love the idea of the little divider - gives him more corners to snuffle in


----------



## Midevalmiss

NoDivision said:


> I still have all the little ends in a pile - I could count them to see how many I used, but I don't want to XD
> 
> And yes, those are pirate ships! Sherlock actually has 2 different pirate fleece patterns and a fleece and flannel pirate blanket XD
> 
> I guess I probably need to buy some new fleece now for the new little boy - I'd let them share, except Sherlock's fleece is all.. well.. marked >.>
> 
> Your cage looks GREAT too! I love the idea of the little divider - gives him more corners to snuffle in


lol some times it is just better to not know how many it took. but the cage looks great!! and I am sure that your new little one will love it


----------



## kala83

*Re: Cage Examples*



padawanslacker said:


> Mine looks so dull compared to yours! Still, the hedgie seems to like it well enough . . . this is a Super Pets My First Home extra-large.
> 
> (The pictures are thumbnails--they will enlarge if you click them.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gray band along the bottom is window screen material, folded so that no sharp parts are exposed and closely wired to the inside of the cage. I added that at the suggestion of the breeder, who was worried that a baby hedgehog could get its head stuck between the horizontal bars, or try to climb them and fall.
> 
> a
> 
> The only other interesting thing about my setup is something you can't really see--I replaced the overhead lights in that room with full-spectrum bulbs intended for reptiles. They use up 26 watts apiece, as opposed to the 60 that the original bulbs used, and in theory they will eliminate any temptation for Spirit to go into hibernation from the dimness in her little corner.
> 
> Actually, I think she hates the lights. _I_ love them, however. The low autumn light must have been getting to me already, because I could stand around in the fake sunlight all day.


ctually I am really glad someone else had some examples of these types of cages since I was considering using one for my little one once he or she came home.


----------



## BenjaminButton

thanks for the tip i will look into that! and ya it is a bit wobbly, its on a stand and it just doesnt seem very secure, like i am sure he could run on and be fine but he might be picky :S


----------



## Katelinn1208

Right now I have Alpine in a 116 qt about 2x3 ft storage bin but it seems to be a bit crowded with his tunnel, wheel, t-shirt etc. SO I am hoping to move him into the hedgie home of his dreams sooner than later. I'm thinking I'll be making him a 2x3 c&c cage. KEY word making. :lol: I found the wire cubes at bed bath and beyond but where can you find the coroplast bottoms by themselves?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Holly got her Ferret Nation! This is her third cage since we got her. First was what my breeder uses, a storage bin, but it was too small. Next we got her a Guinea Habit Plus. That one was a good size but it was really hard to clean. So I looked around the forum and everyone who had a Ferret Nation really liked it. So here it is! Holly's new cage! By the way, Holly loves her tube to the loft. 

Here it is from the side.

[attachment=1:3lfvgdbn]resize h cage.jpg[/attachment:3lfvgdbn]

And here it is from the top

[attachment=0:3lfvgdbn]resize2 h cage.jpg[/attachment:3lfvgdbn]


----------



## shetlandlover

My Theo's new set up.

















His Storm wheel has just cleared customs so should be here this week!!


----------



## caitlin18

How are you heating your cage? My cage is very similar and I am still having trouble finding the best heating.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

*Pfeffer's New Cage!*

Pfeffer finally got a new giant cage! She spent the whole first night running in circles checking everything out and going up and down her ramp about 40 times. She likes to sit in her log on the second story and watch me suspiciously while I'm in the living room.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love the stump house, that's a very good idea and inspiring  I also love how your cage has such a neat and put together look to it, very beautiful. The only thing I seen that may be a safety issue is the ramp isn't enclosed and not sure if there is a top for it or if it was just removed to get a good pic of everything. 

You did a really great job on it and besides those little things I think its wonderful!


----------



## Pfeffernuss

I ordered my ramp with 6 inch sides, and the walls are about 9 inches. Its all pretty new which is why it looks so neat and put together, that and I underestimated how giant it would be! She's not one for toys or mess, (I still can't get her to play with any toys besides tubes or places to snuggle). Pfeffer was a major runt of the litter and 2/3 the size of a regular hedgehog and couldn't get over 6 inches of plastic if she tried. That and she has to waddle very carefully down the ramp slope due to her acrobat dexterity *cough*.

If anybody thinks she can get up 6 inch sides for the ramp I have plenty of coroplast to make a top.


----------



## shetlandlover

caitlin18 said:


> How are you heating your cage? My cage is very similar and I am still having trouble finding the best heating.


Central heating and on a hot day I use a microwave heat mat.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I love that first picture of her in her log! :lol:
She looks so suspicious 

Also, where did you get the log? I'd love to get my Kashi that :3


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Yeah hehe she's always suspicious when I'm in HER living room. She sat there for about an hour slowly falling asleep watching me like she does until I go to bed so she can wheel. I got the log houses from Ferret Depot but they are made by Ware Manufacturing and have a fleece bottom perfect for hedgies. They were about 5 bucks. She has the medium though if you have a plump hog you may want the large, Pfeffers really tiny. She seems to like ferret stuff with fleece bottoms, like her logs and her ferret igloo and her ferret tunnel. She also has one of those ferret pink elephants that she likes to curl up in and take a nap. Her fleece igloo is her favorite thing in the world, I couldn't get her to go into one of the plastic ones for anything, must not be private enough.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I love that first picture of her in her log! :lol:
> She looks so suspicious
> 
> Also, where did you get the log? I'd love to get my Kashi that :3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Pfeffernuss said:


> Yeah hehe she's always suspicious when I'm in HER living room. She sat there for about an hour slowly falling asleep watching me like she does until I go to bed so she can wheel. I got the log houses from Ferret Depot but they are made by Ware Manufacturing and have a fleece bottom perfect for hedgies. They were about 5 bucks. She has the medium though if you have a plump hog you may want the large, Pfeffers really tiny. She seems to like ferret stuff with fleece bottoms, like her logs and her ferret igloo and her ferret tunnel. She also has one of those ferret pink elephants that she likes to curl up in and take a nap. Her fleece igloo is her favorite thing in the world, I couldn't get her to go into one of the plastic ones for anything, must not be private enough.


MUST.FIND.IN.CANADA.

Kash is a tiny hedgie too ^_^

Now I will be on a hunt to find these logssss


----------



## panda

Pfeffernuss said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that first picture of her in her log! :lol:
> She looks so suspicious
> 
> Also, where did you get the log? I'd love to get my Kashi that :3
Click to expand...

i saw this log at petsmart today! i thought about getting it for Norma but it seemed kinda stiff and an wasnt sure she would like it, guess i was wrong! that Hedgie looks like they really love it!


----------



## shetlandlover

Finally got Theo's cage fully set up.


----------



## panda

@*simmilein* ROPE LIGHTS ARE VERY DANGEROUS!!!!  my aunt's house burned down because of them! they are pretty but i would remove them immediately! 
i hope simmilein sees this warning!! 

i have posted my setups here: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11625

there are also pictures showing the warm for winter/cool for summer hide my dad made.

just thought i would share the link here also since none of the posts here seem to have a setup like mine.


----------



## olligrl

i've noticed that some of the first cages don't seem to have litter down. do you just wash the padding in the cage when it gets dirty?

those are some pretty good set ups!

I'd have to have an enclosed one since my cat is still in her "curious" phase :/


----------



## olligrl

also, are they an animal the needs a heat lamp?


----------



## panda

liners get washed when dirty of course.. and there is a topic on this site about heating that will help you decide what you may or may not need.


----------



## olligrl

thank you!


----------



## PJM

We just finished putting together our new Ferret Nation for the girls Zoey & Pepper. Cholla stays in his bachelor pad. :lol: 
I noticed that I forgot to put some cloroplast on the 2nd floor walls, but I will be doing that soon.


----------



## bj1998

Scott said:


>


 how did you do the tube slide thing?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I don't think they come on anymore. They used ties, you can use zip ties also, to anchor a vent tube to the cubes and then duct taped the opening to keep the hedgehog from getting cut. I have looked at similar tubing but didn't end up liking it once I was holding it in person. You can find it at the hardware store and then you can get a feel if you want to use it.


----------



## sayhedgehog

Scott said:


>


I love the swirly tube idea! So cool!


----------



## bj1998

oh.....she is my first hedgie so i might use that idea when we upgrade her cage


----------



## Lilysmommy

Just keep in mind that many hedgies won't use a second level, and that a tube like that, while it does look cool, could be hard to clean if she poops/pees in it.


----------



## Guest

Indeed in my C & C Cages my hedgehogs have a second floor loft where their igloo is and they both use it I use a ramp with a similar dryer vent tube for safety, they will use it and thankfully never as a bath room. The problem is they like to stay in there probably cause its slightly cooler and fall asleep and slowly slide down the tube XD its funny how silly my hedgies are


----------



## bj1998

i would make mine go slanted instead of spiraling


----------



## Guest

bj1998 said:


> i would make mine go slanted instead of spiraling


Just keep in mind that like was mentioned you may end up making it and they never use it be prepared for that I say this because you seem to have limited funds and you may spend money of the second floor loft and ramp and tube for nothing.


----------



## bj1998

lol yes i dont want to spend too much but that doesnt mean im limited!


----------



## TeddysMommy

jdlover90 said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
Click to expand...

When I was first getting a hedgehog I was going to make this cage but im not sure how secure this would be and it looks like a hard set up to clean... Should I make it? Im looking into making a second floor for his 2x3 C&C cage. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## bj1998

TeddysMommy said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was first getting a hedgehog I was going to make this cage but im not sure how secure this would be and it looks like a hard set up to clean... Should I make it? Im looking into making a second floor for his 2x3 C&C cage. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

LOl I'm going to make a c&c cage too


----------



## Guest

TeddysMommy said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was first getting a hedgehog I was going to make this cage but im not sure how secure this would be and it looks like a hard set up to clean... Should I make it? Im looking into making a second floor for his 2x3 C&C cage. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I have a 2x3 with a 1x2 loft and its stable and secure although I used a dryer tube down my ramp (even if they aren't climbers I take no chances) so they cannot fall.

They are very easy for me to maintain and clean.


----------



## hanhan27

TeddysMommy, a cage set up like that needs a lid... which may make it harder to clean, depending on how you attach it. The 2nd level of the cage that hangs over the middle of the 1st level looks awfully flimsy :? I would find some way to support that from the bottom.

Also, the ramp should have a bent cube going over the top of it so the hedgie couldn't climb the side of the ramp and fall off.

I'm looking at the picture and wondering how you'd use a CHE if you needed to? The back of the 1st level wouldn't have any heat getting to it due to the 2nd level being in the way...

Just my opinions :lol:


----------



## bj1998

Shelbys Mom said:


> vkanev1,
> What are your ramps made of?
> It's a nice looking setup.


Hey Shelby is my name!


----------



## beautsbelle

I am going to start gathering pieces to make a C&C cage, and I saw a few threads that said not to use the cubes that Kmart sells as they are the wrong size? Does it still matter if I am going to be putting up colorplast sides? I see they do have 9 squares to them, so now I am confused, as I saw someone post they need to have 9 squares on each row. I have a 2 year old hedgie, so she is full grown. 

Thanks for clearing that up (in advance!)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi's current set-up.

I give him the choice of his igloo, his cuddle sack, or his terracotta pot to sleep in.










And just because you can see his cuteness using the igloo 









He has a jingling cat ball to play with, as well as his CSW and his food/water bowl. I also have another CHE lamp that I have not yet set up, because I need to buy an adapter so that I can plug them both into the thermostat I purchased


----------



## panda

shae it looks great! I love it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Looks so neat and tidy, very close to my FN set up only difference is I have my wheel mounted on the right side wall. I love yours and PJM's set up.


----------



## TeddysMommy

beautsbelle said:


> I am going to start gathering pieces to make a C&C cage, and I saw a few threads that said not to use the cubes that Kmart sells as they are the wrong size? Does it still matter if I am going to be putting up colorplast sides? I see they do have 9 squares to them, so now I am confused, as I saw someone post they need to have 9 squares on each row. I have a 2 year old hedgie, so she is full grown.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up (in advance!)


 I bought my cubes at bed bath and beyond because they are 9x9 cubes instead of Kmart's 5x5.

At bath and body works it is 20 cubes per pack instead of walmarts 16 (walmart also carries them online) so the 20 is a better deal!

Heres the link and just write down the name of the product and ask for one in the store 

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product ... U=16719773

Oh and I forgot to add that they have 2 shelf dividers which makes for a good loft :mrgreen:


----------



## beautsbelle

Hi there, 

Teddy's Mom suggested Bed Bath and Beyond, and that is where we went for the cubes. Thanks for telling me where to go. 

I am working on my cage, and I've been looking at pictures here, and I see some C & C cages that do not have coroplast on the sides. This is not a good idea, right? It should have sides? How tall should the sides be? I am working on them now. 6 inches or 8 inches? 

Thanks much, 
Can't wait to post some pictures!


----------



## CanadienHedgie

A minimum of 8 inches. You must have coroplast, on the inside of the cage, and you must have a lid.


----------



## TeddysMommy

beautsbelle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Teddy's Mom suggested Bed Bath and Beyond, and that is where we went for the cubes. Thanks for telling me where to go.
> 
> I am working on my cage, and I've been looking at pictures here, and I see some C & C cages that do not have coroplast on the sides. This is not a good idea, right? It should have sides? How tall should the sides be? I am working on them now. 6 inches or 8 inches?
> 
> Thanks much,
> Can't wait to post some pictures!


Glad I could help  Post Pictures when done please  Hahaha that actually reminds me on my first night with Teddy Bear I didnt have coroplast sidings and I remember I was awake to monitor him anyways because of that stupid Silent Spinners awful racket  (I returned next morning and got a csbw) and he stuck his then tiny tiny face out of the cubes when he slept, It was so cute but I knew it wasnt safe so i then got coroplast sidings :lol:


----------



## beautsbelle

Will try to post some pictures tomorrow, if I can figure out how to do it that is! I hope to have her cage done by tomorrow. Can't wait to get her new wheel. She is in one that is not recommended I see, but it's all she has for now, and I can't imagine how she would be with no cage.


----------



## TeddysMommy

beautsbelle said:


> Will try to post some pictures tomorrow, if I can figure out how to do it that is! I hope to have her cage done by tomorrow. Can't wait to get her new wheel. She is in one that is not recommended I see, but it's all she has for now, and I can't imagine how she would be with no cage.


Okay  If you want to post pictures I can help, just upload them to photobucket and copy the img code and paste it here


----------



## beautsbelle

Hey there,

Just thought I'd get this up to show you our new cage set up. It is not finished. We still need to get the ramp up so she can get to her new loft, but she is loving her new cage so far. Still debating if I will try to cover the coroplast sides with fleece, but for now I am so happy to have her out of her old metal corn cob home and into something a bit more comfy.

I've ordered a CSW and it should be shipping on Monday. Not sure if we want to try to put her old wheel in. It would take some maneuvering to make it work. Hope she will be ok without it for a few days. Can you let me know what you think? Oh, she's never had an igloo before, she's always slept under her wheel. Nice change. I have some nice strips of fleece in there. Her cage is a nice 77 degrees at this point. We have not done the lighting or the heat. Will do that tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## TeddysMommy

beautsbelle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just thought I'd get this up to show you our new cage set up. It is not finished. We still need to get the ramp up so she can get to her new loft, but she is loving her new cage so far. Still debating if I will try to cover the coroplast sides with fleece, but for now I am so happy to have her out of her old metal corn cob home and into something a bit more comfy.
> 
> I've ordered a CSW and it should be shipping on Monday. Not sure if we want to try to put her old wheel in. It would take some maneuvering to make it work. Hope she will be ok without it for a few days. Can you let me know what you think? Oh, she's never had an igloo before, she's always slept under her wheel. Nice change. I have some nice strips of fleece in there. Her cage is a nice 77 degrees at this point. We have not done the lighting or the heat. Will do that tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


Too Cute! She will be fine without her wheel for a few days, as long as she gets plenty of play/exercise time. If you want to fleece the coroplast you could use those sandwich clip-y things.


----------



## beautsbelle

Maybe Rox is bigger than the average hedgie, cuz we had a small problem with the set up. She can climb the coroplast like a champ. Next thing I knew she was peeking out over the top! She had to go into her old cage last night for safety reasons.... and her wheel was there anyhow, so she did not mind. I had no idea she could climb like that!!!! 

So, hubby is at Menards getting some things for the lid. I guess we need a good one to keep her in. 

Can they get through those squares on the cage?? I'm scared. HELP!

Belle


----------



## TeddysMommy

beautsbelle said:


> Maybe Rox is bigger than the average hedgie, cuz we had a small problem with the set up. She can climb the coroplast like a champ. Next thing I knew she was peeking out over the top! She had to go into her old cage last night for safety reasons.... and her wheel was there anyhow, so she did not mind. I had no idea she could climb like that!!!!
> 
> So, hubby is at Menards getting some things for the lid. I guess we need a good one to keep her in.
> 
> Can they get through those squares on the cage?? I'm scared. HELP!
> 
> Belle


they cant get through the 8x8 grid squares, their faces can fit but not their bodies, I have a pretty small hedgehog that i consider my baby he looks like a little baby bcuz hes so small. and he still cant fit.


----------



## Guest

Hedgehogs have a natural curiosity and climbing sometimes falls into that my Celeste is like that and fully stretched a hedgehog is nearly a foot in length. How high are the coroplast walls? 10 inches? It might end up you'll need to raise it to 12 or 14 inches just to be safe. As for the squares they can pokes their head through but on the smaller square styles they cannot get through to my knowledge.

That is scary I know, but I am certain if you raise the coroplast high up higher so their little front feet can't grip anything they will be fine.

Also make sure there is nothing close enough to the wall that she could utilize as a stepping stool to escape. Their curiosity will always get them into strange situations 

On a side note I want to say what a wonderful job your doing for your hedgehog Roxie is truly a lucky hog to be loved so much by the both of you


----------



## MissC

I hate to complicate things...but...  ...it's not just escaping that's an issue, so a lid may not be enough. If she can scale the walls, she could get up high and fall and injure herself.

As TW said, you may have to go with much higher walls than 'normal'. Sorry. :?


----------



## hanhan27

MissC said:


> I hate to complicate things...but...  ...it's not just escaping that's an issue, so a lid may not be enough. If she can scale the walls, she could get up high and fall and injure herself.
> 
> As TW said, you may have to go with much higher walls than 'normal'. Sorry. :?


I agree with TW and MissC. My hedgie has no interest in escaping her cage from what I can tell, but she loves to climb me. Rather than have accidents occur with the standard 8" of coroplast, I went with 11.5" of coroplast. You could always buy more coroplast, cut strips that are the same size as the remaining cube showing over the top of the coroplast already in place, and just put more strip around the cage (above the coroplast you already have) and secure with zip ties. IDK if that makes any sense to you, lol.

Basically - if you have, say, 6 inches of bare cubing (above the coroplast), you could cut more coroplast to fit the length of each side, and just make it 6 inches from top to bottom of the strips you cut. If that doesn't make sense, I'm sorry, I haven't slept yet :lol:

But otherwise, that cage looks wonderful


----------



## beautsbelle

hanhan27 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to complicate things...but...  ...it's not just escaping that's an issue, so a lid may not be enough. If she can scale the walls, she could get up high and fall and injure herself.
> 
> As TW said, you may have to go with much higher walls than 'normal'. Sorry. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with TW and MissC. My hedgie has no interest in escaping her cage from what I can tell, but she loves to climb me. Rather than have accidents occur with the standard 8" of coroplast, I went with 11.5" of coroplast. You could always buy more coroplast, cut strips that are the same size as the remaining cube showing over the top of the coroplast already in place, and just put more strip around the cage (above the coroplast you already have) and secure with zip ties. IDK if that makes any sense to you, lol.
> 
> Basically - if you have, say, 6 inches of bare cubing (above the coroplast), you could cut more coroplast to fit the length of each side, and just make it 6 inches from top to bottom of the strips you cut. If that doesn't make sense, I'm sorry, I haven't slept yet :lol:
> 
> But otherwise, that cage looks wonderful
Click to expand...

Thank you all, I welcome the critiques! We are going to work on raising the coroplast tomorrow. I have to go and get more. She just cracks me up. Today she did it again, only we have lids on it now. I am not kidding, we have used 2 bags of 100 zip ties, and just about finished a 3rd bag. Now, many were cut and a new one re attached for one reason or another, but it was just funny that we've used SO many to get everything just right. Now we have the ramp up, so we are watching closely to see if she ventures up it. Time will tell.

Question: if I have sides that are about 11 inches tall, isn't it just about like having her in a fish tank? I feel bad that she can't see out, and I was thinking about a Lexan or plexiglass, but my husband worried about ventilation. Is this a valid concern?


----------



## TeddysMommy

beautsbelle said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to complicate things...but...  ...it's not just escaping that's an issue, so a lid may not be enough. If she can scale the walls, she could get up high and fall and injure herself.
> 
> As TW said, you may have to go with much higher walls than 'normal'. Sorry. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with TW and MissC. My hedgie has no interest in escaping her cage from what I can tell, but she loves to climb me. Rather than have accidents occur with the standard 8" of coroplast, I went with 11.5" of coroplast. You could always buy more coroplast, cut strips that are the same size as the remaining cube showing over the top of the coroplast already in place, and just put more strip around the cage (above the coroplast you already have) and secure with zip ties. IDK if that makes any sense to you, lol.
> 
> Basically - if you have, say, 6 inches of bare cubing (above the coroplast), you could cut more coroplast to fit the length of each side, and just make it 6 inches from top to bottom of the strips you cut. If that doesn't make sense, I'm sorry, I haven't slept yet :lol:
> 
> But otherwise, that cage looks wonderful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you all, I welcome the critiques! We are going to work on raising the coroplast tomorrow. I have to go and get more. She just cracks me up. Today she did it again, only we have lids on it now. I am not kidding, we have used 2 bags of 100 zip ties, and just about finished a 3rd bag. Now, many were cut and a new one re attached for one reason or another, but it was just funny that we've used SO many to get everything just right. Now we have the ramp up, so we are watching closely to see if she ventures up it. Time will tell.
> 
> Question: if I have sides that are about 11 inches tall, isn't it just about like having her in a fish tank? I feel bad that she can't see out, and I was thinking about a Lexan or plexiglass, but my husband worried about ventilation. Is this a valid concern?
Click to expand...

The plexiglass is fine for siding  Iv'e seen many other members using it in place of coroplast, I personally like it better than coroplast and would want to do it myself if I already didn't go coroplast crazy with my cage...:lol: I think that as long as the lid isn't plexiglassed he still gets ventilation, also the cubes are 14.5 inches tall an if you do a 11 inch siding there will still be air


----------



## Ava99

Correct me if I'm wrong (I may not be seeing a huge flaw here....) but wouldn't it be better to have the chloroplast (or plexiglass, whichever) go from the top, down rather than the bottom of the cage to the top? (i.e. if the cubes are 14.5" and you have an 8" piece of chloroplast, there would be a 6.5" space from the bottom of the cage to the start of the chloroplast, which then continues to the "ceiling")
You wouldn't have to worry about them climbing, because there's nowhere to climb to if they can reach higher than the highest bar, the ventilation would be better because it's down on their level rather than a foot above their head so you wouldn't have the C&C aquarium that beautsbelle was talking about. If they can't get any more than their head through the bars anyway, there's no worry of them getting out. The only concern that my very asleep (too dang early for me- yes its 11 am my time, but that doesn't matter!) mind can come up with is that any "dirt" (food crumbs, poo, etc.) they create can fall outside of the cage, which could be solved with a towel around/under the cage.


----------



## beautsbelle

Ava99 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (I may not be seeing a huge flaw here....) but wouldn't it be better to have the chloroplast (or plexiglass, whichever) go from the top, down rather than the bottom of the cage to the top? (i.e. if the cubes are 14.5" and you have an 8" piece of chloroplast, there would be a 6.5" space from the bottom of the cage to the start of the chloroplast, which then continues to the "ceiling")
> You wouldn't have to worry about them climbing, because there's nowhere to climb to if they can reach higher than the highest bar, the ventilation would be better because it's down on their level rather than a foot above their head so you wouldn't have the C&C aquarium that beautsbelle was talking about. If they can't get any more than their head through the bars anyway, there's no worry of them getting out. The only concern that my very asleep (too dang early for me- yes its 11 am my time, but that doesn't matter!) mind can come up with is that any "dirt" (food crumbs, poo, etc.) they create can fall outside of the cage, which could be solved with a towel around/under the cage.


We are working on changing a few things around ..... again. Thinking about the top instead of for attaching the coroplast. Will let ya know what happens and will post picts. On a plus note, Rox used her dryer vent and went up to her loft for the first time this morning, and I MISSED IT!! I wanted to see, but she did it. I was super happy for her!


----------



## beautsbelle

Got the bottom of the cage done today and will do the loft tomorrow. We also got the ramp in (dryer vent) and she actually used it!!! I was shocked.

]


----------



## Guest

Sorry It looks like you removed Coroplast on the bottom part, the coroplast is there solely to prevent a hedgehog from climbing as mentioned earlier a top on the cage will only mean if your hedgehog climbs and can't get out it will fall and this can cause internal bleeding if it happens too often.

You mentioned earlier your thought having it too high would be just like an aquarium but the thickness and density of Glass is much different from coroplast and I don't know of anyone that has found issue with ventilation of their C & C Cage because of it. Overall the C & C Cage will still get fresh air as far as I am aware.

The setup looks wonderful though and I am certain your hedgie is very happy in the overall change to her living accommodations


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Very nice  I don't really care for the look of most C & C cages (likely cause I'm in a small space and a neat freak lol) but yours looks nice, neat, well put together and complimentary/ non offensive to a room or too busy looking. Good for you!!!! I bet you have a much happier hedgie


----------



## beautsbelle

Thanks for checking it out.... I need all the advice I can get. I cut the coroplast because what I thought she was climbing for was to be able to see out of the cage. She has always been able to see out, and with the walls taller, she couldn't see. My plan was to put coroplast along the top as well as cut the bottom lower. She has not gone near it to climb.... but she's only been in there during the day, as her wheel is not here yet. I have an eye on her for climbing, so she is in no danger now.... but I have to be sneaky and spy on her in the night when her new wheel gets here to see if she tries to climb. If that is the case, I will immediately put her in her old home and add to the walls. 

One of my goals in this cage was for her to have more room, and to have it look "neat", and not so "cage" like as her old wire cage. I don't mind it in the living room, it kind of looks nice. I am surprised at how well it turned out. And my hubby and I had a good time putting it together, running to the hardware store, 82 bazillion times, the fabric store, Wal-Mart and such...... lol. 

She went up her ramp today, and is sleeping at the top. Tried to coax her out with a few mealies, but she was not up for it. Guess she will come out when she's ready.


----------



## Guest

beautsbelle said:


> Thanks for checking it out.... I need all the advice I can get. I cut the coroplast because what I thought she was climbing for was to be able to see out of the cage. She has always been able to see out, and with the walls taller, she couldn't see. My plan was to put coroplast along the top as well as cut the bottom lower. She has not gone near it to climb.... but she's only been in there during the day, as her wheel is not here yet. I have an eye on her for climbing, so she is in no danger now.... but I have to be sneaky and spy on her in the night when her new wheel gets here to see if she tries to climb. If that is the case, I will immediately put her in her old home and add to the walls.
> 
> One of my goals in this cage was for her to have more room, and to have it look "neat", and not so "cage" like as her old wire cage. I don't mind it in the living room, it kind of looks nice. I am surprised at how well it turned out. And my hubby and I had a good time putting it together, running to the hardware store, 82 bazillion times, the fabric store, Wal-Mart and such...... lol.
> 
> She went up her ramp today, and is sleeping at the top. Tried to coax her out with a few mealies, but she was not up for it. Guess she will come out when she's ready.


I don't' want to take away from the fantastic job you two have done that is an AWESOME C & C Setup!

It may be even that the Coroplast is white, I previously had my Celeste in a Black Coroplast C & C and when I upgraded it and used white all she did was try to climb out, sometimes hedgehogs react strangely to color. I had to switch her and my other hedgie's Coroplast cause she wouldn't stop, but once the black was there she calmed down and did her normal hyper active routine 

The important thing is the love and care your giving your hedgehog which she appreciates more then she may ever express XD.

Just remember Hedgehogs are curious creatures some more then others and they fancy themselves great climbers which they are, they just don't know anyway down except geronimo! lol.

I know all this running and spending can be frustrating and we don't want to discourage you because you have done so much for your hedgehog that its apparent she is so very loved 

I


----------



## beautsbelle

UGH to me! I never even considered the color might be the problem too. Thanks for that thought. Now you have me thinking. And I am not discouraged by the input at all, it is so helpful. Actually, it has been a lot of fun putting it together. We would do something, not like it, and run back for more supplies or whatever we needed. It was some good hubby/wife bonding time. I'd take Roxie with (no signs at the store that says no Hedgies.... so she was in her snugglie sack around my neck....) and she didn't seem to mind either. (do you take hedgies in the store with you? Nobody noticed at all, and she loved it) I would not think of taking her in a grocery store, but a hardware store, I don't see why not. Maybe this is bad?


----------



## Guest

Some hedgehogs like the travel and sleep through it comfortably if they can sleep and get their sleep and aren't getting sick its fine I know some members here do. I'm a single guy which from what I get from this community is a rarity as Hedgie-Daddies are usually only so designed because Hedgie-Momma wanted one and they to get attached, I don't know of many other male posters on this forum, so there isn't an easy way for me to walk around with my hedgehog unnoticed in stores like women, the purse advantage I assume is your weapon of choice in taking your hedgehog along.

While their eyesight is poor and they are considered colorblind or limited in color spectrum its been found in so hedgehogs they will react strange or different to certain colors its not common, but I know of members who have stated they have seen such reactions. I mean even in shades of gray different grays may seem different to them.

Your both doing a fantastic job, hedgehogs are quiet a handful but no matter the attitude your hedgehog has they are so fulfilling and amazing to have in your life, getting to know them and they you can really effect your life so very much


----------



## MissC

I could have sworn I posted this but can't find it. My apologies if it's a repeat.  

Regarding colors: when I changed the aquarium gravel in Snarf's cage from yellow to black, he wouldn't go in it. He would perch on the edge and he obviously wanted to go in and get that mealie he could smell but he wouldn't. He did the same thing when I replaced a grey digbox with black...before I put the fleece strips in, I had him check it out: nope. And again, when we first put the black coroplast in both guys' cages, they walked on it very tentatively at first: Sumo especially would run up to the edge then stop dead. He would tentatively step on it. Now he doesn't pay any attention but at first he was quite wary.

I think when hedgies see black, they think 'hole' and are more careful. So if you have black cage walls they may ignore them then if you change the color, they may suddenly think "WOOHOO! A climbing wall!!" or something to that affect. :lol: 

This is just my experience with only two hedgies but it was verrrrry obvious in both of them.


----------



## hanhan27

TWCOGAR said:


> Some hedgehogs like the travel and sleep through it comfortably if they can sleep and get their sleep and aren't getting sick its fine I know some members here do. I'm a single guy which from what I get from this community is a rarity as Hedgie-Daddies are usually only so designed because Hedgie-Momma wanted one and they to get attached, I don't know of many other male posters on this forum, so there isn't an easy way for me to walk around with my hedgehog unnoticed in stores like women, the purse advantage I assume is your weapon of choice in taking your hedgehog along.


I have never taken Milly into a store with me (other than Petco lol), but if was single and saw a guy in a home-improvement store with a hedgehog, even if it was in a purse... :roll: Haha, let's just say I would get his phone number!


----------



## TeddysMommy

hanhan27 said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some hedgehogs like the travel and sleep through it comfortably if they can sleep and get their sleep and aren't getting sick its fine I know some members here do. I'm a single guy which from what I get from this community is a rarity as Hedgie-Daddies are usually only so designed because Hedgie-Momma wanted one and they to get attached, I don't know of many other male posters on this forum, so there isn't an easy way for me to walk around with my hedgehog unnoticed in stores like women, the purse advantage I assume is your weapon of choice in taking your hedgehog along.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never taken Milly into a store with me (other than Petco lol), but if was single and saw a guy in a home-improvement store with a hedgehog, even if it was in a purse... :roll: Haha, let's just say I would get his phone number!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Its not a fashion choice I am willing to make at this time. :lol:

I live about 100 miles outside of the District of Columbia and let me tell you in the Northern Virginia area there are a lot of homophobic and anti gay people who would attack a guy over it. Its sad that people are so pathetic they can't live and let live, I've had a friend of mine who was attacked because he was gay and no other reason and another friend who just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time with a Hawaiian shirt 

I wish my girls could be with me all the time though they are the closest thing to a family I'll probably ever have


----------



## MissC

Sumo's cage...we still need to create a coroplast system to encase the wheel base. For the pic, it's just sitting on top of the FS frame thingamajig.

Photobucket won't re-size my pic, so I had to use a link:

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... uly007.jpg


----------



## Guest

MissC said:


> Sumo's cage...we still need to create a coroplast system to encase the wheel base. For the pic, it's just sitting on top of the FS frame thingamajig.
> 
> Photobucket won't re-size my pic, so I had to use a link:
> 
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... uly007.jpg


Maybe I am seeing things but are those Spider-Man and Venom heads?


----------



## MissC

Yup. Spidey & Venom. I hide crickets underneath and Sumo tosses them in the air. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

MissC said:


> Yup. Spidey & Venom. I hide crickets underneath and Sumo tosses them in the air. :lol:


I just got a vision of Sumo, in all his glory, using his little paws to throw those things across his cage in his cricket-induced frenzy.

Maybe he should follow suit to his name and just wrestle the darn things to get to the crickets. I suppose that would be a lot of physical exertion... he'd probably have to take a nap before he could actually get around to eating the crickets.

Silly Sumo. :lol:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Sumos cage is very cool...love the matching wheel


----------



## elise5211

Donna's Bookshelf Cage:
Top view: [attachment=1:4eu6nopr]IMG_0844 (1024x623).jpg[/attachment:4eu6nopr]
Angled view: [attachment=0:4eu6nopr]IMG_0846 (1024x663).jpg[/attachment:4eu6nopr]

Old bookshelf with coroplast bottom, lined with fleece. The cage is 39 inches wide, 23 inches long, and 12 inches high. There is no cover, but she's not a climber and in case she does somehow climb out, she's in an enclosed room with the door always shut.

Accessories:
1) igloo with fleece strips
2) Carolina Storm Wheel
3) Litter box with Yesterday's News litter
4) Food and water bowls
5) PVC pipe, 4 inches
6) Dig box: tissue box with plastic shell filler
7) Flower pot, 4 inches
8) Ceramic tile in case Donna needs to splat on something cool
9) (not pictured) Ceramic heat lamp, which will be attached when autumn arrives
10) (not pictured) digital thermometer is on the window sill above her cage

I want to paint the bookshelf a nice color, but I don't know what's safe, so I won't get around to doing that. I messed up on cutting the coroplast, so next time it I buy it, it'll look nicer. Comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## awbat3

Do you have a little hedgehog? My Pirate is way too large for the 4" flowerpot and dig box, so I'm jealous that you can fit so many cute things in there.


----------



## elise5211

I'm not sure. She's 514 grams, so she's not that little. She can get her whole body in, but barely. It doesn't have to be big, just as long as your hedge can fit should be okay. [attachment=0:mj9iyybs]250429_959129245297_15603636_44169852_554533_n.jpg[/attachment:mj9iyybs]


----------



## persephone

I am in the process of making Twitch a new famcy home. When I got her she came in a typical small guniea pig cage. I had a ferret nation 142 but never though to use it for her until I saw so many peoples good ideas with it.

Right now she is on kiln dried pine shavings, but am going to be switching to fleece as soon as I finsh making her some liners. I also want to make a loft but just wanted to get her in it so havent yet.

Also I know I have a water bottle in there, but that is what she came with and I am trying to get her to use the bowl, but wanted to make sure she was drinking from it before I completely got rid of the bottle.

So here are some pics of her new cage


----------



## awbat3

hopefully i posted this up succesfully, i only started photobucket-HHC photo posts yesterday lol 
So this is Pirate's cage, freshly cleaned, sorry it is a horribly boring grey fleece! he has much cuter patterns though 

Any questions/ suggestions always greatly appreciated!


----------



## awbat3

hopefully i posted this up succesfully, i only started photobucket-HHC photo posts yesterday lol 
So this is Pirate's cage, freshly cleaned, sorry it is a horribly boring grey fleece! he has much cuter patterns though 

Any questions/ suggestions always greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elky

This is Louis' cage! I'm waiting to see if I can find a nice, low desk or table I can set it on, so it's not resting on the floor, even though our house constantly stays at 75-6.
I think it's pretty roomy. And I'm definitely going to consider switching to liners, because they're less of a pain to clean.


----------



## PatHer

Lizardgirl,

Where did you get that white tubing you have inside of inky's loft cage and what is it?

I'm working on a second level for my baby and that would work great!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I may be mistaken but I think its a vinyl dryer vent

Vinyl Dryer Vent


----------



## shetlandlover

Viv1 - Theo - Shetland sheepdog theme - CSW with pan.
Viv 2 - Knoxville - The shining theme - Silent spinner.
Viv3 - Poppy - Windmill theme - Bucket wheel with pan.

Bottom 2 viv's were made by my granddad and the top viv was bought.


----------



## Nancy

Awesome cages Shetlandlover. The ones your granddad made are far better than the purchased one.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

shetlandlover said:


> Viv1 - Theo - Shetland sheepdog theme - CSW with pan.
> Viv 2 - Knoxville - The shining theme - Silent spinner.
> Viv3 - Poppy - Windmill theme - Bucket wheel with pan.
> 
> Bottom 2 viv's were made by my granddad and the top viv was bought.


I like the way the doors open on your enclosures...the one I have like this has hinges on the bottom, locls at tope corners so ANYTHING gets in the way like a tiny bit of litter or the liner and the door jams. It also opens as one unit not 2 part which I found slightly dangerous if hedgie is moving around and door is open. It now sits in a closet holding dog blankets and Hazel is in a bigger less annoying cage  If I were to build a cabinet type cage I would do the doors like yours.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I really like those set ups  Your Granddad did an awesome job on those two and they look very sturdy and put together very nicely. I like how he added closings on the top and bottom also.


----------



## shetlandlover

Thanks guys, I am so proud of it. 
He spent 2 weeks building it but he has never built with conti-board before and it kept falling down. 
I was worried because when I went to look at it the other day (before the doors were built) the floor between the two viv's was half an inch lower on one side than the other so it looked very silly and not very sturdy.

Since I believe he's re-done the floor so it looks much better. 

I am going to paint the doors on the first viv so they match.


----------



## jdepu1

Here is Gusgus's cage...








and a view from inside!








and a grumpy little hedgehog that clearly is camera shy!









haha! If you see anything I did wrong/suggestions please let me know I'm still new to the hedgie thing and I want to make his home the best possible!


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Shetlandlover, is it possible that I remember you posting about making Theo's first cage ages ago, or am I crazy? I'm probably crazy.


And oh my goodness, that signature with GusGus in it is precious!


----------



## shetlandlover

ProjectParanoia said:


> Shetlandlover, is it possible that I remember you posting about making Theo's first cage ages ago, or am I crazy? I'm probably crazy.
> 
> And oh my goodness, that signature with GusGus in it is precious!


I got Theo's which is the top one bought in (made by someone I know) but gained 2 hedgehogs sicne then and zoozone 2's were taking over the house so got the double viv stack made.


----------



## panda

my dad had an idea that may or may not become an experiment for Norma's cage, rather than having a loft area he came to me with the idea of zip tying the ferret tunnel tubes i have in a way that Norma could climb up one to sort of an upper level and tube her way around the top area of her cage.. i have a super pet my first home XL.. any thoughts or ideas on this?
I mentioned to him that if she were to potty in one of the tubes it would be a hassel to clean in.. also looking at the cage it would have to be some tricky work to get the tubes to fit in a way that wouldnt bother with moving the wheel in and out for cleaning.
anyway, just an idea i thought i would get some other opinion on?


----------



## Nancy

panda said:


> my dad had an idea that may or may not become an experiment for Norma's cage, rather than having a loft area he came to me with the idea of zip tying the ferret tunnel tubes i have in a way that Norma could climb up one to sort of an upper level and tube her way around the top area of her cage.. i have a super pet my first home XL.. any thoughts or ideas on this?
> I mentioned to him that if she were to potty in one of the tubes it would be a hassel to clean in.. also looking at the cage it would have to be some tricky work to get the tubes to fit in a way that wouldnt bother with moving the wheel in and out for cleaning.
> anyway, just an idea i thought i would get some other opinion on?


My thoughts are, if she decided she wanted to stay in the middle of the tubes, you would have to dismantle them to get her out each time.


----------



## panda

Nancy.. yes, not to mention every time i would need to clean i would have to take it apart... when my dad mentioned this i really didnt think it could be possible but if i can think of a way to put it together that would make it easy for cleaning/hedgie removal (lol) that would be cool.. otherwise its back to the drawing board for a way to create a second level.
I'm almost debating trying to build a second level with the other cage i have in my basement.. its the same, super pet my first home XL but it is doubled in height (was a chinchilla cage)
but that would take some funds i do not currently have so it would be quite some time before that would ever happen.


----------



## lpercz

May I ask a question to those with ramps? How do you attach them and then detach for cleaning? Also, if you use a dryer vent do you put anything inside it to make it more sturdy? I've starting to build a cage and I want to put a loft in but I cannot seem to figure out how to make the ramp so I could take it off and clean it.


----------



## panda

i second Ipercz questions... also does anyone have a loft with my type of cage??? (super pet my first home XL or same cage with the double height)


----------



## Nancy

panda said:


> Nancy.. yes, not to mention every time i would need to clean i would have to take it apart... when my dad mentioned this i really didnt think it could be possible but if i can think of a way to put it together that would make it easy for cleaning/hedgie removal (lol) that would be cool.. otherwise its back to the drawing board for a way to create a second level.
> I'm almost debating trying to build a second level with the other cage i have in my basement.. its the same, super pet my first home XL but it is doubled in height (was a chinchilla cage)
> but that would take some funds i do not currently have so it would be quite some time before that would ever happen.


Can you post some pictures of the two cages please. If the chinchilla cage is the one I'm thinking of, you can make a second level fairly easily.


----------



## lpercz

Ok so I just finished her cage. Literally 3 minutes ago. The coroplast is 8 1/2" tall and I know that ideally it should be 10" but I'm horrible at measuring and cutting and messed up the rest of the coroplast I had left. But it's still pretty high for her. She's not really a climber any way she's more of a digger. I had bought two sets of cubes at two different stores and I ended up using them both. The silver ones I put on the bottom because they're thicker and sturdier. I probably used 2x's over the amount of zip ties necessary. But I'm proud of myself for building it all on my own  I have some nice deep cuts and bruises but she's worth it right?
















I want to make a loft but for the life of me, I cannot figure out this ramp stuff. So for now, this is good.


----------



## panda

the cage i have is similar to this one:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &subref=AA
but it has wooden shelves in it that we made custom for the chinchilla i used to own.
i honestly i wouldnt even know where to start with a loft even though i have seen it done on this site by others i havent seen it done with my type of cages..i would need some help for sure, but i have been thinking about doing it once i come along with some money, i dont know if Norma would even use a loft area, i used to have a temp set up in the short my first home xl and she didnt seem to like it too much but i think that was because of the angle of the ramp.


----------



## Nancy

panda said:


> the cage i have is similar to this one:
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &subref=AA
> but it has wooden shelves in it that we made custom for the chinchilla i used to own.
> i honestly i wouldnt even know where to start with a loft even though i have seen it done on this site by others i havent seen it done with my type of cages..i would need some help for sure, but i have been thinking about doing it once i come along with some money, i dont know if Norma would even use a loft area, i used to have a temp set up in the short my first home xl and she didnt seem to like it too much but i think that was because of the angle of the ramp.


Is the very top of the tall cage attached or can it come off? If it can come off, you can make a loft and access it from the top by hinging the lid. What are the doors like? Some of the ferret cages the doors are too small to be convenient for a hedgehog.


----------



## panda

http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... -large.htm
this is the shorter cage i have.. you can sort of see the way the doors hinge if you click the photo to enlarge... on this cage, there is the one door in the front and a bit larger access door on the lid, the same for the taller one except there are two doors on the front, one above the other.
the top is not hinged but has the large door which makes it fairly easy to access, but with me being short i rarely use the top doors even with my other pet, i just used the two front doors.


----------



## lpercz

That looks like the cage I was using and the only opening at the top is a little section in the middle. I tried to take it apart to fold but I cant seem to find a way to do that so I think it doesnt detach. If you can make a loft using that little space at the top I dont see why it wouldnt work. I also can't see a reason why you couldnt cut to make a bigger opening since people do it with the cubes. As long as it sturdy and secure.


----------



## CinderSmoke

Here are pics of jeremiah's cage newly cleaned and the day after.
(I feed at lights out and remove the food in the late morning..... to explain the absence of a food dish)

[attachment=1:3g8dovwu]clean cage1.jpg[/attachment:3g8dovwu]

[attachment=0:3g8dovwu]the day after1.jpg[/attachment:3g8dovwu]


----------



## Rainy

:lol: The wheel doesn't stay clean for long. That's for sure! That cage looks so cute!


----------



## CinderSmoke

Rainy said:


> :lol: The wheel doesn't stay clean for long. That's for sure! That cage looks so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## kweenlaydehh

This is Lotuses cage until we add on to our house and i save up for a bigger one, lol.
The wheel that she brought with her is a wire one, so I wrapped packing tape all around it. I bought a different one but she won't use it and its too small. There's a heating pad under the cage that's on all the time. She prefers a water bottle. She's got a small litter pan thing but she doesn't use it. I think I need a bigger one. I keep a blanket on top of the cage to keep some heat in and to keep air out when mom turns on the ac. There are two fleece blankets, the one on top is about a yard and a half big but I folded it up a bunch. And the one under that is a spongebob one that's folded too, so it'll stay extra warm on the bottom. Under her igloo I cut a piece from my fleece shorts and she sleeps on it. And she plays with her dolphin a lot. She's quite the furniture rearrager though xD


----------



## Guest

kweenlaydehh said:


> This is Lotuses cage until we add on to our house and i save up for a bigger one, lol.
> The wheel that she brought with her is a wire one, so I wrapped packing tape all around it. I bought a different one but she won't use it and its too small. There's a heating pad under the cage that's on all the time. She prefers a water bottle. She's got a small litter pan thing but she doesn't use it. I think I need a bigger one. I keep a blanket on top of the cage to keep some heat in and to keep air out when mom turns on the ac. There are two fleece blankets, the one on top is about a yard and a half big but I folded it up a bunch. And the one under that is a spongebob one that's folded too, so it'll stay extra warm on the bottom. Under her igloo I cut a piece from my fleece shorts and she sleeps on it. And she plays with her dolphin a lot. She's quite the furniture rearrager though xD


I would highly recommend getting a solid wheel that's large enough a cake wheel or bucket wheel for you hedgehog packaging tape isn't that durable an the wheel also has those bars so there is a lot of risk for injury to your hedgehog.

Most people prefer the water dish because its easier for a hedgehog to freely drink water instead of attacking the bottle for drops at a time and its a more natural position. If a hedgehog is used to a water bottle placing a water bowl below it usually gets them to catch on.

Also a hedgehog needs a light source during the day for 12 to 14 hours to keep them thinking its not getting towards winter and can lead to hibernation so if your covering the cage it can be risky.


----------



## kweenlaydehh

> I would highly recommend getting a solid wheel that's large enough a cake wheel or bucket wheel for you hedgehog packaging tape isn't that durable an the wheel also has those bars so there is a lot of risk for injury to your hedgehog.
> 
> Most people prefer the water dish because its easier for a hedgehog to freely drink water instead of attacking the bottle for drops at a time and its a more natural position. If a hedgehog is used to a water bottle placing a water bowl below it usually gets them to catch on.
> 
> Also a hedgehog needs a light source during the day for 12 to 14 hours to keep them thinking its not getting towards winter and can lead to hibernation so if your covering the cage it can be risky.


I'll try the water dish thing to see how she will do with it. I've tried it before and she didnt want it. I'm having to wait until I go back to the pet store for a new wheel since the bucket one was too small. And since I have it covered she has a lamp next to her cage that I turn on during the day.


----------



## Guest

kweenlaydehh said:


> I would highly recommend getting a solid wheel that's large enough a cake wheel or bucket wheel for you hedgehog packaging tape isn't that durable an the wheel also has those bars so there is a lot of risk for injury to your hedgehog.
> 
> Most people prefer the water dish because its easier for a hedgehog to freely drink water instead of attacking the bottle for drops at a time and its a more natural position. If a hedgehog is used to a water bottle placing a water bowl below it usually gets them to catch on.
> 
> Also a hedgehog needs a light source during the day for 12 to 14 hours to keep them thinking its not getting towards winter and can lead to hibernation so if your covering the cage it can be risky.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the water dish thing to see how she will do with it. I've tried it before and she didnt want it. I'm having to wait until I go back to the pet store for a new wheel since the bucket one was too small. And since I have it covered she has a lamp next to her cage that I turn on during the day.
Click to expand...

I'm confused the lamp is outside the covering pointing at the covered cage?

Honestly for you hedgies safety I'd remove that wheel until you can if getting a CSW or CSBW is out of the question you can find many Do-It-Yourself Wheel videos on youtube which are great.

The only decent hedgie wheel you will find in a pet store is the Comfort Wheel 12" or Flying Saucer.

A bigger litter tray might help but honestly I would once you get a new wheel get a tin pan or something similar fill it with yesterday's new litter or something similar as most hedgehogs do most of their business on their wheel 

Hope I don't sound critical just want to give your hedgie a safe environment


----------



## kweenlaydehh

> I'm confused the lamp is outside the covering pointing at the covered cage?
> 
> Honestly for you hedgies safety I'd remove that wheel until you can if getting a CSW or CSBW is out of the question you can find many Do-It-Yourself Wheel videos on youtube which are great.
> 
> The only decent hedgie wheel you will find in a pet store is the Comfort Wheel 12" or Flying Saucer.
> 
> A bigger litter tray might help but honestly I would once you get a new wheel get a tin pan or something similar fill it with yesterday's new litter or something similar as most hedgehogs do most of their business on their wheel
> 
> Hope I don't sound critical just want to give your hedgie a safe environment


Lol its gravy, I want it to be safe for her too. And the lamp is on the side where the cover is not. Basically, the cover is over the top and the back and some of the left side, so the lamp is on the right side or sometimes in front. The pet store I go to has hedgies accessories and stuff like that, its where I got her other wheel at but they have a bigger one. But I'll definitely look up on YouTube for ideas until I go back. Also, is the Super Pet litter alright? It says its hypoallergenic and dust free and made for hamster and other small animals. And are the flying saucers safe? I've read they can lead to joint problems .-.


----------



## Guest

kweenlaydehh said:


> I'm confused the lamp is outside the covering pointing at the covered cage?
> 
> Honestly for you hedgies safety I'd remove that wheel until you can if getting a CSW or CSBW is out of the question you can find many Do-It-Yourself Wheel videos on youtube which are great.
> 
> The only decent hedgie wheel you will find in a pet store is the Comfort Wheel 12" or Flying Saucer.
> 
> A bigger litter tray might help but honestly I would once you get a new wheel get a tin pan or something similar fill it with yesterday's new litter or something similar as most hedgehogs do most of their business on their wheel
> 
> Hope I don't sound critical just want to give your hedgie a safe environment
> 
> 
> 
> Lol its gravy, I want it to be safe for her too. And the lamp is on the side where the cover is not. Basically, the cover is over the top and the back and some of the left side, so the lamp is on the right side or sometimes in front. The pet store I go to has hedgies accessories and stuff like that, its where I got her other wheel at but they have a bigger one. But I'll definitely look up on YouTube for ideas until I go back. Also, is the Super Pet litter alright? It says its hypoallergenic and dust free and made for hamster and other small animals. And are the flying saucers safe? I've read they can lead to joint problems .-.
Click to expand...

Nikki one of the moderators and a hedgehog breeder I think has 14 hedgies and 7 of them use them and she hasn't said anything to that point with the saucers only thing I have heard is not recommended for really big hedgies XD

That's comfort wheel assuming a 8 or 10 inch only things I know that are draw backs to those are the pain to get the poop off and the tracks are more a pain sometimes to hedgies that run non stop 

They work alright as long as the middle part isn't touching the hedgehog as they run


----------



## kweenlaydehh

Haha well she's not too huge xD I'll look into that as well. I want to get a Ferret Nation or something similar but until then I'm using a dog cage. But thanks for all your guys' comments/suggestions!


----------



## Nancy

The flying saucers really haven't been around long enough to be seeing any issues with them yet. I think it also depends on the individual hedgehog if or how quickly one could cause joint problems. If it's a hedgehog that runs both directions, that's not so bad, but some hedgehogs only run one direction and because of the angled surface, any joint issues are going to happen quicker. 

My Miki uses a flying saucer and she has no problems but she is a petite lady. I've tried the bigger ones and they wouldn't even look twice at it. :lol:

For a Comfort wheel, you want the largest size which I believe is 13". Many of mine have Comfort wheels and love them. They do tend to be a bit noisey, some more than others, but there are ways to help quieten it down.


----------



## kweenlaydehh

I'll have to try a saucer whenever I get the money for one, then. But the wheel she has now squeaks all the time, so my stepdad put oil stuff on it o.o


----------



## AliAliAli

This is Greyson's cage. He loves it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I felt bad because the cage set up section is one of my most favorite to come and check out for inspiration but I've never submitted. Tonight ended up working out great to get a few things done I've wanted and I was able to get Loken's cage and Sandra's cage.
Loken's set up
This isn't the arrangement I would have chosen but it's how Loken moves his things, to make it easier on him I now just put them this way to begin with  He's in the top of a Ferret Nation 142. He arranges it so that his Igloo door faces the food and water in the back and he puts the PVC pipe in the corner where the door shuts so that he can run laps through it from going potty to the water and hide if someone he doesn't know startles him. Hard to gage size from the picture but the cage is approx. 3 feet long by 2 feet wide.









Sandra's set up
Bottom cage of the Ferret Nation 142. She's totally different in how she arranges it. I have a hideout she hardly ever uses (tried many options), she spends 99% of her sleep time under the liner. She doesn't really like blankets in the cage and tends to drag them into the water bowl so that I'll take them out but I leave this one in just in case she needs extra layers. It's the only one she will leave alone. It's hard to see in the picture but her pvc pipe is behind the hideout, she butts it up to the food bowl and will eat from inside of it.









Both of my wheels are mounted on the side of the cage but there would be a risk of popping the welds on the bars so I can't really recommend it even though I do it.


----------



## melvin.carrion

I made a 3x2 C&C cage with a second story of 1x2. I find the coroplast in a local sing's store in only $18 the sheets of 8x4 feets. I order the grids in amazon, I buy 2 sets of grids for only $50 and shipping but I actually use only 24 grids to make this cage. I have 10 grids left and I think that im going to made another cage of 3x2 for my hedgehog because i travel all the weekends and I think I bring my baby with me.  
There is some pics of my baby hedgie Twix and his cage :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

melvin.carrion said:


> I made a 3x2 C&C cage with a second story of 1x2. I find the coroplast in a local sing's store in only $18 the sheets of 8x4 feets. I order the grids in amazon, I buy 2 sets of grids for only $50 and shipping but I actually use only 24 grids to make this cage. I have 10 grids left and I think that im going to made another cage of 3x2 for my hedgehog because i travel all the weekends and I think I bring my baby with me.
> There is some pics of my baby hedgie Twix and his cage :mrgreen:


Nice setup and cute little on you will want to get a bigger wheel as your hedgehog is going to outgrow that little wheel fairly quickly a 12" comfort wheel if you can't make or get a bucket wheel is best.

Also you'll want to enclose that ramp with a tube or coroplast to prevent your hedgehog from climbing over ti and/or falling from it


----------



## Paul

Where do you guys get the flexible dryer tubing so many people use for ramps? I went to lowes and they said they are illegal to sell because they catch on fire if used with a dryer. They have metal ones, but the vinyl/fabric/whatever-they-are tubes look like a better choice for a hedgehog cage.


----------



## Rainy

You can try looking on line or get a flexible ferret tunnel. It's basically the same thing.


----------



## Guest

Like Rainy said try online as most states have made them illegal due to melting in excessive heat for dryer use, they're are cheap and I have found them on amazon before.

On the ferret tunnel note I bought one brand cannot remember which and I'll just say ask or test before you buy the one I got at the time retracted up no matter what I seemed to do however ones that do not do this are an excellent choice.


----------



## Urchinvonpowderhuff

I'm totally new to the hedgie scene and I just couldn't stand the tiny plastic bin my little Urchin came in from his previous home so I decided to go with a C&C cage. I found these great solid sided grid squares which really makes the whole thing look very nice and it came with fabric bins for all his stuff! I went a little higher on the sides with my coroplast than most do but Urchin is quite the climbing acrobat and I didn't want him getting stuck in the holes. He's got more than triple the space he had before and he loves having his wheel available at all times.


----------



## Dutchy

Urchinvonpowderhuff said:


> I'm totally new to the hedgie scene and I just couldn't stand the tiny plastic bin my little Urchin came in from his previous home so I decided to go with a C&C cage. I found these great solid sided grid squares which really makes the whole thing look very nice and it came with fabric bins for all his stuff! I went a little higher on the sides with my coroplast than most do but Urchin is quite the climbing acrobat and I didn't want him getting stuck in the holes. He's got more than triple the space he had before and he loves having his wheel available at all times.


Awesome cage!! Lil Urchin is lucky to have all that room!!


----------



## hanhan27

Dutchy said:


> Urchinvonpowderhuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally new to the hedgie scene and I just couldn't stand the tiny plastic bin my little Urchin came in from his previous home so I decided to go with a C&C cage. I found these great solid sided grid squares which really makes the whole thing look very nice and it came with fabric bins for all his stuff! I went a little higher on the sides with my coroplast than most do but Urchin is quite the climbing acrobat and I didn't want him getting stuck in the holes. He's got more than triple the space he had before and he loves having his wheel available at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome cage!! Lil Urchin is lucky to have all that room!!
Click to expand...

I totally agree! That is a wonderful looking C&C. I'm jealous!


----------



## Christemo

... can I move in? That's a really nice cage!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I got a new cage for opal  I like this much better. And all we had to do was make new doors. (didn't like the glass so we got plexi glass and drilled tons of holes. The pics are kinda cut bc of idk why. But anyway the demensions are 36x29x21
First pic shows the ventilation in the back and were the Che goes. 








With one of the doors (moms out back drilling the other :x lol)








And with no doors x3


----------



## emilyinwaiting4

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Holly got her Ferret Nation! This is her third cage since we got her. First was what my breeder uses, a storage bin, but it was too small. Next we got her a Guinea Habit Plus. That one was a good size but it was really hard to clean. So I looked around the forum and everyone who had a Ferret Nation really liked it. So here it is! Holly's new cage! By the way, Holly loves her tube to the loft.
> 
> Here it is from the side.
> 
> [attachment=1:8jxmph9b]resize h cage.jpg[/attachment:8jxmph9b]
> 
> And here it is from the top
> 
> [attachment=0:8jxmph9b]resize2 h cage.jpg[/attachment:8jxmph9b]


how did you make the loft?


----------



## packrat

The Ferret Nation cages come with a loft


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I got a new cage for opal  I like this much better. And all we had to do was make new doors. (didn't like the glass so we got plexi glass and drilled tons of holes. The pics are kinda cut bc of idk why. But anyway the demensions are 36x29x21
> First pic shows the ventilation in the back and were the Che goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one of the doors (moms out back drilling the other :x lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with no doors x3


I love opal's bowls, where did you get them?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

TeddysMommy said:


> I love opal's bowls, where did you get them?


The place where all fun things come from.....Marshalls  They're in the pet section. But I saw someone else on here who had measuring cups in the shape of watermelons. Also from marshalls. It really is the best. lol


----------



## gypsypanther

I am attaching some pics of our hedgie, Matheson's, cage. My boyfriend built it using (I guess) wood of some sort for the base. There are various hinges allowing the top to open so we can reach down into the cage... a compartment at the bottom where we keep his food, extra fleece, litter, baby wipes, etc... around the center of the cage is screen that can slide open or be taken off. I did help paint! 

Inside, we have his CSW w/ litter pan. Fleece lining the bottom. Light on a timer at the top. Shoe box as his home which he loves, stuffed with fleece and cut up clothes of ours. PVC pipe for him to run through. Food and water bowls and some toys. I may be forgetting some things but that is the gist of it.


----------



## gypsypanther

More pics of his cage.


----------



## Rainy

Just built a C & C for Harvey and Izzy!









Izzy is on the left and Harvey is on the right









Harvey found his food first, of course :roll:









Poor babe....Izzy's not sure what to do...

















And they're off to bed!


----------



## farmgirl

awww so cute! and may i say you have two cuties on your hands :lol: what is that fleece bumpers around the edge ? and what is that water dish absolutely too cute


----------



## Lilysmommy

It looks great!! And they are just adorabllllle. <3 I just want to snuggle Izzy forever, she's all "Mommy, this is new and scary... D: I'm staying next to my wheel!" And Harvey is such a boy! :lol:


----------



## Rainy

farmgirl said:


> awww so cute! and may i say you have two cuties on your hands :lol: what is that fleece bumpers around the edge ? and what is that water dish absolutely too cute


Thank you.  Actually, that is part of his liner. I wanted something plain underneath so I can see any discoloration in stools and urine and the walls are sewn onto the bottom. Harvey is a big time liner diver and I got tired of rearranging things every morning. I'm hoping that this works. :roll: I can't seem to get away from jungle prints either. I keep thinking that Harvey misses Africa. :roll:



Lilysmommy said:


> It looks great!! And they are just adorabllllle. <3 I just want to snuggle Izzy forever, she's all "Mommy, this is new and scary... D: I'm staying next to my wheel!" And Harvey is such a boy! :lol:


 :lol: There isn't much that keeps Harvey away from wet cat food. Izzy is so skittish about everything. She seems alright now. No irregular poops.


----------



## farmgirl

oh thats so cool did you make them yourself?


----------



## Rainy

farmgirl said:


> oh thats so cool did you make them yourself?


Thank you....yeah, none of the corners match up. :roll: Fleece stretches so much and slides around when you sew. I'm sure there's a trick to working with it, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## setterchick

Wow great setups! Ive gotten so many already 



Hedgieonboard said:


> I felt bad because the cage set up section is one of my most favorite to come and check out for inspiration but I've never submitted. Tonight ended up working out great to get a few things done I've wanted and I was able to get Loken's cage and Sandra's cage.
> Loken's set up
> This isn't the arrangement I would have chosen but it's how Loken moves his things, to make it easier on him I now just put them this way to begin with  He's in the top of a Ferret Nation 142. He arranges it so that his Igloo door faces the food and water in the back and he puts the PVC pipe in the corner where the door shuts so that he can run laps through it from going potty to the water and hide if someone he doesn't know startles him. Hard to gage size from the picture but the cage is approx. 3 feet long by 2 feet wide.
> 
> Sandra's set up
> Bottom cage of the Ferret Nation 142. She's totally different in how she arranges it. I have a hideout she hardly ever uses (tried many options), she spends 99% of her sleep time under the liner. She doesn't really like blankets in the cage and tends to drag them into the water bowl so that I'll take them out but I leave this one in just in case she needs extra layers. It's the only one she will leave alone. It's hard to see in the picture but her pvc pipe is behind the hideout, she butts it up to the food bowl and will eat from inside of it.
> 
> Both of my wheels are mounted on the side of the cage but there would be a risk of popping the welds on the bars so I can't really recommend it even though I do it.


How do you heat your DFN..... We have one and I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep her warm!


----------



## farmgirl

Rainy said:


> Just built a C & C for Harvey and Izzy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy is on the left and Harvey is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey found his food first, of course :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor babe....Izzy's not sure what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're off to bed!


 i love that water bowl where did you get it?
and can you do a how to make your liners? thanks


----------



## Rainy

Hi Farmgirl. I replied to your PM about the waterer and it will take me a little while to put together and how to, but I can work on it after Halloween. I need to make another liner. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## TeddysMommy

Rainy, Your fabric choice is just darling! Has Harvey figured out how to get under it yet?


----------



## Rainy

TeddysMommy said:


> Rainy, Your fabric choice is just darling! Has Harvey figured out how to get under it yet?


Thank you.  I always think that the hedgies miss Africa. IDK why.... :roll: I did almost buy frogs once, but instead got monkeys. 

So far so good. " No more liner diving! No more liner diving!" (My favorite new song. Just think Conga line).


----------



## TeddysMommy

Rainy said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy, Your fabric choice is just darling! Has Harvey figured out how to get under it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I always think that the hedgies miss Africa. IDK why.... :roll: I did almost buy frogs once, but instead got monkeys.
> 
> So far so good. " No more liner diving! No more liner diving!" (My favorite new song. Just think Conga line).
Click to expand...

Then I MUST make Teddy Bear one :lol: The last week he decided Liner Diving was fun, again :lol: he used to be a big one then out of the blue he just stopped, then he decided he loved it again! What a little weirdo. I love your song! Watch out iTunes!


----------



## DallyTsuka

poke a roo's cage after seeing some ideas on here


----------



## Stellara

Musson said:


> Littlebundleofquills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgieluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> to little bundle of quills, and tarjis, i am just informing/ remind/ telling you, your wheels are not safe, hedgie nails can get caught in both, a flying saucer, or a CWS are both much safer
> 
> 
> 
> As i stated before, a wire wheel is only unsafe if you don't trim your hedgies nails. if you keep them well trimmed, which you should for other reasons as well, there is no reason their toes should get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to call bs on your wheel argument. They have sensitive feet and it is well documented.
Click to expand...

This is completely untrue. My hoglet came to me with a wire wheel, her nails were trimmed but the bottoms of her feet were completely torn up. She was missing a few layers of skin from "running herself bloody" on a wire wheel. I got her at three months and she had only been running on wire for 1.5 months before she came to me...so i can only imagine the damage a wire wheel can do over several months time.


----------



## Nancy

Ditto on wire wheels being dangerous. Not only can they chew up their feet, but depending on the size of the openings, either the whole foot, toes or toe nails can get caught.


----------



## tinypixiexoxo

Can I have some input on my new CN set up?

I got a nice woman to make me the purple tye-dye fleece liners. Then I got a CSW and put it up top, facing away from me so that if Izzie was up, she would feel okay to run on it (she doesn't like me spying too much). Then I made a loft wall, and her ramp rails with craft felt, and suspended them.

The rails and wall are the newest additions. So far she hasn't tried to mess with the wall and how it's suspended. She's so busy running on her new wheel or napping in the pan :3


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie

lane_m said:


> Thanks LarryT
> 
> This is what we look like today.
> 
> [attachment=1:1jsvuzph]lunapic-12530528414083-3.jpg[/attachment:1jsvuzph]
> 
> [attachment=0:1jsvuzph]lunapic-12530528414083-2.jpg[/attachment:1jsvuzph]
> 
> I much prefer the skulls and crossbones though!


I was wondering where you got the little railing for your little bridge/stairs thing. Lol. I need one.


----------



## Spinoso Hedgies

*Re: Cage setup examples*

My hedgies place.
http://www.spinosohedgies.atw.hu


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

*Re: Cage setup examples*



Spinoso Hedgies said:


> My hedgies place.
> http://www.spinosohedgies.atw.hu


Careful with all that wood. 1 mite and everything is garbage o.o
And do they have heat?


----------



## Spinoso Hedgies

*Re: Cage setup examples*








[/quote]
Careful with all that wood. 1 mite and everything is garbage o.o
And do they have heat?[/quote]

No we havent got mite. They are very helathy. In winter the temperatume 20 Celsius in summer hotter 25-27 Celsius.
They get 4 times / year a stronghold spot on (anthelmintic).


----------



## KatelynAlysa

This is Annabelle's new home. 
A few adjustments have been made since the photo was taken, the lowest tunnel has been shaped like a spiral so there's more room for the wheel and her flying saucer has been replaced with her new CSBW! Her food and water have also been moved to the bottom level. She seems to love it except she likes to sleep in the tubes and not in her house... I also cover the front loosely with a blanket to let warm air stay in without risking no ventilation. There are thermometers on all three levels and if it gets low I turn the space heater on as well. (doesn't happen often because it's usually between 78-80 F.


DISCLAIMER: I know that it is made of wood and that wood can harbour mites. She was in a C&C cage before when I got her from the breeder for about 2 months and did not show signs of mites and the only other pets I have are fish and a cat who never goes outside. The chance of her getting mites is very low, unless some strange person comes into my house who has them and holds her (very unlikely). I have done a lot of research before I built this cage to endure it is safe and user friendly.


----------



## hanhan27

Wow!  That is an awesome cage! Props to you for making such an aesthetically pleasing hedgie home


----------



## Nancy

Awesome cage!!!!!!!! You did a great job. Lots of room for her and lots of storage for her stuff.


----------



## ashh51191

*Re: Cage setup examples*



LizardGirl said:


> I thought we had a great thread over on the other forum, so I think we should have one here too.
> 
> Link to old thread:
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... topic=1383
> 
> Please post pictures (if you don't attach, make sure they are small) of your cages and setups. It'd be nice to keep the irrelevant chatting to a minimum as well.
> 
> I'll start with a few of the setups Inky has had...
> 
> Back when I had both wheels in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redone with loft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With old wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid of Inky Demonstrating the tube:


where can i find a cage like this?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

*Re: Cage setup examples*



ashh51191 said:


> where can i find a cage like this?


It's a critter nation or a ferret nation.  You can buy them online or in some pet stores. Craiglist is prob your best bet for a good deal.


----------



## tinypixiexoxo

*Re: Cage setup examples*



ashh51191 said:


> where can i find a cage like this?


Craigslist you might find one some one is selling for cheap (I did, she gave it to me fully assembled and ready!)

Or you can visit this site

http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/catego ... &submenu=1


----------



## hedgemedge

Those are some nice homes for your pets  My cage for Medge allows her more room to play and move around but I still think all of your pictures look very comfortable.


----------



## itbrti

Mocha's new liner


----------



## readthebook

Did you sew Mocha's new liner or is it just folded in there?


----------



## tinypixiexoxo

hedgemedge said:


> Those are some nice homes for your pets  My cage for Medge allows her more room to play and move around but I still think all of your pictures look very comfortable.


Perhaps if you were to show us a picture of your cage maybe I'd be able to take your comment more seriously, but it sounds like you are talking down to those of us who don't have space for larger cages.


----------



## Reura

Does anyone have the critter nation add on unit? I was wondering if it could be used minus anything to add it on to? I want a critter nation cage for Raquel and someone near me has just the add on for sale for $40. From what I can see in pictures it has a little hole in the corner that goes down, possibly it could be covered up with coroplast or some other way to cover it? Currently I have just a plain "super pet" starter cage and it is a pain in the ass because I have to unhook everything and take the cage almost completely apart just to get her wheel out.

I am also considering a new wheel... and by considering I mean I have to get a new wheel. I didn't realize the one she had wasn't safe because the breeder I adopted her from (she was a re-home) gave the wheel to me. Guess you can't even trust the "pro"s. Its one of those half green half white ones with the split down the middle. What is the general consensus on the flying saucer? I have a pretty big girl and I was wondering if I should probably go for the 12 inch? Or is there something I'm missing with the safety of those as well?

This is her current set up (minus the wheel because it was pulled out for washing when I cleaned her cage)


At the food bowl.


Running for her hut (don't worry, its not too small for her, she likes small spaces)


(I couldn't help including this extreme close up... she started chasing the camera, I guess it smelled good because she started licking it.)


----------



## Kalandra

No, the add-ons cannot be used stand alone. The add-ons come without a top, as you use the top from the original cage for it.


----------



## LarryT

Reura said:


> I am also considering a new wheel... and by considering I mean I have to get a new wheel. I didn't realize the one she had wasn't safe because the breeder I adopted her from (she was a re-home) gave the wheel to me. Guess you can't even trust the "pro"s. Its one of those half green half white ones with the split down the middle. What is the general consensus on the flying saucer? I have a pretty big girl and I was wondering if I should probably go for the 12 inch? Or is there something I'm missing with the safety of those as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's a large hog I would not buy a Flying Saucer, the best store bought wheel IMO is the Giant Comfort wheel that's the 12 inch one  http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... -giant.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## Christemo

I currently have the Comfort Wheel.. it's loud and really hard to clean.


----------



## LarryT

Christemo said:


> I currently have the Comfort Wheel.. it's loud and really hard to clean.


True they are a pain to clean and loud as heck. :lol: Nancy has a few ways to make it less noisy, i'll try to find the links. 

edit to add link
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14938&p=131164&hilit=+comfort+wheel#p131164


----------



## itbrti

readthebook said:


> Did you sew Mocha's new liner or is it just folded in there?


Just tucked it in the corners.


----------



## lehaley

Reura, I love the close-up hedgie picture. :lol:


----------



## Reura

> Reura, I love the close-up hedgie picture.


Thanks  The pictures I took after that had a big smudge across the middle from her schnoz.

I went ahead and got the Critter nation add on. I'm going to make my own top to it. Not sure with what yet, but more than likely I'll just get some stuff from Lowes to make a secure roof (not anything with wood, I know!).

I'll post pictures once I'm done. My boyfriend is going to come over tomorrow and help me create a hedgie haven. Earlier today we were talking and making all kinds of horrible puns... from "Habitat for Hedgehogity" and "Extreme Home Makeover: Hedgehog Edition" to "Hedgie Mannor".


----------



## tinypixiexoxo

> Thanks  The pictures I took after that had a big smudge across the middle from her schnoz.
> 
> I went ahead and got the Critter nation add on. I'm going to make my own top to it. Not sure with what yet, but more than likely I'll just get some stuff from Lowes to make a secure roof (not anything with wood, I know!).
> 
> I'll post pictures once I'm done. My boyfriend is going to come over tomorrow and help me create a hedgie haven. Earlier today we were talking and making all kinds of horrible puns... from "Habitat for Hedgehogity" and "Extreme Home Makeover: Hedgehog Edition" to "Hedgie Mannor".


I'm excited to see what you come up with! I'm getting another CN and I think I read somewhere that I can make it into an add on on top! Hopefully I can see what you do and get some ideas!!

You must be excited!


----------



## AL111

Wow, there are so many cool cage ideas on here. I wish I had stumbled across this forum before I got my little guy. I used HHC a ton before getting Dexter but I never thought to check forums for cage ideas! 
Right now he is in a sterilite bin but I'm unhappy with the amount of space he has so I will be switching him to an extra-large super pet cage from petsmart this weekend. I need to put cardboard or something over the bottom bars first so that he won't climb, though I think he's too small to even reach them yet--better safe than sorry!

This summer I will be using some of these great examples to build him a really awesome home. Thanks for your posts everyone!!


----------



## Reura

I got the CN cage all set up today for Raquel. It took a lot of work and about $40 worth of coroplast, but, I have it at least useable for now. I want to add a second level/loft in the future, but for now it will do.

I got the Critter Nation add on unit but I didn't have anything to add it onto. So, I created a top with a piece of 36x24 coroplast and gorilla tape. I also molded a bottom for the cage with a larger piece of coroplast that I trimmed down to fit perfectly inside of the cage and create a seal underneath of the fleece. The add on unit has a hole in the bottom of the cage so that you can have ramps going down into your existing critter nation cage, so it had to be covered.

I purchased the cage itself for $40, spent about $40 on materials, and I have exactly what I wanted.


Outside of the cage


Its a bit plain right now, but, I'll do some more to it over the next couple of weeks to make it just right.


The coroplast top


She decided to move her igloo to see what all the fuss was about with her new hedgie turbo tube


Hi! I'm a hedgie!


The name badge I drew for her a while back 

I took the pictures before I added on her heater and light, don't worry, she's warm and on a light schedule ^_^. Also, I had asked previously about the flying saucer and as I sit here at 4:30am, she's using it and loving it! No worries!


----------



## tinypixiexoxo

Wow that really looks great!! And spacious too! I hope Raquel loves it!


----------



## moxieberry

Reura, what size is that igloo? I'm assuming the flying saucer wheel is 12" and the PVC pipe is 4" wide, and going by that, the igloo looks too small. The 12" x 10" igloo is the best size for them.


----------



## Reura

> the igloo looks too small


I've had that and a much larger igloo in her cage before and she never once used the larger one. She can get in and out of the small one and seems right happy with it. I think she likes the small space. She's been using that one for about 8 months now and we've never had a problem. The big igloo just never suited her I guess. Even when it was just the big one in the cage she wound up sleeping behind her old wheel.


----------



## NoDivision

What a great conversion - great way to make use of the add on without the existing cage!


----------



## hanhan27

Reura, that looks absolutely wonderful!! I'm extremely impressed with how your cage turned out  

Don't worry about the igloo :lol: The large one is the recommended size, but every hog is different. My hog completely ignored her large igloo til she was 6 months old, and would choose to sleep under the smaller one like yours with her bum hanging out. Made for some super cute photo ops :lol: Having the smaller one doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## moxieberry

Aw, cute! Yeah, I know some hedgehogs prefer smaller spaces, but I've also seen some people who give them a small igloo just because they don't realize what the recommended size is, so I figured I'd mention it. Your girl looks fairly petite too. As long as she's happy with it! And it gives her that much more open floor space in the cage, haha.


----------



## Nancy

I've had small hedgies that loved their small igloo and wouldn't use anything but. If she didn't like the big one, then she has chosen. You can try the larger one every so often and see if she changes her mind as she gets bigger.


----------



## NoDivision

You know, I just realized the other day that I don't think I ever posted a picture of my cage all finalized with both boys all set up. So snapped one after cleaning today!










Watson lives on top, Sherlock you can see running around in the bottom. I have contemplated adding some lofts a few times, but am still undecided.

Oh, and this is a cat playpen, like this http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homes-Pet ... 220&sr=8-1


----------



## Karine =^_^=

I noticed that in the cages with the liners, you don't use any litter pan? You don't wake up in a big pee and poo mess under the wheel? I use liners too and the litter pan gets dirty pretty quickly, so how can you do without?


----------



## NoDivision

Watson doesn't get a pan because he just gets MESS everywhere form digging in his pan and generally being a nuisance. I keep paper towels under his wheel. Just hadn't put them in yet after cleaning in that picture. Sherlock has a litter pan - I just ran out of yesterdays news so he has his dig rocks in there for now to keep him from pulling the pan around, and then paper towels on top of that.


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred has a 2nd level 3 cube x 2 cube C&C cage, with the 1st story being for storage.



















She has her wheel, flower pot, and igloo with a snuggle sack on the left side of the cage. A leisure lodge frog head with a XL tube in the mouth for her to crawl through in the center. Then a U-shaped 4" PVC pipe, stuffed animals, and toys in the upper left corner, her new snuggle bag on the left, and her food, water, and treat bowl in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Sar-uh

For those of you who set your CHEs on top of your cages: what do you do with them when you're cleaning the cage? 

I just moved, and at the old apartment, Petunia's cage was under a built-in coat hanger rack, so I could clamp the CHE lamps to it. The new place doesn't have that, so for now I'm just awkwardly placing them on the dresser when I clean her cage. I'd like a sturdy shelf or something to have over her cage. Any ideas?


----------



## hanhan27

When I was into reptiles, I always used those hooks that you would screw into the ceiling to hang a plant... but I put them in the wall behind the aquariums, then used the metal clamp things on the domes to hang them from the hooks while fiddling around in the aquariums. Those hooks are super strong and I never had issues with that method.


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> When I was into reptiles, I always used those hooks that you would screw into the ceiling to hang a plant... but I put them in the wall behind the aquariums, then used the metal clamp things on the domes to hang them from the hooks while fiddling around in the aquariums. Those hooks are super strong and I never had issues with that method.


What a great idea! Maybe my dad could build a shelf with big strong hooks on the bottom.


----------



## ILuvHedgies

*Re: Cage setup examples*



LizardGirl said:


> I thought we had a great thread over on the other forum, so I think we should have one here too.
> 
> Link to old thread:
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... topic=1383
> 
> Please post pictures (if you don't attach, make sure they are small) of your cages and setups. It'd be nice to keep the irrelevant chatting to a minimum as well.
> 
> I'll start with a few of the setups Inky has had...
> 
> Back when I had both wheels in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redone with loft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With old wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid of Inky Demonstrating the tube:


Hi, what food and water dish do you use for your hedgie in the picture? They're cute.


----------



## packrat

Quilliam' cage. I should take down the cardboard around the ramp. It probably wouldn't help much and he's never had a problem getting up the ramp that I know of.


----------



## Lilysmommy

His cage looks very nice! I'd really suggest leaving the cardboard up, though. It probably wouldn't hold his weight if he leaned on it, but having it there for him to bump into with his nose at least keeps him from just walking off the edge, which he might do if you took it down (especially if he's used to knowing it's there). Doesn't look like it's hurting anything, and better safe than sorry!


----------



## ILuvHedgies

*Re: Cage Examples*



r_k_chic47 said:


> I just made a C&C cage about a week ago (well, minus the corolplast). It doesnt quite look as nice as yours though, Gnarly! Plus my pictures didnt turn out as well :lol:
> 
> A view of the cage and storage area underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His bucket wheel, food&water, tp tube, and toy car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His food, water, and rubber ducky/calico cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His hedgie bag and stuffed animals (from mcdonalds a LONG time ago :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another front view


Hi! The food and water dish your using for your hedgie in the picture is really cute, where did you get it? What brand is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sar-uh

Petunia's cage without the top on:










I put a puppy training pad on the right side of the cage to make for easy clean-up in the morning. It's also a good way to see what color her poop and pee are. I know some hedgies shred those pads, but Petunia never has.

I usually turn up one corner of the liner for her, since she always burrows under it to sleep.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Sar-uh said:


> Petunia's cage without the top on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a puppy training pad on the right side of the cage to make for easy clean-up in the morning. It's also a good way to see what color her poop and pee are. I know some hedgies shred those pads, but Petunia never has.
> 
> I usually turn up one corner of the liner for her, since she always burrows under it to sleep.


Does this cage come with a top? And do you know if a CSW will fit inside the cage with the top on by any chance?


----------



## hanhan27

My CSBW just clears the lid of my C&C when it's on the lowest height setting. I know the CSWs are taller because I had to exchange my original CSW for the CSBW due to the height issue.


----------



## Sar-uh

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Does this cage come with a top? And do you know if a CSW will fit inside the cage with the top on by any chance?


Yes, it comes with a top. The cage's height is 14", so a CSBW would fit, but not a CSW.


----------



## JoanneJ

Gnarly said:


> This my set up. I have a four level C&C cage (the very bottom level is storage). There is one hedgehog per level. I also have sterelite bin cages. I have been meaning to make another four or five story C&C cage pretty soon, for the ladies.


Could someone please tell me where I can find crates like this or what they are called as I would love to make a bigger cage for Lucy.
I just love the look of these, I live in Canada and we have a walmart Rona Zellars home depot as well . Much appreciated
Joanne and Lucy


----------



## Nancy

JoanneJ said:


> Could someone please tell me where I can find crates like this or what they are called as I would love to make a bigger cage for Lucy.
> I just love the look of these, I live in Canada and we have a walmart Rona Zellars home depot as well . Much appreciated
> Joanne and Lucy


Canadian Tire sells them. Walmart does on occasion but if I remember correctly, theirs is only 3 cubes compared to 4 at CTC. Walmart used to have a few different colours. Costco also sells them sometimes and is by far the cheapest place with the best colour selection.

Make certain the ones you get have 9 openings. Some of them have less and they are not safe.


----------



## Tabbikat

Bed Bath and beyond also sells them and there are a few locations in Ontario. (Oakville, Mississauga, etc). The nice thing is you get an extra 2 grids because of the shelves. Here is a link: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/product. ... =16719773&


----------



## Tabbikat

one more thing, you can get the coroplast at Deserres - the Arts and crafts store.


----------



## JoanneJ

Thank you everyone for helping me with much appreciated 
Joanne and Lucy


----------



## Stephenie

I'm getting a hedgie in a couple months and am trying to get everything prepped and ready before I bring my little one home. I'm definitely going to build a C&C cage with coroplast, I'd like to add a loft also. My question is, for a ramp I planned on using pvc or the dryer vent stuff but I'm not sure how to attach fabric liner around the inside. Do I just get super creative and make it work? I'm going to have fleece liners, they just seem to be the cleanest and easiest to manage.


----------



## Brunswick

All of theses examples really helped me out before I got my little guy! Here is the cage setup that I have for Val.


----------



## hedgielove89

I finally got Rammus a ferret nation. I still have more things to put in it since he has so much space now, compared to the plastic container he was in. I will post more pics when I finally get the rest of his stuff


----------



## EtherealRose

My husband & I just added on to Durzo's sz Lg "My Super Pet" cage - he is enjoying the space 








... and a CSW is on its way!


----------



## AdvisoryClown

I just got my hedgie, and this was taken right when I put her in. I've added a few cardboard tubes and toys since. She loves the tubes, but I haven't found anything else she likes yet. I took a lot of inspiration from other setups in this post.

[attachment=0:2qegm6g4]IMG_2263_small.JPG[/attachment:2qegm6g4]


----------



## Nancy

Great looking cage, but, the ramp and especially the loft are not safe. The loft needs to have a full height barrier to prevent hedgie from falling off. Most hedgehogs have limited spatial awareness and will walk of the edge of anything. Falls, even from short distances can result in broken bones and injury.


----------



## AdvisoryClown

Thanks for the tip...I will go ahead and make the changes immediately!


----------



## Nancy

AdvisoryClown said:


> Thanks for the tip...I will go ahead and make the changes immediately!


----------



## Draenog

Love the stormtrooper hiding place... is it a hiding place? It's awesome.


----------



## Isismommy

I got this idea on this thread so I figured I would post it here as a way of returning the favor. This is where Isis and JuJu Bee live together. As you can see there are two wheels and food dishes. They use the water dish together. I had to take out the igloo because they wouldn't sleep in it. Now they have a hammock the is spread out on a wooden frame. In the middle are two tubes that connect the two cages. There is also a dig pool with river rocks that Isis will dig for mealworms in. I will have to post that video sometime. It is really cute. Anyhow, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum for wonderful ideas and inspiration.


----------



## chriscml

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me what's the shipment cost like to if i ordered C&C cages to Malaysia? It's really hard to find around here. The last time i saw it was in a household departmental store but the size didn't seem right. 
I got a cage a right now for my baby hedhie but i would like her to have more floor space. Since the wire cage is tall enough, I plan to modify it to create another floor but am just now sure how. The only thing I can think of is to use coroplast and tie it to the edges and use the hosing for her to climb up or down. I tried creating a staircase but it seems to take up space since i am not making it steep. 
I'll upload a picture of my current cage and what i plan to do. Maybe I can get some ideas and feedback.

Also, I'm having problem finding the huge hose (the ones like on the washing machine but bigger). Where do I find that?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

chriscml said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's the shipment cost like to if i ordered C&C cages to Malaysia? It's really hard to find around here. The last time i saw it was in a household departmental store but the size didn't seem right.
> I got a cage a right now for my baby hedhie but i would like her to have more floor space. Since the wire cage is tall enough, I plan to modify it to create another floor but am just now sure how. The only thing I can think of is to use coroplast and tie it to the edges and use the hosing for her to climb up or down. I tried creating a staircase but it seems to take up space since i am not making it steep.
> I'll upload a picture of my current cage and what i plan to do. Maybe I can get some ideas and feedback.
> 
> Also, I'm having problem finding the huge hose (the ones like on the washing machine but bigger). Where do I find that?


I'm sure you can get the grids to make a C&C (it's metal shelving) in Malaysia. There is no need for you to buy it and have it shipped when you can probably make it yourself for cheap over there 

People use dryer vents. Try hardware stores around your area.


----------



## Tavia06

Quick question, Im on the waitlist for a hedgie for june and they come with homemade bucket wheels, my hedgies cage is going to be right next to my bed and I noticed that many of you have the cages next to your beds, whats the consensus on the noise at night by bucket wheels??


----------



## moxieberry

Tavia06 said:


> Quick question, Im on the waitlist for a hedgie for june and they come with homemade bucket wheels, my hedgies cage is going to be right next to my bed and I noticed that many of you have the cages next to your beds, whats the consensus on the noise at night by bucket wheels??


Bucket wheels are silent, unless the bearing on the wheel gets wet, which can cause it to squeak. If it's too close to the wall of the cage, it can make the cage rattle, but that's easy to fix/prevent. A bucket wheel that's made correctly and working the way it should makes no sound, and all you'd hear from running is the little pattering sound of tiny hedgehog feet.


----------



## hanhan27

And if you use heat lamps, they might dry out the poop that your hedgie... err... 'drops' on the wheel pretty quickly. If that's the case, little turds might be clicking around in there while your hog wheels, which can be rather agitating lol. :lol: 

My hog's C&C cage is on the other side of the room as my bed and I hardly ever wake up at night because of hedgie noises. Maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## Isismommy

I have a two comfort wheels in my cage next to my bed. I had to secure a piece of fleece on the back of the wheel and oil it with olive oil to stop the squeaking and knocking. Now all I hear is the pitter patter of little feet as they run. It actually puts me to sleep at times. I have grown so accustom to it that I miss it when I don't hear it. :lol:


----------



## Tavia06

Thank you all so much! I feel much better knowing that it wont be to bad haha thanks a bunch!!


----------



## abzx10r

*NEED OPINIONS*

Well I have everything in place that I need, the only thing is I'm pretty sure I need a bigger bin/tub!

Any opinions on my setup would be lovely...a local hedgie owner helped me setup everything but she even said you need a bigger tub....just want some feed back!

ps the lighting I'm using is this...
a 25w uv day light(not a heat bulb) just makes it so she has daylight
a 75w eramic heat emitter bulb

tub stays around 74-76 degrees now


----------



## Kalandra

Bigger the better. Instead of a bigger tub, you can also get a second tub and expand by cutting a couple of holes and inserting a PVC pipe.


----------



## abzx10r

Kalandra said:


> Bigger the better. Instead of a bigger tub, you can also get a second tub and expand by cutting a couple of holes and inserting a PVC pipe.


Very limited space due to her being in my room...the dogs at my house are way to curious! I love that idea and saw pictures.....


----------



## kailey lane

Here is my first attempt at making a c&c cage i was a bit over safe with getting 10inch walls but its my first hedgie so better safe than sorry.She enjoys her loft.i added the bottom storage for space and Because its much easier to clean and care for her when its waste level instead of on the floor.The room she is in has its own thermostat and is kept at 76 degrees.here is prinkles home


----------



## abzx10r

shes so cute, little hedgie for sure! how old is she/he?


----------



## Christemo

So, I have changed up her cage since our flood. She's now on top of one of our storage thingys.


----------



## Tavia06

What size "litter john" and "igloo" does everyone use?? is the size for hamsters ok for the litter john?? the only other sizes i seem to find are massive like more then a foot wide.


----------



## Christemo

I don't use a litter box, and the igloo is the large one. The hamster ones are far too small.


----------



## SiegeRichters

Here's Q's Loft in Manila. It's really hot here so instead of heating pads, I use an electric fan to cool him down (ACs are expensive here not to mention the consume so much electricity). I used flannel (locally know as pranela) as his cage liner for the sleeping area and felt in the playpen.


----------



## Madds

So I spent a couple weeks trying to look though every post on this thread to help give me ideas, so I figured I'd contribute by adding pictures of Whimsy's house  She has kind of a modified C&C, it's about 17X37ish down stairs and the upper level is 17X14ish. came out to just over 5 square feet if I remember correctly. Whimsy has two of the smallest sized cat bowls at Petco (I just thought they were pretty), a ferret tunnel secured to the sides for stairs, a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, liners from Tranquills, and a elephant to sleep in. Also, it's heated by two 60 watt CHE on a thermostat.


----------



## Guest

do you have a lid? @ madds

the second level could easily be climbed out of and the coroplast looks to be very short on the bottom as well


----------



## Madds

I've thought about it for when I'm go gone all day, but whimsy hasn't ever climbed anything, inside or outside of her cage. I know that does't mean she won't, but I think any place she could try to go up she'd get blocked by that ferret tube. I'll try cutting a cube or two so she can keep her upstairs and still have a lid.


----------



## Guest

you could make the coroplast higher and i would defintaly block off the second level it looks way to short. looks to be only 6 inches and a hedgehog can reach un 8 inches if they want. the top part needs to be blocked off because if she decides to climb its the fall down that is worry some. 

there is tons of times where people have said " there hedgehog doesnt climb" and then they do.


----------



## Christemo

Lily - Some hogs don't climb, period. Mine has never tried to or really wants to.


----------



## Nancy

Lilyhogs said:


> you could make the coroplast higher and i would defintaly block off the second level it looks way to short. looks to be only 6 inches and a hedgehog can reach un 8 inches if they want. the top part needs to be blocked off because if she decides to climb its the fall down that is worry some.
> 
> there is tons of times where people have said " there hedgehog doesnt climb" and then they do.


I agree. Unless a hedgehog is watched every minute both day and night, it can't be said with certainty that hedgie doesn't climb or that she/he won't ever climb. It is always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Guest

exactly nancy, ive heard of people who have 3 year old hogs who have one day decided to climb ant theyve woken up and there was no hog in the cage.

its better to take precautions, then to have something happen and regret it later


----------



## irise235

Here's my hedgehogs cage. Its made of sealed wood (not sure if thats the correct term) and has a glass front. The plant and all is a reflection so it looks like the left side of her cage also has glass but it doesn't. Its got a mesh top and a ventilation strip thats kind of hard to see but its under the sliding doors  its like 120cm long, 60cm wide and 50cm high (i think). She has an exoterra daylight lamp which uses a timer to turn on and off (12hour cycle) and she has the heat emitter lamp as well from the professional series.
She has also got a rabbit cage which is like 100cmx50cm but she's not using it atm.
let me know what you guys think.


----------



## itbrti

irise235 said:


> Here's my hedgehogs cage. let me know what you guys think.


It's nice BUT there needs to be something under the wheel where it can catch the waste.


----------



## HedgieGirl519

itbrti said:


> It's nice BUT there needs to be something under the wheel where it can catch the waste.


There actually doesn't HAVE to be something under the wheel  There are a few members that I've seen who don't have anything at all. But paper towel does work nicely if you don't want a litter pan. I've also seen putting an extra piece of fleece under the wheel.


----------



## irise235

a litter pan wouldn't really make a difference because she doesn't use the wheel often as a toilet and when she does it stays in the wheel.  Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Alexia

Hello! I just "remodeled" today, his house and wheel used to be switched and his food dishes were in the smaller bin. I just feel that now he has more room. Should I keep it the new way, or go back to the old?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Looks like a great set up to me!


----------



## Guest

Looks great love the powder blue theme


----------



## bubbzz

new set up from her large living world deluxe habitat to her new C&C cage which is a weird dimension, but it's perfect for me and her.
it's basically 2X3, with an extra cube on one side for her igloo. we are hoping to make a second floor, which we are going to make into a big playground, more like a ball room but with fleece for her to jump around in.
she has 2 PVC pipes that are kind of small 3" going to go get a new one soon.
her new CSBW wheel  a flower pot for her to go into if she wants a cooler place to be and a whole bunch of toys that aren't in the pictures.


----------



## sweetpastry89

ehanton said:


> Here is Alfie's Critter Nation! I will be adding a loft soon


love your cage, just got a critter nation cage too


----------



## Hedgey lover

krbshappy71 said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would put the bed on the first floor, just in case he doesn't want to climb up the ramp every night, some will, some won't. The particular ramp in that picture is far too steep for a hedgie, and I'd say too steep for a cavy
> How could you make it not so steep
Click to expand...


----------



## FiaSpice

I wante to post mine but I keptsaying later later. I wanted to show mine before I take Litchi's cage off. My dad cosum made those stands with MDF and black paint. I bought the wood baskets at Jysk and my dad made Litchi's unit so I could fit them and the cage of course. Tangelo's unit was made to acomodate the tub holding Yesterday's New, pans and his transport cage (and some of my art!). My space is very timited in the hedgie/computer room: there's barely and inch or twoo between each furniture!

This was Litchi's cage (Super Pet Extra Large modified) on the left with her Comfort wheel. I made cage liner for this cage and Tangelo's









This is Tangelo's cage. It's a used Living World X-Large cage. 









They both have a lamp that's timed to be only from 8am-10pm (yes I'm a Spice Girls/Melanie C fan!)









They are on wheels so they are easy to move, I love my dad!


----------



## MurE

This is Poggle's cage set up.

He has a Living World cage, dome and bowls, a Carolina Storm wheel attached to the cage wall with the litter box underneath (which he finally uses regularly now), and there's a fleece pouch that's long enough to stick out of the doorway so that he can get easily in and out as he pleases. I made a cover for his dome that looks like a tree 

You can see the general process of how to do the dome cover here if you're interested: http://mytutorlist.blogspot.ca/2011/07/ ... -into.html

Oh, and I made fleece liners for his cage too. They are 2 ply with rounded corners.


----------



## Draenog

That looks so cute, but it looks way too small to me?


----------



## bmaditz

Here is Briar's cage


----------



## MurE

I know, I originally bought the rabbit Living World cage size, but my mother had a heart attack over how big it was and how much space it took up. I returned it and got the guinea pig size and that's what I have now. 

I don't think Poggles minds much though since I take him out every day so he can go exploring in the room. So that's his room, and the rest of the house is the rest of his house too


----------



## Tabi

Hedgie homes before new bucket wheels!
Neytiri's 








Faolan's with breeding tub beside it


----------



## Tabi

MurE said:


> I know, I originally bought the rabbit Living World cage size, but my mother had a heart attack over how big it was and how much space it took up. I returned it and got the guinea pig size and that's what I have now.
> 
> I don't think Poggles minds much though since I take him out every day so he can go exploring in the room. So that's his room, and the rest of the house is the rest of his house too


BY THE WAY!!!! I LOOVEEEE the tree cover!! I'd buy one if you'd be up to making me one  haha


----------



## MurE

Thanks! Maybe one day I'll make a few more and sell them. I've been meaning to make a new one for Poggles that is a different "theme". I really wanted to make him a cupcake one, but it seems too girly 

For now, the general instructions on how to make this dome modification are posted on my blog here: http://mytutorlist.blogspot.ca/2011/07/living-world-dome-modification-into.html

Let me know if you ever make a dome modification! I'd love to see what other people have been making to cover their domes.


----------



## Tabi

awesome thanks ! 
I'd love to see the cupcake one! I assume it'd just be a circle top with little sprinkles on top  I'm gunna make a cupcake for my girl and a tree for my boy this weekend!


----------



## Draenog

MurE said:


> I know, I originally bought the rabbit Living World cage size, but my mother had a heart attack over how big it was and how much space it took up. I returned it and got the guinea pig size and that's what I have now.
> 
> I don't think Poggles minds much though since I take him out every day so he can go exploring in the room. So that's his room, and the rest of the house is the rest of his house too


All right. Yes I do the same, but I still find something like that too small if I see how much my hedgie runs around during the night (I have to admit he's a really active guy). But I guess you don't really have a choice, mums  And I love the palm tree cover


----------



## fairywinged

I really want to make one of those tree covers but I am new to sewing and your instructions arent clear enough to me. I am hoping maybe my boyfriend who knows how to sew alot better can read them and get the jist and make one for me


----------



## MurE

Ah, sorry! They are very, very general instructions. Someone in the comments asked me if I could give her more details so I just added as much as I remembered at a later date. In real life, it was a lot of trial and error until I got what I wanted.

I tried to draw you some pictures to help you yesterday, but I realized that I don't really remember how I did it anymore. I would have to get the fabric and dome in front of me to do it over again. So I had to discard the drawings since I think they are wrong and I don't want to give you wrong instructions.

Nowadays, I obsessively take photos so that I can make clear photo tutorials on my blog. I posted the a new Summer Flannel Pita Pouch tutorial today http://www.mytutorlist.blogspot.ca/2012/07/summer-flannel-pita-pouch-tutorial-for.html

Good luck with the dome cover!!!

If I find some more corduroy at the fabric shop on clearance, I'll pick up some more and see if I can come up with a better tutorial...


----------



## MurE

Draenog, 

Loki looks amazing, and so does his blog. You take great photos! Your personal blog reminds me very much of the opening sequence of True Blood, and even includes a photo from it (I think). Nice work!

One day when I move out, I'll get Poggles a bigger cage. He doesn't seem to mind his cage though. He would rather go home than be in the room! He does a few laps on a familiar route and then sits patiently at the cage side waiting to be air-lifted back into his house. I think he only comes out for the worms, lol.


----------



## Draenog

MurE said:



> Draenog,
> 
> Loki looks amazing, and so does his blog. You take great photos! Your personal blog reminds me very much of the opening sequence of True Blood, and even includes a photo from it (I think). Nice work!
> 
> One day when I move out, I'll get Poggles a bigger cage. He doesn't seem to mind his cage though. He would rather go home than be in the room! He does a few laps on a familiar route and then sits patiently at the cage side waiting to be air-lifted back into his house. I think he only comes out for the worms, lol.


Thank you, and yes I really like their opening sequence, love the feel of it. 

I don't think he'll mind, no. Mine loves to explore, he goes everywhere especially places where he isn't supposed to go :lol:


----------



## MurE

I bought some more fabric this weekend so I'm going to do a test run to see if I can replicate Poggle's "tree house" dome cover. Anyone want me to make them one too while I'm at it? I couldn't find brown corduroy, but I found some nice dark brown polar fleece so I'm going to make the stump part with that instead.

Send me a private message if you do!

I'll add some proper photos to the tutorial and post the link when I'm done.

Yay!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

bubbzz said:


> new set up from her large living world deluxe habitat to her new C&C cage which is a weird dimension, but it's perfect for me and her.
> it's basically 2X3, with an extra cube on one side for her igloo. we are hoping to make a second floor, which we are going to make into a big playground, more like a ball room but with fleece for her to jump around in.
> she has 2 PVC pipes that are kind of small 3" going to go get a new one soon.
> her new CSBW wheel  a flower pot for her to go into if she wants a cooler place to be and a whole bunch of toys that aren't in the pictures.


what color wheel is that? it is so cute, i might get that color... hmm.. now i have to contemplate more on my color choice! 

p.s i love your set up with the extra cube on the side. haha so many possibilities with the c&c! i havn't made my cage yet so i'm exploring options..


----------



## MurE

Wow, I love that cage idea! I especially like all the tubes coming out of the dome. It looks like so much fun!

I like that wheel colour too, Kelsey. It's cute, huh?


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

MurE said:


> Wow, I love that cage idea! I especially like all the tubes coming out of the dome. It looks like so much fun!
> 
> I like that wheel colour too, Kelsey. It's cute, huh?


yep very cute.


----------



## bubbzz

sorry this is so late haven't had internet in a while,
it's the sparkly green  
i love it! it can be for a girl or a boy 
and thank you very much on the compliments, C&C cages are pretty awesome!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

bubbzz said:


> sorry this is so late haven't had internet in a while,
> it's the sparkly green
> i love it! it can be for a girl or a boy
> and thank you very much on the compliments, C&C cages are pretty awesome!


hmm sparkly green.. interesting.  thanks for the reply! i was thinking of the blue.. but now.. decisions decisions.


----------



## MurE

Ironically, it was because I couldn't decide on which colour to go with that I went with... no colour. Lol! I just went for the regular CSW. It was bigger too, and I was worried Poggles would turn out to be a fatso. I think it was a good decision in the end. Poggles and his wheel are BFFs.


----------



## Ela

This is Tank's home. My family calls it the zoo enclosure. :lol: His old home used to be a sterlite bin, but I think this better suits his explorer personality.

In it you can see the new duckie and elephant liner I just finished making for him today. It took me awhile to figure out how to use my mom's sewing machine, I'm qiute the novice when it comes to sewing crafts. :lol:


----------



## MurE

Nice work on the liner! Did you come up with this on your own? I am impressed! Is it double sided? Now, if you sew an inner border on this liner, it will prevent it from being so puffy along the edges. You just pin everything in place neatly and sew right on top of the finished liner. Leave your needle in the fabric when you turn at the corners.

If this is fleece material, the threads will bury deep into the fleece and won't be a risk for catching on nails. Make sure to backstitch to lock the stitching in place.

I love the cute fleece design


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

MurE said:


> Nice work on the liner! Did you come up with this on your own? I am impressed! Is it double sided? Now, if you sew an inner border on this liner, it will prevent it from being so puffy along the edges. You just pin everything in place neatly and sew right on top of the finished liner. Leave your needle in the fabric when you turn at the corners.
> 
> If this is fleece material, the threads will bury deep into the fleece and won't be a risk for catching on nails. Make sure to backstitch to lock the stitching in place.
> 
> I love the cute fleece design


 :lol: oh MurE, always putting your 2 cents in for sewing advice.

the liner looks cute! do they call it the zoo enclosure because of the liner?


----------



## MurE

Kelsey the hedgehog said:


> oh MurE, always putting your 2 cents in for sewing advice


Ah, sorry! It's like a nervous twitch! I can't help it! Forgive me!


----------



## Ela

Yes, the liner is double sided with a layer of flannel on top and fleece on the bottom with stitched batting in the middle. I made it based on suggestions given throughout the forums, but basically it's just 3 rectangles sewn together. :lol: Thanks for the advice MurE, I love how you made your's, but I'm not very good at sewing straight so I didn't plan on sewing the border to make it flat.

My family calls it the zoo enclosure because it takes up 70% of 1 wall of the study and extends into about 30% of the room. haha I like looking for cute prints to make liners out of, it just makes his home more fun to look at.


----------



## Konakuer

All this great examples made me consider switching to polar fleece and so I did... I think my hedgehogs are more confortable now, now I only hope they keep pooping under the wheel!










I didn't like the type of fleece but it was the only one they had :/ also I didn't have a swewing machine so the liner is a mess... But I will make a better one for my other hedgie


----------



## MurE

Konakuer said:


> I didn't have a swewing machine so the liner is a mess... But I will make a better one for my other hedgie


Holy smokes! You sewed the liner by hand! You're amazing! I used to sew by hand and it took sooooo looooong. Finally, my bf got tired of me never having time to go out so he bought me a sewing machine for Christmas, bwahahaha! :lol:

Are you going to sew the carrying bag by hand too?!? I am in awe.



Ela said:


> I'm not very good at sewing straight so I didn't plan on sewing the border to make it flat.


Ah, I used to have that problem too. I figured out that the sewing machine wants to pull the fabric in straight. It will sort of do the work for you. So your main job is not really to move the fabric, so much as to guide the position of the fabric. Use the straight edges of the sewing machine foot to help you. Line the fabric up with one of the lines on the machine foot (ex. the straight edge of the foot) and then just focus on keeping the edge of the fabric lined up with that guide while you sew.

Learning to regulate the speed of the sewing also helps. If you go slowly, it's easy to keep things straight, but if you go too fast it will be hard to adjust the fabric fast enough. So go slow, focus on keeping your guide and your fabric lined up, and you should have straight sewing.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Konakuer

MurE said:


> Holy smokes! You sewed the liner by hand! You're amazing! I used to sew by hand and it took sooooo looooong. Finally, my bf got tired of me never having time to go out so he bought me a sewing machine for Christmas, bwahahaha! :lol:
> 
> Are you going to sew the carrying bag by hand too?!? I am in awe.


Yes, haha, thanks. I like to sew small stuff like videogame and cellphone pouches, but it was really hard to make the liner compared to that! My hands hurt when I finished, but it was worth it for my babies!

I will have to, the machine is broken and I have no money to fix it right now  I wish I had a bf like that, hahaha


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

@konakuer can i just say i love your little hedgie animation in the corner  i spent 8 minutes looking at it from different angles and i kept thinking i knew what it was doing and then all the sudden i would see it a different way! :lol: is it a hedgie squishing it's cheeks and going *bwoop*.... *bwoop* with it's mouth?


----------



## johnnybackbidder

Hello everyone,
I'm a new Hedgie owner, her name is "Uno"
Right now shes in a 30 gallon aquarium,I want to get a cage for the summer and use the tank in the winter.
Would this type of cage work?? Its the wire spacing that Im wondering about, the spacing is 1" apart
Will that work??
Johnny and Uno
[attachment=0:3dpip1ci]5N85O25X53E13La3I6c7h7ef3a6aa8fb01934.jpg[/attachment:3dpip1ci]


----------



## Viki

It could work. The loft area must be closed off around the sides because hedgehogs for some reason love to walk off edges.I can't see a ramp to get up it but it has to have a solid bottom and closed at the sides as well. Besides that it looks great.


----------



## FiaSpice

Looks like Tangelo's cage. It's fine, but I would take off the loft level, it would take lots cage space to make a safe ramp.


----------



## Tym4myself

Well my cage is almost completely done. I am still waiting for the wheel to get here and the CHE bulb. I did this all by myself without any help from my hubby...so if I can do it, anyone can. ;-)

Oh and don'tcha just love the pink panther fleece? LOL It was on clearance for $2.00 a yard so I bought what they had left to use as the bedding. I decided to use the MSU fleece to make the carrying pouch and sleeping bags. Hubby said there was just something "wrong" about having an animal pooping on MSU, lol.


----------



## MurE

I love your cage. When I upgrade Poggles cage one day, I'll make one just like that


----------



## Tym4myself

Thanks, MurE! I had so much fun making it!


----------



## kcgirl62

My sterlite cage doesn't have a top so I was wondering how I should hold the lights up? I Will post a picture when I get my wheel and cage liners!


----------



## Ela

You could use taller free standing lamps, but I think it's would be wise to get a lid. There was a post not long ago where a hedgie climbed out and caused an understandable panic!

You can take the sterilite lid, cut out the middle, and then duct tap or screw a garden wire fence to cover the middle. =)


----------



## kcgirl62

My breeder said it should be fine because the walls are 16'' tall but if I do end up putting lids on would a chicken wire be ok?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

This is my two story C&C, its 3x2 squares, and 3 squares high with an extra cube at the top to accommodate the extra inch of Squiggys CSW. Squiggy's section is the top with Thalia right below with her CSBW. This was surprisingly easy to build and is actually very sturdy. The grids in the center lift out and are hinged with zip ties to make a kind of swinging door. My hedgies aren't climbers, but if they did try they would have to physically open the doors. This way I didn't have to make space to expand it, just made it taller.


----------



## Ela

Yeah, chicken wire was what I was thinking of. =)

My old setup was a bin about 14.5 inches high and it had a lid. Apperantly they can be real escape artists if they climb up on things in their cages to use as steps. My breeder found one female hedgehog in the bin of another one who had babies in the bin too! She probably did some ninja moves with the wheel. lol both hedgies were sweet so crisis was adverted!


----------



## moxieberry

Unless you need the middle of the bin's lid to have some sort of metal grate for the sake of holding a CHE or keeping out a cat/dog, you can just leave it open. The inward-facing edge created when you cut out the middle is enough of a barrier for even the best escape artist hedgie, in my experience.


----------



## kcgirl62

It could but it doesn't look very good IMO.


----------



## hedgehog12

sterlite bins work well but i have problems finding a large enough one and im still looking
my cage looks about like this


----------



## hedgehog12

good examples 
im going to try use some of these ideas i think pepper will like it


----------



## Mommatobe

Emma's cage  (dig box added post pics)!


----------



## MurE

I love the hedgie liner  Love the cage too. I gotta build that one day. It's a winner!


----------



## Mommatobe

Cage took better part of two days but was well worth it cause she has so much room plus have storage for all her stuff. Liners are flannel tops with cotton middles and fleece bottoms/boarder. Were a breeze to make and find absorb so much more then just the fleece so no to little stink happening if she misses her litterpan!


----------



## MurE

How very ingenius! Nice work!


----------



## Mommatobe

Thank you, got idea mainly from here and some youtube videos. So can't take credit for all of it, just for the time it took! :lol:


----------



## Annagrace89

Lulu's cage! She abandoned her igloo and loves sleeping in my old t-shirts much better.


----------



## ehanton

Snuffles new home! The coroplast is a little low, but until I can find larger sheets of coroplast I am going to have to improvise..










I thought these bowls were so cute..










Separate wheel area!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

Annagrace89 said:


> Lulu's cage! She abandoned her igloo and loves sleeping in my old t-shirts much better.


what size wheel is that? it looks too small in the picture.. 
if it's a comfort wheel, it should be the 12"


----------



## kcgirl62

hedgehog12 said:


> sterlite bins work well but i have problems finding a large enough one


You could use two bins and connect them with a PVC tube.


----------



## Annagrace89

what size wheel is that? it looks too small in the picture.. 
if it's a comfort wheel, it should be the 12" [/quote]

I'm not sure, I've been thinking about getting her a bucket wheel sometime. It's the wheel she came with (along with just the small bin  ) It shouldn't be urgent since I've watched her wheel and her back doesn't hit the center.


----------



## Viki




----------



## Shell

Percy's cage is finally complete. We had one large cage at first but had to get another after putting the CSW in which Percy is absolutely thrilled with. He has a plastic covered litter box which I put a peice of fleece over so he has privacy, and in the other cage he has his sleeping area with his fleece pouch, dig box, and some toys in. We joined the cages with a 4 inch PVC tube so he can easily get from one side to the other.
He has thermometers on each cage, and we use a ceramic floor heater to keep the room warm. It's a small room so it warms up quite quickly.


----------



## Blarg_King

My hedgehog Olivia's cage  (and my halo figurine collection) You can see her in the bottom left of the cage.
[attachment=2:bxuyn9x6]IMG_0176.jpg[/attachment:bxuyn9x6]
Her food and water bowls (she wont drink from a bottle) and her green squeaky ball.
[attachment=1:bxuyn9x6]IMG_0177.jpg[/attachment:bxuyn9x6]
Her fleece sleeping bag my mom made for her.
[attachment=0:bxuyn9x6]IMG_0178.jpg[/attachment:bxuyn9x6]

As you can see I use a high tech clamp light to keep her cage lit for 14 hours a day. Right now I'm using a 40 watt incandescent bulb but once the CHE I ordered gets here I'm switching it to a 7 Watt LED bulb to save energy.


----------



## pickles17

Do you have a wheel?


----------



## Blarg_King

No. I just let her run around my room for a few hours a day. I have all the wires and stuff she could get into out of her reach.


----------



## nikki

You really should have a wheel, hedgies will run up to 5 miles in a night, they prefer to do most of their running at night which is natural for them.


----------



## moxieberry

Agreed. A wheel is a necessity for a happy, healthy hedgehog. I put it just below "food/water" and "appropriate temperature". If they don't have food/water or adequate heat, they'll die. They won't die without a wheel, but in terms of importance, it's only slightly less. 

As mentioned, up to 5 miles per night (and usually at least 2) is average for a hedgehog. Some will run considerably more. (LizardGirl's boy, Josten, regularly goes 10+ and recently broke his own record with 16 miles in one night. I myself have several that are more in the 5-8 range on average.) Running around and exploring outside of the cage, even for several hours each day, just can't compare to having access to a wheel.


----------



## Blarg_King

Wheels are expensive. And I have no money right now.


----------



## Sar-uh

Blarg_King said:


> Wheels are expensive. And I have no money right now.


Are you saying you can't buy a 12" Comfort wheel for $18? I sure hope you don't have to take your hog to the vet any time soon...


----------



## Blarg_King

The problem is nowhere sells them for 18$. All the pet stores within 100 Km of me sell them for around 40$. And yeah I hope I don't ever have to take her to a vet because again none of the veterinary places within 100 Km of me have any knowledge about hedgehogs.


----------



## Blarg_King

So after much explaining to my parents they agreed to buy a wheel for my hedgehog. Happy now?


----------



## Blarg_King

And after demonstrating to my hedgehog how the wheel works she responded by biting my hand. My hedgehog is kind of mean. :/


----------



## Quinn

That wheel isn't reccomended because of the seam down the middle. I've read here that it's possible for their nails to get caught and ripped off. Can you return it for a comfort wheel instead?


----------



## Blarg_King

Really? I get her a 30$ wheel and now its "not recommended" because it has a micron wide seam? I looked at it i can't even get a piece of paper stuck in that seam. So no I'm not going through the trouble of returning a perfectly good wheel and then driving to another town where the other pet store is (which I'm 99% sure only sells the exact same wheel). I'll fill the seam with hot glue and sand it smooth.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I know it's frustrating to realize that perhaps you haven't done enough research and you don't have everything you thought you needed for your hedgehog, or that some things are iffy, but the people giving advice are doing so because they want to make sure you have the knowledge necessary to provide your hedgehog with a happy life. It's helpful if you try to keep that in mind and keep your responses a bit less antagonistic. Their advice comes from past experiences that others have, and from concern for the hedgehog. We are trying to help, not attack you.

Yes, that wheel has caused problems for other people. If you click on this thread, there's a picture of one of them covered in blood from a hedgehog with a ripped off nail and injured toes - viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937 Filling in the crack is a great idea and should help prevent that. I would also recommend that you double check the bolts in the middle of the wheel - another concern I've read is that they can come loose. If you're not willing to switch to a different wheel, obviously we can't make you. I'm glad you got a wheel for your hedgehog, just as long as it's made safe for her as well. Also, just in case you hadn't seen from reading elsewhere on the forum, keep in mind that you'll have to clean it daily as she'll likely pee and poop on it. Just wanted to warn you in case you hadn't read that.


----------



## Blarg_King

I get that people just wan't to help and I do appreciate it. Its just like "oh get her a wheel they need wheels" and its like ok fine then I'll do that. And then when I get a wheel people start telling me that the wheel isn't any good. And unfortunately it is true that these types of wheels are the only ones I can find.


----------



## NoDivision

I know it's easy to get defensive when people seem to be criticising you. However, as a pet owner of a less-than-common pet, it's almost certain that at some points you're going to have to fix or correct things that you thought were fine. It has happened to most of us at one point or another.

It might have been helpful if someone had mention beforehand that those types of wheels aren't safe, but one poster did suggest a specific wheel that is safe for hedgehogs and is usually available in pet stores. If you don't live in an area with a lot of pet stores, then you should order a safe wheel online rather than just making do with one that's unsafe. There are several wheels that are reccomended here. One of the most widley used is the Carolina Storm Wheel or Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, which there is an ad for at the top of the forums. If cost is an issue, which it seems to be, then the large comfort wheel that was mentioned can be bought on amazon for under $20, that's with shipping included. http://ow.ly/eQtSM


----------



## Sar-uh

As Lilysmommy said, I am speaking out of concern for your hedgehog. When someone says they can't afford the basics for their pet, it troubles me. Should your hedgehog become ill or injured, what are your options?


----------



## Blarg_King

I sincerely hope my hedgehog never becomes ill or injured because as I said earlier, none of the veterinary clinics near me have any knowledge about hedgehogs.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I hope he doesn't either, but...it's not a great way to proceed. Hedgehogs will almost 100% definitely need a vet's attention at some point in their life, or it's entirely likely you could lose her even 2-3 years before her time. Just because they don't have experience doesn't mean that they're completely useless - Try calling around and see if any of them are interested and willing to see her. Take her in for a wellness visit and see how they interact with her. See what things they recommend, and whether they're honest or not - if they're not sure about something, they should tell you, and be willing to look it up. Vets typically have colleagues and partners that they can call up for second opinions - perhaps they can find a vet clinic that may be too far for you to go to on a regular basis, but that can be contacted for advice on smaller matters. You really do need access to a vet you can worth with, or you'll likely end up in a situation where your hedgehog desperately needs a vet and you can do nothing but watch her in pain, or watch her die.


----------



## Quinn

I didn't mean to offend you. I was just letting you know. I once had the silent spinner as well at first. Found out it was unsafe and got the comfort wheel. It was loud so I upgraded to the CSBW. I thought I would let you know.


----------



## Blarg_King

@ lilysmommy Thats a good idea but honestly I don't have the money to take her to a vet, even for a wellness checkup.


----------



## NoDivision

Blarg_King said:


> @ lilysmommy Thats a good idea but honestly I don't have the money to take her to a vet, even for a wellness checkup.


Try and start saving up some money immediately, then. As a responsible pet owner, you need to be prepared for vet visits.


----------



## Nancy

Stores that sell the Silent Spinner usually also sell the Comfort Wheel. Comfort Wheels are more popular so possibly were out of stock.

Often when people make a suggestion such as, they need a wheel, it is expected that the person will then do their own research on what is a good or not. There is a Product Review section that lists commercially sold items and how safe and appropriate the product is. viewforum.php?f=41 Since you bought it so recently, I'd suggest taking it back and exchanging for the Comfort wheel. If that particular store doesn't have them, phone around and see who does.


----------



## Blarg_King

I have done research and whatnot. Nobody around here sells those comfort wheels. The just sell these silent spinner ones. Therefore I will fill the seam with glue so she can't get her toes caught in it. Besides I've only see one example of a hedgehog getting its claw ripped off.


----------



## Draenog

Blarg_King said:


> I have done research and whatnot. Nobody around here sells those comfort wheels. The just sell these silent spinner ones. Therefore I will fill the seam with glue so she can't get her toes caught in it. Besides I've only see one example of a hedgehog getting its claw ripped off.


I know of another, someone from my country recently had such an accident, she immediately ordered some of Larry's wheels. I personally wouldn't risk it even if there aren't many examples. But I think filling up the seam would do just fine!
Where do you live? It's really hard to get wheels here as well.


----------



## nikki

The only think I think of if you fill the seam is that wheel is curved so it will hold all the poop and pee in more that a flat wheel which will make it harder to clean. Pleae make sure to check the screw in the middle every day, there has been more than one hedgie that has been injured by the wheel falling off on them. Also just because you've only seen one example doesn't mean it hasn't happened alot more times, there's been more than one person on this forum that has had their hedgie hurt by that wheel.


----------



## Blarg_King

I've taken the wheel falling into consideration and came up with a solution: zip-tie the wheel's stand to her cage. Now its impossible for it to fall over.
Also I'm pleased to say that my hedgie figured out the wheel all by herself last night, I even managed to get a video of her running on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64tCGQRt ... e=youtu.be

EDIT: Also in regards to her peeing and pooping in the wheel, it appears so far she doesn't do that. She was going on the wheel all night and this morning its still in pristine condition.


----------



## nikki

The falling issues isn't just the whole wheel and stand tipping, its the center bolt coming loose and the wheel falling off the stand that is the problem.


----------



## Blarg_King

Oh yeah that too. I check the bolt every morning.


----------



## PrincessK

Harper's set-up isn't nearly as elaborate as some of them but I thought I'd share! I'm looking to expand on some things for her- more tunnels, enrichment etc. She likes to rearrange her space every night so I switch around where things are all the time and she seems to enjoy the challenge. She has a couple sleeping bags and small fleece blankets- all princess themed!


----------



## PricklySteph

PrincessK said:


> Harper's set-up isn't nearly as elaborate as some of them but I thought I'd share! I'm looking to expand on some things for her- more tunnels, enrichment etc. She likes to rearrange her space every night so I switch around where things are all the time and she seems to enjoy the challenge. She has a couple sleeping bags and small fleece blankets- all princess themed!


Hey! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to comment on this forum (sorry!) but I have a question for you! Does your hedgie use her litter box? Currently I just have a little pan underneath my hedgehog's wheel but he seems to ignore that and POOP EVERYWHERE. anything that can help minimize the mess in his cage will help, thanks!


----------



## Blarg_King

Okay so the last part of my hedgehog's heating setup arrived in the mail today, so I thought I would post new pictures of her setup with the heating system set up.

So in the bottom left corner you can see the small digital thermometer I have to measure the temperature in her cage. slightly left of the centre is the clamp light I've clamped to her cage for her 14 hours of light per day. Right now its a 40 watt incandescent bulb, but I'm putting in an 8 watt LED to save some energy. Its hooked up to a digital timer.
Slightly right of the centre is a 150 watt capable light/heat fixture. Inside is her "silent spinner" wheel (already been over that in the previous comments) her food and water dishes, her squeaky ball, and her fleece sleeping bag.

[attachment=2:1ktcej35]IMG_0035.JPG[/attachment:1ktcej35]

Heres an interior view of the 100 watt CHE. It does an excellent job so far of keeping her cage between 23 and 24 degrees Celsius.

[attachment=1:1ktcej35]IMG_0036.JPG[/attachment:1ktcej35]

This is the weird japanese thermostat I bought off ebay. Not a bad buy, it was only 30$ and it seems to work well. I checked it against my thermometer and its accurate to within a .5 degree of it. The only problem was it has australian plugs on it not north american so I had to to some minor modification to get it to work. Luckily the voltages are the same. (yes its says 22 degrees on the display, i took this right after I set it up, its at 23.5 now)

[attachment=0:1ktcej35]IMG_0037.JPG[/attachment:1ktcej35]


----------



## hedgielover

I have one, we made this cage out of an ikea shelf, we just added doors and a coroplast tray. When we first made it we used sticky back linoleum tiles to seal the floor and walls but after a few days the tiles on the walls started coming off and I realized we needed a wall for the front because Koloth was trying to walk out whenever I opened the cage doors so we created the coroplast tray. It's a little small but works for us, Koloth spends a lot of time out of his cage running around anyway.

This is picture with just the tile and the doors open. 

IMG_1484 by HeatherAsh44, on Flickr

A picture now that we have a wheel and the coroplast tray. (Koloth doesn't mind Tiberius and I watching while he demonstrates the wheel)

IMG_1590 by HeatherAsh44, on Flickr


----------



## Draenog

You keep him in that? I'm sorry but that's kinda sad how small it is


----------



## hedgielover

I realize it's smaller than most cages but it's still more than 2 sq feet and fits his wheel a place to snuggle and his food. For running around off the wheel he has the rest of the apartment. It's not like he's stuck in the cage 24/7.


----------



## Draenog

But I assume that's not during the late night? I find it way too small to be honest, you can't even fit in other stuff (like dig boxes or other toys) and he has barely space to run around when he's in his cage.
Here they usually say they need at least a 100 cm x 50 cm cage at the smallest. And I thought in the US they say at least 2 sq feet without all the stuff in it, so the floor space you have after you've put in the wheel and other things... well it's your cage of course, but I find it too small even if he's out a lot. But I found my old 100 cm x 50 cm cage too small already and I can really see mine is happier with more space although I have him out a lot (he runs around a lot at night). Might depend on the hog as well of course, as long as he's happy!


----------



## hedgielover

He's out in the apartment from when he wakes up (8:30 or 9:00) until about 11:30 or so, and he is up and running and exploring for that whole time. I'm well aware of the cage's limitations and you don't need to make me feel bad about it. He usually digs and burrows in a pile of fleece beside the wheel which he then sleeps under too. I am also aware of the common recommendations but I believe smaller is fine as long as the necessities fit. I may yet get him a bigger cage one day. However not everyone has the space to put a permanent big cage and smaller cage set ups can work if there is enough playpen or out of cage time. You can believe it is too small and provide your hedgehogs with big cages and I can make my choice to stick with what is working for us right now. I'm done justifying my decision.


----------



## Draenog

I'm not making you feel bad about it, I'm just saying I find it too small and there are certain measurements set and I don't think they're for nothing. But, like I said, it's your choice of course  but personally I wouldn't keep mine if I didn't have space for a roomy cage. But that's personal  and, like I said as well, if he's happy with it


----------



## PrincessK

Hey PricklySteph, 

Harper does use her litter box really well, but does still poop on her wheel a little. I think what helps is that I keep the recycled paper bedding in the litter with a fleece lining in the rest of the cage. She prefers to dig around in the bedding when she poops!


----------



## PricklySteph

Princess K,
that's so helpful! I know it's kind of hit or miss with this issue but right now Odin's in a sterillite bin. I'm expanding that into two sterillite bins connected by PVC this weekend though. I was definitely worried about the extra pooping space but I'll try a litter pan and see if that works, I'll let you know! Thanks!


----------



## giddysocks

Just finished Nigel's setup!
Well not quite. I still need to get some siding! (And to clean his wheel, it's mighty poopy.)









The thing off to the side was his old cage. It was more or less a sick room from my ferret and much too small.


----------



## Huntz362

Just finished Bonnie's cage. We gave up our closet for her  Usually we leave the doors open to the closet, but when there is scheduled maintenance at our apartment we will close them. Their is a slight possibility that we aren't suppose to have pets in our apartments :roll: Her light in the corner is set on a timer and the white walls makes the whole area light up great. The heater maintains a temperature around 75 and in both buckets their is a thermometer. In this picture Bonnie is sleeping in the corner of the bin that contains the CSW.


----------



## Hogzilla

This is Pillsbury's setup so far. I just got the second CHE and I am still having to put the fleece around the cage since we keep it pretty cool in here in the winter (68F) and the hubby won't put the heat up more than that. Anyway, I had just moved the lights around and messed with the cage so the temp wasn't up yet. Not much in there right now but I do plan on making a scavenging "pool" of river stones and I am on the look out for a Ferret Nation at some point. This one is the XL Super Pet. I am using fleece for my liners and litter box as I tried shavings in the litter box and it was a mess.

[attachment=2:s9v2qh3q]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1353957324.061032.jpg[/attachment:s9v2qh3q]

[attachment=1:s9v2qh3q]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1353957354.894411.jpg[/attachment:s9v2qh3q]

[attachment=0:s9v2qh3q]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1353957373.045627.jpg[/attachment:s9v2qh3q]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74

Here's my little Penny's home. Still waiting on some more toys and some more grids to make a stand.


----------



## SouthernSweet

Sharing Quinnlee's new cage  I'm loving this Ferret Nation! It fits in my room better than my C&C did. It's also very pretty.

This is the first fleece set I made her, as well. The bag is large and filled with fleece strips, which she loves (and loves to make messes with).

On top she has her CHE & lamp & thermostat.

I may get a different tunnel for her because the current pipe is awkward in the cage.

ramp & shelf will be set up eventually.

I have the cage next to my bed and last night I woke up to her being noisy, and she came up to me and let me rub her tummy through the bars XD The downside to cage-next-to-bed is that I get wafts of hedgehog feces and urine that wake me up a couple of times every night :roll: any suggestions on how to prevent this, other than relocating the cage? I'm thinking of either covering the sides or the cage with fleece, or getting an air purifier.


----------



## northmcqueen

Here is Rupert's Zoo Zone! 
It doesn't quite match up to the some of the penthouse suites on here but he likes it! :lol:


----------



## AidansMom25

I just wanted to share Zoeys cage setup. it's not as large and elaborate as some I've seen on here but it works for me for right now. I would love anyones ideas on her setup. Is it big enough? I would love to know how to install a loft so that she would have more floor space. what type of materials would you all suggest as the flooring and whatnot. I also want to enclose it so she wouldn't fall and hurt herself. I also need some way of her getting to the top and bottom of her cage. I know Ive seen a few people who have been successful in adding lofts to there wire cages and would really appreciate there tips on how they did it. I have a blanket wrapped around the sides and back of the cage to help insulate the heat in her cage and right now it's doing a great job keeping heat in combined with my CHE. Thanks for any help and input about her setup. Zoey is my first hedgie and I just hope I did a good job on her home..


----------



## momIImany

northmcqueen said:


> Here is Rupert's Zoo Zone!
> It doesn't quite match up to the some of the penthouse suites on here but he likes it! :lol:


It doesn't have to be a penthouse - Rupert looks comfortable and he is very cute! Give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## AidansMom25

*Bump* Sorry to double post but no one seems to be giving any advice to me. Will anyone mind giving me any tips on how to add a loft to my cage? the two images I uploaded was of the whole cage but it's so long I couldn't get it all in one shot. I found a storage container/drawer that would make a cool second level but Im stumped on how to mount it and the most important thing is how or what could I use to make a ramp for her to get up to the loft and that would be safe? thanks again.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I can't offer much advice since I've never tried doing a second level or loft. But you might want to start a new thread to ask your questions on - I don't think most people look at this thread expecting questions. It's mainly for showing off pictures of cages and such, so if people are just looking to help out or are in a hurry & checking for emergencies, it's not a thread they will check.


----------



## Jenice

*Snickers C&C Cage*

Here is our new set up for Snickers! He was in a Sterlite container for about a week until we decided to build him a C&C Cage. I know he loves the extra space!


----------



## Hogzilla

I found a Ferret Nation on CL for a great price so I snagged it. Here's the new palatial digs. I put the wheel on the door and it saves me a lot of space since I don't need the stand now.

[attachment=2:10wrcfh7]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1355215740.919850.jpg[/attachment:10wrcfh7]

[attachment=1:10wrcfh7]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1355215776.943126.jpg[/attachment:10wrcfh7]

[attachment=0:10wrcfh7]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1355215801.152948.jpg[/attachment:10wrcfh7]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernSweet

that is a good idea, with the wheel on the bars  I'll keep that in mind if I ever decided I need floor space


----------



## Jaylene

I'm building a pine wood cage. I have a few questions about what kind of sealant to use on it. I know wood cages are frowned on but I have made the decision to be very careful and aware of what i am doing. Can anyone be helpful and let me know what sealant is the best to use for the pine? 

New Hedgehog Momma,
Jaylene


----------



## norm6l

I have my new cage about completed. They moved in over the weekend love it! I definitely used some of the photos on here as inspiration and then just tweaked them to my style.


----------



## fredmertz

Here is my setup. I bought a sheet of acrylic at home depot and cut 8" acrylic walls for the Critter Nation cage. It was actually a lot easier than I thought it would be and it increases the visibility significantly -- lets me get almost nose to nose when she's in the cage. If anyone wants to build a C & C (Cubes & Clear), I'd be happy to give you some hard-learned acrylic cutting tips.

I drilled hole pairs in each corner of each piece and fastened them to the cage wires with cable ties.

If you want to splurge, you can get lexan, which is much easier to cut but much more expensive.


----------



## momIImany

fredmertz (I guess you're an "I Love Lucy" fan)
I love the look of the acrylic sides. Good job. I have it only on the front of mine. Money's tight right now - but I will eventually do the other sides. :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet

:shock: those look fantastic. I want to make some for my ferret nation!


----------



## SouthernSweet

Just posting to show how to convert a single layer Ferret Nation into housing for two hedgehogs... hadn't seen it done previously but the FN is so freakishly tall, I figured, why not?

Sealed wood dowel rods from Joann's fit perfectly into the slots for shelving; purchased a replacement bottom tray to set on top to create new level. Pretty simple 

Total cost for new level was $35 or so.

edit: so cost to house two hedgehogs:
cage $160
second level $35
amounts to $195.
Which is not at all bad! Two lower-end cages @ $80 - $100 each is exactly the same price range.

Heating with space heater; ends up being cheaper for me, and my bedroom is warm enough to sleep in as well!

Can't wait to bring the new guy home


----------



## Lilysmommy

That looks awesome, great idea!


----------



## alexvdl

So this will be my first post in here, though I've been lurking for a few months, since a bit before Maggie and I picked up Reginald from Christie at http://www.riddleshedgehogs.com/ when I was in Real America for my 10 year HS reunion. His cage started off with pine bedding, a saucer wheel, and the bottom half of a two piece Pigloo turned upside down as his hiding spot. But as time went by, Maggie changed up the cage as we saw stuff we didn't like. This is what the cage looked like before the big switch.










We had never seen him run, but saw a video of another hedgie running on a saucer wheel and decided that it was time for a different wheel. Larry's wheel is awesome but ridiculously huge. So, we started looking at other cages. Maggie doesn't have a whole lot of space, but we wanted to give him some play room. After discussing it for a while we went with this one http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Interacti ... _rhf_p_t_1. We knew there would be issues with stability since it's got to go on top of her dresser, but we figured if nothing else we could get some coroplast from Home Depot.

Maggie got it yesterday, and after playing with it for a while, she figured out she could just use the top on the bottom underneath the canvas, and it made it stable enough to support the whole thing. Then she filled it with all of his pieces/parts. 









So she let him explore it for a little bit, so he could sort of get used to it. When we moved from the pine bedding to the liner was the first time he ever wheeled when people were around. But this time he just checked out all of the corners, burrowed through the tray underneath the wheel (We got a bigger one so that it covers more area underneath. He likes peeing underneath the wheel for some reason), ate some food and then ran and snuggled up in his Pigloo full of fleece strips.










That's the finished product after she wrestled it into her room and finished dropping all of his toys in. He got the car and the dinosaur for Christmas. Since this is the first time we've really had room, Instead of putting all of his food in the bowl, we put food underneath and in his toys, so that tonight after lights out he can explore to his hearts content. It's been a stressful weekend for him. He went to his first vet visit yesterday, and today he changed into his new home. Plus he's at the tail end of his quilling, so we're looking forward to getting him back to a routine. For some reason he's really active right in the evening between 1500 and 1800 so that's usually when he gets his play time in for the day. His favorite thing is his ball. Next purchase will be an odometer, so we can start clocking his running, and some PVC piping so he has a tube to run in.

Here's a video of him running around his new house.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=p ... rgvAsBf4Zk


----------



## littl30wl

Here's Hugo's setup:

There is a habistat heat pad underneath the fleece (hence the sensor poking out of the side of the tub) and the habistat thermometer is taped down next to the tub.

It's a bit on the small side, so Hugo also has a playpen by S.A.M.

[attachment=0:2gazc7wg]phpYsrBEpAM.jpeg[/attachment:2gazc7wg]


----------



## Damon

That is my future hedgehog cage!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74

Finally finished both my girl's cages. 

This is the finishing product. Although still trying to switch nutmeg over to the CSW.


----------



## alexvdl

That's a pretty sweet setup, ChubbyPuppy!


----------



## momIImany

Nice set-ups ChubbyPuppy74. Where do you have the cages? It's a large room.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74

Thanks guys 

I have my two girls in my bedroom. Ya, luckily I have a pretty large room.


----------



## Sugargliderlove

Sonic is in a C&C cage that is cubes long by 2 cubes wide. He has about 10.6 sq ft of room t run around at night


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX

Pepsi has a C&c cage that's two by three grids.

Hog supplies










Entire cage










Wheel n litterbox










Kitchen (Forgot to take a pic when I xfered over to fleece)










Her house. Its a ferret octoplay by marshall pet products.










Heres a pic of her


----------



## momIImany

Oh, she's so cute. Nice cage and octo.


----------



## Herrison

Now that we have another hedgie we needed a bigger setup. Here is our new chloroplast cage (the walls are a foot high) which gives each of them 8 sq feet of space.


----------



## SouthernSweet

that is cool, it looks very clean-cut


----------



## momIImany

Herrison, 
Your cage looks really nice but I have a few questions. I notice that the walls are only 12" high without a lid. Aren't you afraid that your hedgies will climb over to each other? They could use their houses real easy let alone climb the walls. Hopefully you have two girls.


----------



## SouthernSweet

*agree about climbing concerns, Clark would probably use the hideaways to scale the walls in minutes. I keep him behind solid bars :lol:


----------



## Herrison

The huts are actually 9 inches high!! So I am not worried about them climbing onto them. Especially since their nails are trimmed on a regular basis - which makes the cloroplast too slippery for them . Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## SouthernSweet

Did you make the huts as well?


----------



## Herrison

Yes we did! They both have small rectangular cat beds that have fleece and flannel on top of them, so we wanted boxes to cover them.


----------



## Herrison

Forgot to mention that the huts are also made out of cloroplast.


----------



## Sugargliderlove

I just seen my post and didnt give the right dimentions of sonics cage. it is a C&C cage. 4 cubes long by 2 cubes wide. he has 10.58 sq feet of room to run around in and do what ever his hedgie heart desires.


----------



## Harley_quinn

Here's my cage. I made it this fall. I love the storage space underneath. (Tips for those planning on building these, build it in the room your planning on keeping it. It doesn't fit through doorways. Learned that by mistake.)


----------



## Harley_quinn

Scott said:


>


*where did you get that fish snuggle at, I love it!


----------



## alexvdl

Harley Quinn, 

Is that your hedgehog in the lower left hand corner of the picture? Also, you're going to be told that those two wheels aren't the best for hedgehogs.


----------



## moxieberry

Alexdvl called it.

Harley - both of those wheels are dangerous for hedgehogs, I highly recommend replacing them. Bucket wheels and cake topper wheels are the best options, and there are several members on here that sell and ship them, myself included.  Or if you want a store-bought wheel, the Comfort Wheel and Flying Saucer Wheel are the only commercial options that are safe. The Silent Spinner can rip out toenails, and besides being too small, the one with the cross-bars is dangerous as well.


----------



## Harley_quinn

They've actually both been replaced yesterday morning with the bucket wheel. I was told they were fine a long time ago from my pet store. But two nights ago I saw a horrific post about the silent spinner and took it out immediately. But harley hasnt usedher new wheel yet :-(


----------



## Harley_quinn

And no that's not her in the bottom corner. That's just another place for her to sleep.


----------



## alexvdl

Oh. I was really hoping you just had a football sized African Pygmy Hedgehog.

And a lot of people use flour on the wheel to see if the hedgehog is actually running or night. We've got Reginald's CSW rigged up with an odometer so we can keep track of exactly how much he runs every night. But I'm a sucker for quantifiable data.


----------



## eshi

I love all the ideas... I would like to buy my Suki an igloo... Too bad there's no igloo for hedgies here in the Philippines.TT.TT


----------



## Harley_quinn

I just wanna say that harley Quinn is using her new bucket wheel and she seems to now love it more then her other ones! Thank you all for informing me about the silent spinner. Had me terrified. I don't wanna cause any harm to my baby due to being miss informed. I will make sure I keep checking on here daily for more info to give harley Quinn the best life I can possibly give her. 

Thank you all again  and harley Quinn thanks you too.


----------



## GirlX901

<img src= "hedgehog.jpg"></img> this is my hedgehog cage-well the start of it anyways. I'm getting the choroplast soon. As you can see there is three levels the bottom will be for storage it's 3 blocks by 2 blocks and the next level is 2 blocks by 2 blocks and after that there is an L shaped block. I'm trying to figure out how to get the second level and the top level to meet so that my little hedgie will be able to get from the two levels. Now I was thinking a tunnel but I dont know where to get one but could everyone please help me think up a way and tell me who you did it. Ive seen the ramps but I'm not sure how you all made it. If you all could please help me I'd be so greatful! THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## GirlX901

GirlX901 said:


> <img src= "hedgehog.jpg"></img> this is my hedgehog cage-well the start of it anyways. I'm getting the choroplast soon. As you can see there is three levels the bottom will be for storage it's 3 blocks by 2 blocks and the next level is 2 blocks by 2 blocks and after that there is an L shaped block. I'm trying to figure out how to get the second level and the top level to meet so that my little hedgie will be able to get from the two levels. Now I was thinking a tunnel but I dont know where to get one but could everyone please help me think up a way and tell me who you did it. Ive seen the ramps but I'm not sure how you all made it. If you all could please help me I'd be so greatful! THANK YOU ALL!!!!


And if you could all please help me figure out how to put a picture up... that would be great too hahaha


----------



## missrockstar04

Front View - We either bent the wire corners or added zip ties to make the cage more sturdy and safe (no more big gaps in the wires)









Top Down View - My fiance ran our CHEs and LED light bars and zip tied them to the cage so they stay in place. He placed them so that we can still open 1/4 of the top either on the left or right hand side. The CHEs are hooked up to a thermostat and the light bars are hooked up to a timer.









Igloo and Litter Box - I am going to make a cover for the igloo and we aren't sure if the litter box will get used or will be too high to climb into, so it may come out. We have an indoor/outdoor thermometer measuring the temperature of two spots in the cage, under the CHE it is closer to 79 and farther away it is usually 76-77.









The wheel - Our temporary "hedgehog" seems to like it although he doesn't run very much. :lol: 









Annndddd our cats seem to like the cage setup as well. Haha.  I left the room while I was setting up and came back to find them exploring. No worries, this was the first and _last_ time they will be in the cage. If there is an issue with the hedgie or our cats sticking paws through the wire we will get lexan to add to it for more protection.


----------



## nikki

Looks good, my only suggestion would be to get lamp fixtures that are more solid, so that they reflect the heat down more. My cats learned quite quickly that sticking paws in with a hedgehog can be painful...LOL


----------



## missrockstar04

I'm sure our cats will learn to and get bored of the new "thing" in the apartment soon enough! haha

The only reason we got the cage lamps was because when I got the bulbs the company said that they were best for the CHEs. We'll keep the more enclosed lamps in mind though, thanks!


----------



## coopdavillage

This is my first time posting and wanted to show what we made for a cage. We just got our hedgie off craigslist last Thursday (2-28-2013).
She apparently has been in a 10 gallon tank for the last 1.5 years and not being taken very good care of. She has been upgraded to a mansion 
They also thought she (Ruby) was a he 
The cage is not complete and is a work in progress but better than what she had. She also has the most interesting coloration i have ever seen.


----------



## 1Rayne

this sections is AWESOME!! so many great ideas 
I see a few use the plastic dryer vents I was scared Tucker might get it into his head to chew on them!! 

right now Tucker is in a boring 3 foot by 24 inch tank with wire top wanted to see how well he did with that is there such a thing as to much space for one hedgehog? 
I seen a few people have that ferret nation 4 tier cage with hatches down so its housing a few hedgehogs in future would that massive cage be to much for just one? because I already have that cage packed away in storage from when I had ferret who I lost to old age couple years ago  I wasn't sure how I could remesh the sides so he didn't get his head stuck or how to keep curious boston terrier from trying to lick him through the sides lol


----------



## coopdavillage

I really wouldnt worry about the boston terrier  my dane/lab mix sniffed Ruby and she balled, puffed and got him in the nose and now he won't get within 3' of her!
As for the sides a lot of people use that plastic sheeting from what i have seen that you can get from a hardware store. I'm using semi hard plastic wire rack shelving liner to help keep the temperature in my gate at the proper zone.


----------



## alexvdl

Does Ruby actually use all three levels?


----------



## JazzJunkie

I'm kind of a newbie who's trying to learn the ropes, I do not have a hedgehog yet but I have a really stupid question. I want to get a sterilite bin cage all set up before I put the deposit down or anything and have been doing a lot of research on how to do so but I was wondering. Do you have to use Sterilite brand or can you use like Rubbermaid/Etc? I wasn't sure if other brands weren't safe to use for hedgehogs due to chemical leaching or not. Also what are your feelings on clear bins vs colored bins or does it matter at all? 

Again sorry about the newbie post! I just want to make sure my future hedgie has an awesome (and SAFE) place to call home!


----------



## Lilysmommy

I don't think brand matters too much, it's just easy to say Sterilite & it's a pretty common, well-spread brand. As for color vs. clear, I'd go with clear - you want to make sure they're still getting plenty of light during the day, so clear will help with that.


----------



## Kapadons

heavenlyhogs said:


> Not sure i've ever put my set ups on the forum so here goes.Just some of them.
> Pics are not very recent but the set ups haven't changed.


Can anyone tell me where I can find the little shelf/hut that is pictured in the 3rd and 4th picture? It looks like it was part of the cage. I've been wanting to add a shelf/second story to our current cage but was going to do it homemade. This seems it would save time and money.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kapadons

*Re: Cage Examples*



Callie255 said:


>


Also, can anyone point me in the direction of someone that makes these little "hats" or "tents" seen in these pictures?


----------



## coopdavillage

alexvdl said:


> Does Ruby actually use all three levels?


Yes she actually does and appears to love it. She sleeps on the mid level and her food is on the tops level for easy access since the top opens. I have all of her toys and wheel on the bottom which makes wheel cleanup a little annoying but it works. I'm not completely happy with the tubes but she appears to like them a lot and she can even turn around in them.


----------



## silverbell_angel

Kapadons said:


> Callie255 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone point me in the direction of someone that makes these little "hats" or "tents" seen in these pictures?
Click to expand...

Our very own Nikki makes the hat/tent. Her website: http://www.quillsnthings.webs.com


----------



## Kizzynicole

[attachment=0:2qcq9wz3]cleancage.jpg[/attachment:2qcq9wz3]

Here is Ninja's cage. I finally got all of the bedding out so he is totally on fleece. Yes, there is a water bottle in there but I have just placed a bowl of water too since he doesn't have anymore bedding. I will find out tonight if he will take to it. I hope he does so I can loose the bottle. 'Scuse the clothes hanging down. There is a lid too I just had it off for cleaning! I hope he takes to the fleece OK, I rearranged his cage a bit too so we'll see.


----------



## GirlX901

Blarg_King said:


> Oh yeah that too. I check the bolt every morning.


Here's this http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/ this is a link to people who make specially made wheels for not so expensive prices if you ever want it. They ship too. All you need to worry about right now is saving money until then. I'm not telling you that you have to I'm just giving you a resource as to what you could do when you have enough money. Also don't worry to much about everyone else. I reccommend starting to save money for your hedgehog though because they do have special needs. This is just a reccomendation though.

A note to all: I come onto here for help and advice and new ideas for cage ideas and just to look through some forums. Instead I see people belittling others and though you are all trying to teach you guys did belittle this one and were rude. This isn't the first time I've seen this. It's uncomfortable for everyone. this is a forum for people to share ideas and facts not belittle everyone. SO let's all try to stop that please because it is starting to make me uncomfortable to come onto this site for help. I dont want to be the one to act like a B#@%# but let's face it...this is ridiculous


----------



## alexvdl

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## cfoster1966

Here is my new hedgie's home. The cage, and everything in it and tons more supplies, came with him. It is a 2x4 C&C cage. You can barely see it, but there is plexi glass on three sides with coroplast in the back. It helps to keep the cage draft free and stops climbing attempts.  The only thing I have to add is another heat emitter as the one that came with the cage barely gets the cage to 65 degrees when I turn my heat down to 55 at night. I am hoping two 150 watt emitters will do the job. If not, I may need a smaller, easier to heat cage, for the winter and use this cage for the summer only. Anyway, thanks for looking!


----------



## Lilysmommy

cfoster1966 said:


> Here is my new hedgie's home. The cage, and everything in it and tons more supplies, came with him. It is a 2x4 C&C cage. You can barely see it, but there is plexi glass on three sides with coroplast in the back. It helps to keep the cage draft free and stops climbing attempts.  The only thing I have to add is another heat emitter as the one that came with the cage barely gets the cage to 65 degrees when I turn my heat down to 55 at night. I am hoping two 150 watt emitters will do the job. If not, I may need a smaller, easier to heat cage, for the winter and use this cage for the summer only. Anyway, thanks for looking!


If the two emitters don't work all the way, you can also help them out by adding more insulation to the other walls to help hold in heat - even just some fleece blankets or quilts clipped to the side of the cage would help. A quilt under the cage can help hold in heat as well, or one draped over the cage (but be very careful to make sure it doesn't touch the CHEs). Having the cage so open above means a lot of the heat will rise and be easily and quickly lost, so I think something over the cage would help the most - as long as you can keep it safe from fire hazards. It may be worth it to add a lid so you can set the CHEs directly on top of them, aimed straight down into the cage, then put blankets over the top between the CHEs or something. That helped me out with keeping Lily's cage warm enough.

Looks like an awesome roomy cage though! I hope you can get the heating figured out - 20* is quite a difference to achieve.


----------



## momIImany

That's super cfoster1966. You made out like a bandit. Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## coopdavillage

So a helpful tip for everyone that i found out this weekend. If you are using PVC pipe for any type of ramp you hedgie might have problems getting up it (as we so found out with ruby). To solve this we found the stuff linked below last night. It is an Anti-Slip spray that will work with PVC pipe and just adds a little grip that wont her the hedgie. It also offgasses really quick. We are swithing Ruby to PVC pipes because they are easier to clean than the alluminum tubes and less likely to cause injury as well as making it so she uses her hut instead of sleeping in the tube. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-E ... Vr71Fe2Bio


----------



## Inky

Woohoo! I finally get to add mine!

The specs:
Ferret Nation Cage
150 watt CHE connected to a Zilla thermostat on top left
100 watt CHE connected to a Zilla thermostat on the right side, to heat the hut and loft areas
Regular clamp lamp connected to a timer set on a 12 hour schedule
Second level walled off by coroplast secured by zip ties
Fleece liners for bedding, with three more sets for back up, when they need to be washed.
Ramp is an enclosed fleece 6" tunnel, with 4 tabs along the top. The bottom 2 tabs are secured from the top of the cage, and the top 2 tabs are secured to the back of the cage for added stability and support. Ramp includes a liner in the tunnel for removal for quick washes, and the whole tunnel can be tossed in the washer on an as needed basis and matching hidey hut which also has an interior liner for quick washes. There is a second ramp/hut set for when I toss those into the wash.
Shallow dig box with glass stones that have been sterilized by boiling
Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel with tray
Drip liners to go under their food containers in case of spills
Food and Water bowl, however I am 99.99999% certain they're too tall. :lol: I bought them before I found the spiffy little ergonomic dishes, so I will be getting those in instead!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74

Well, after the 4 week chase we finally found a ferret nation locally to switch nutmeg from her C&C cage to this due to the cleaning trouble for her C&C since to me they are a pain to clean. We both already love the switch. She's up higher and has already gotten used to it. I found this Ferret nation in a local ad for $90 it's a 142 unit. And after 4 hours of taking everything apart (since there were ferrets in this cage it was really stinky) then washing everything and putting it back somehow  Here is the result. We still have a few things to add and or remove, since it's certainly a size difference from her old cage.


----------



## AidansMom25

Heres Zoeys cage setup. I know I said I would post pics of her ferret nation when it came in but never got around to it. So here it is in all it's pretty pink glory haha. A bit of a little princess she is.


----------



## velooyuotn

Where did you get those toys? they're so adorable!


----------



## AidansMom25

I think there from a mcdonads happy meal to tell you the truth lol. Thank you though.


----------



## sklock65

Finally finished upgrading Henry's cage! He had been in a store bought cage that we felt he had REALLY outgrown so we finally got the chance to give him the fortress he deserves!

[attachment=0:b9iobkfv]image.jpg[/attachment:b9iobkfv]
[attachment=1:b9iobkfv]image.jpg[/attachment:b9iobkfv]


----------



## CoxMD

Where is the best place in Canada to buy the squares needed for a C & C cage?


----------



## Mel_W

CoxMD said:


> Where is the best place in Canada to buy the squares needed for a C & C cage?


Walmart. You can find the cubes in the storage section at walmart.

You can find coroplast in glass or sign shops.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

In Canada, you can get the metal grids for building the cubes in C&C cages at Rona, Canada Tire, Bed Bath & Beyond, Linens & Things, Home Depot, even sometimes at London Drugs, SuperStore, or Staples. We don't have many Targets or Walmarts around (I haven't seen one in years), but they'd carry them, too. Basically, try looking in any store that could carry shelving or other organization-furniture.


----------



## Mel_W

Yes, I guess it really depends on where you live. I have a c&c cage and I got the squares at walmart. Walmart is everywhere where I live, I didn't think it doesn't exist in some areas in Canada. Walmart & Target is some of the most popular stores in Canada. Good luck CoxMD


----------



## CoxMD

Thanks everyone! *goes shopping* Time to upgrade the ol' guinea pig cage.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

*Re: Cage Setup discussions*

I can believe in personality growth over time; if tiny friend starts showing inclinations to climb, the cage will be revamped. (The bonus of $10 bins: it's not much of an investment if it stops working!) I know if I don't elaborate, I'll be informed that little hedgehog may start climbing without me noticing. If hedgehog climbs even one square, I'll know about it before he's had a chance to lose his tiny little grip. Being a hardware geek has its advantages.


----------



## DallyTsuka

Poke-a-Roo's set-up.

no wheel because she is blind. she just kept running into it and stopped using it.





and her cute little cuddle toy, which she long ago evicted from her snuggle tent lol


----------



## Stellara

NOTE: I use a CHE to heat my cage attached to a thermostat alone with a light bulb on timer for him. As I was still in the process of setting these up for his cage when I took this everything may not have been in the pictures as the time. I know his tube I made him is in the pictures, and boy that is his favorite place to sleep- he completely ditched his igloo when I put that in 

This was with the tube in. I ended up taking in out because it just didn't seem sturdy enough. He was unhappy to see it go :-( I need to try another type of tubing.









This is how it is now. I did keep the second shelf up with the barrier so that I can add tubing without having to make the blockage for the second level all over again. For now I use it for his cage liners and blankets.



















And a couple of pictures of my newest addition, Quinton


----------



## darthvader

Juliets New Cozy Home


----------



## Lilysmommy

Very nice cage!  It looks great! Though...I just want to mention that you may want to replace the wheel - Silent Spinners can be dangerous in several ways, and the way they're made, they keep mess in (more to clean) & can be noisy (from what I've read, I've never used one). A Comfort Wheel, Flying Saucer, or bucket wheel/cake wheel would be safer.


----------



## ajweekley

Animal_Crazy said:


> bottom is for my new headgie Biggie. here is another picture with the cage floor and roof in case he is a climber


Newb here, and trying to decide what's the best type of cage to buy or build for my girl that's coming later in the month. She's only going to be 7 weeks old. Am I correct in assuming that this kind of grid would be too large, and she could escape? Is there any way to safely use these cubes with a baby?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

People have mentioned weaving something between the grids (like plastic cord) to make the spacing smaller, but with a coroplast base/sides to keep her from climbing, you'd also keep her from squeezing through!


----------



## ajweekley

Annie&Tibbers said:


> People have mentioned weaving something between the grids (like plastic cord) to make the spacing smaller, but with a coroplast base/sides to keep her from climbing, you'd also keep her from squeezing through!


Ok, thanks. I'll have to think more on it. I have two and a half weeks to get her house ready, so there's still time.


----------



## ZeeMartin

Stellara said:


> And a couple of pictures of my newest addition, Quinton


can I just say this picture of quinton gives me the biggest case of the "Awwwwe"s...


----------



## whatisamegan

missrockstar04 said:


> Front View - We either bent the wire corners or added zip ties to make the cage more sturdy and safe (no more big gaps in the wires)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Down View - My fiance ran our CHEs and LED light bars and zip tied them to the cage so they stay in place. He placed them so that we can still open 1/4 of the top either on the left or right hand side. The CHEs are hooked up to a thermostat and the light bars are hooked up to a timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igloo and Litter Box - I am going to make a cover for the igloo and we aren't sure if the litter box will get used or will be too high to climb into, so it may come out. We have an indoor/outdoor thermometer measuring the temperature of two spots in the cage, under the CHE it is closer to 79 and farther away it is usually 76-77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wheel - Our temporary "hedgehog" seems to like it although he doesn't run very much. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annndddd our cats seem to like the cage setup as well. Haha.  I left the room while I was setting up and came back to find them exploring. No worries, this was the first and _last_ time they will be in the cage. If there is an issue with the hedgie or our cats sticking paws through the wire we will get lexan to add to it for more protection.


I have a very similar setup to this. I have the same cage but I have the divider, too. My one issue was that my cats were shoving their paws in and scaring Hazel. To remedy this I took a roll of fiberglass mesh screen like for a screen door and lined the outside of the cage (minus the top).  Adorable cage & adorable cats.


----------



## whatisamegan

Here's my setup. One side is bedding, one side is fleece. The breeder had her in bedding, so I wanted to give her something familiar at first.  Eventually I want to make the whole cage fleece & turn the ramp into a tunnel.


----------



## over.the.hedge

*the hedggy room*

this is our hedgehog room so far , we have storm wheels on the way and new external nesting boxes


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74

Well after MUCH tweaking and work I finally got my hedgies cages heated correctly. I'm quite pleased with the result.


----------



## whatisamegan

Updated my cage layout and got proper heating. 














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zamxonk

For now, Ambrose lives in a super pet extra large, until I move into somewhere with more space to devote to him and better temperature control. My housemate made this awesome quilted cage cover featuring Hungry Caterpillar fabric (cotton on the front, fleece on the back, held on with binder clips). 

This is just after cleaning, so there isn't poop flung about and bits of food everywhere. His igloo is made of an ice cream bucket, the cover is fleece on the inside and flannel on the outside, with Princess Leia featured on the fleece top. 

He's got a cat ball that makes noise, a stuffed mushroom from an IKEA toy set that I check daily for loose threads, and a toy car. He had a foam catball, but then some bits looked like they were going to get gouged out from his biting, so I gave it to our actual cats instead.

Litter pan is a school lunch tray with a white fleece liner, with a cake top wheel made by LizardGirl. 

Food and water dishes are strategically positioned under the thermometer and thermostat probes to discourage him from taking an interest.


----------



## raurora

I need to stop looking at all of your awesome cages. I just feel jealous, Idgie is in a storage container (a big one, all his stuff fits in it) because he escaped from the original cage I bought him. Ill be connecting it to another container on Saturday but still... I wish I could create something this cool!!!!


----------



## potnoodle94

whatisamegan said:


> Updated my cage layout and got proper heating.
> View attachment 11050
> View attachment 11058
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey whatisamegan, what size is your cage for your hedgie? :smile:


----------



## potnoodle94

whatisamegan said:


> Here's my setup. One side is bedding, one side is fleece. The breeder had her in bedding, so I wanted to give her something familiar at first.  Eventually I want to make the whole cage fleece & turn the ramp into a tunnel.


How big is your saucer ?? Im looking to buy one


----------



## whatisamegan

potnoodle94 said:


> How big is your saucer ?? Im looking to buy one


12" though I have a CSBW now. I broke my saucer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbare

Here is my new cage! Have to wait for her other cage items to get here UPS is being slow  









Now if I could just get her to litter box train. She is only 9 weeks old. My newest member


----------



## raurora

lilbare said:


> Here is my new cage! Have to wait for her other cage items to get here UPS is being slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could just get her to litter box train. She is only 9 weeks old. My newest member


Where did you get the C&C from?? I have been looking everywhere. That is so cute and I like the layout too


----------



## Fidodido

Hi everyone, i have a question on cage setup. My main problem is not lack of space or which cage to get, but keeping unwanted mice away from Iglika's food. We tried connecting two bins together, but couldn't seem to get it to work. I contacted a couple of breeders with the hope of buying the connected bins setup from them, but they didn't seem interested in doing all the work and/or shipping such a bulky item. We've now turned to ready cages - a lot of them seem really big and comfy: http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...Cage-in-Gray-182-MDW1342.html?refid=CJ6151661 . And this one - http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...Cage-in-Gray-182-MDW1342.html?refid=CJ6151661 . However, I'm concerned again about mice getting in due to the distance between the little bars. My question is - any ideas/tips/advice on either modifying one of these cages to keep mice out and/or a place to buy connected bins from? Many thanks


----------



## Lilysmommy

Where are you located? Have you checked in the area for breeders that sell bin set ups, or that are closer by & might be willing to meet you halfway, at least, to get one rather than shipping?

Both of your links went to the Ferret Nation, not sure if one was supposed to be something different. But the FN is a fantastic cage and everyone who has one has pretty much said they love them and wouldn't want anything else. If you do decide to get one, you could potentially mouse-proof it with metal screening (like for screen doors/windows)? I'm not sure how easy it would be, but I wouldn't think they would chew through the metal...though who knows, maybe it's thin enough they could. Another alternative is buying metal wire shelving and ziptieing it to the outside of the cage so the bars are perpendicular to the FN's bars to make the openings smaller. I know I've read that some store...maybe Home Depot? will cut the shelving to particular dimensions for you so you could attach smaller pieces to the doors and such.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Scott said:


>


Okay this has been driving me crazy for months. What are those squares of wire the cage is made out of and WHERE do you find them?! And how much are they??


----------



## Fidodido

I'm located in the NJ/NY/CT area. I have checked with a few breeders close and far and it just seems like either the process of connecting the bins (I'm guessing it's a lot of work for very small margins as far as the profit) and/or the shipping always seems to be the problem. I think your idea of adding some custom mesh pieces to the Ferret Nation cages sounds good. I'll check my local hardware store to see if something may work. Thanks!


----------



## Sammyhammy

Hello I remember once I saw a thread on how to make a DIY cage and I can't find it anymore plz help


----------



## lilbare

http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/

I ordered it here. I love it I am still upgrading it with stuff. I am making a cover for part of the cage so it is less drafty


----------



## AngelCake

Here is my girl's C&C cage.







The placard on the back wall has her name: Isis


----------



## kala83

iamdbf said:


> Okay, here it is. A couple things, the igloo is removed (she never uses it) she likes her hedgiehat, blanket, and my shirt better. Those three items are usually not in the center, they are usually againt the side opposite from the wheel, so they take up less space than it looks. We are going to make her have two conjoined cages soon, cuz here cage is a bit small. Oh, lastly, we are going to get rid of the duct tape and use a nice wooden frame soon to keep the metal screen down.
> also, she has a different woter bottle (though you can't see it) and her purple crock water dish thing was dropped by my mom, so we have a different one now. It is actually what was her food dish in a larger version, and she has a smaller different kind food dish cuz she likes it better. (many changes, i kno)[attachment=0:2gkmbyrn]Jadecage.jpg[/attachment:2gkmbyrn]


I think for my first lil one I think I am gonna do something basic like this I really like bin cages.



LizardGirl said:


> The cage there is actually a Ferret Nation 142. I use only the top section with the bottom tray, so he can't access the bottom part. I use one shelf for storage, one for the loft. (as you can see in the pics) The cage is usually around $200 plus shipping, and weighs about 90lbs I think...
> 
> Here is the entire thing: (this is before I modified it to put in a loft)


what kind of cage is this?
I see them all the time and they look really nice


----------



## Lilysmommy

They're Ferret Nations.  Expensive, but they ARE really nice cages!


----------



## kala83

though I have heard that they are worth the investments you make in them


----------



## Lilysmommy

Yup, I've heard the same! I'd love to own some once I can afford it. My friend has a double FN for her ferret and it's fantastic. They're dog/cat-proof, very sturdy, last a long time (especially with good care), look nice, etc. And sometimes they can be on sale for nearly half-price, depending on where you look!


----------



## LaggyBunny

This is my Ricochet's cage. It is the top half of a Ferret Nation. I normally do not have a cardboard box in there but my dog kind of got ahold of his other igloo while I was cleaning all of his stuff. So he has a cardboard box which he sadly prefers over the igloos lol. And there is plexiglass that goes 12" up each side also not pictured. He used to have a loft but he never used it so I took it out.


----------



## PTHNTP

On some other websites I've seen, it said that you should only buy the C&C grids that are 9 holes across, because if you have the ones with 8 holes the animal could get it's foot stuck easier. These were websites for guinea pigs but it might be dangerous for hedgies too. Please let me know if you've had any problems with your C&C cages. I'm looking in to buying these grids to make a cage for my hedgie. Also, where did you buy the grids. I've heart you can get them at Bed Bath & Beyond, but it would be easier if you could get them at target because I have target just down the street from me. Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Yes, you should stick with the 9-hole ones. 8-holes are too big and could definitely have a hedgie get stuck. I think I used the larger 8-hole ones for the roof of Lily's cage, but even that isn't really recommended, in case hedgie manages to climb up that far.

I got my grids from Target, so I would guess you can get them there still.


----------



## hlsiefken

Hi all! Here is our basic setup for our baby who is coming home next week. 


Toys: 


And here's a view of where her bin is. She's on a utility shelf full of tarantulas, haha!


----------



## PTHNTP

Thanks Lily. Also, did you get your grids in store or online?


----------



## Lilysmommy

In store, it was easier for me at the time.  Could always look online too, though, especially in case there's any good deals.


----------



## PTHNTP

Thanks!!!


----------



## MightyMichelle

I'm slowing working on improving my hedgie's living space.
There are two more things I intend to change, the first is the wheel. I've heard they get their toes stuck in that little slit, so I will be ordering that bucket wheel, I just have to get around to it. Second is get her a few more snugglies to hide in! Clementine likes to make her own dens with scraps of fabric I give her when she runs free.
The white corner area is where she sleeps, it's filled with snuggly fabrics.  And the little wooden house is what she came with, though she doesn't fit in it anymore haha


----------



## deftones

Macey's cage. She has two CHE's in the middle which are not shown in the picture and no longer using the water bottle, she has a large dish for water now.


----------



## Draenog

hlsiefken you have a lot of tarantulas!

My new cage


----------



## Aimeembarnett

*Our setup*

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums...f6e48e8fd8894a48cce991db54328_zps642c2fb2.jpg

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums...9277e4d9e0cc6a2a37010f9674f8d_zps65ade7e2.jpg

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums...dcc8ee42be5355290d0738d2ea6f4_zpsb90b7bd5.jpg

This is a Prevue Small Animal Cage. It's dimensions are 47"x22"x37". I feel like it's so small but compared to other cages on here it's larger. There is a lot of wasted space on the top, and we are considering adding a loft, but are still figuring out what type of materials to use. I've got a corner litter box with critter litter, hoping he will use it. Got a silent wheel. Yes I've heard the supposed dangers of these but it's the only option we had, and this one doesn't have any slits in it...? A wood/composite hidey hole, a tiny cat like bed, fleece liner with strips cut for nesting, a treat dispensing ball, some Chewy stuff, and a water bottle. Will add a water dish also until trained on a bottle, and feeding a high quality grain free cat food. Any comments? Btw, we don't have our baby yet, coming in a few days.


----------



## mommacude

MightyMichelle said:


> I'm slowing working on improving my hedgie's living space.
> There are two more things I intend to change, the first is the wheel. I've heard they get their toes stuck in that little slit, so I will be ordering that bucket wheel, I just have to get around to it. Second is get her a few more snugglies to hide in! Clementine likes to make her own dens with scraps of fabric I give her when she runs free.
> The white corner area is where she sleeps, it's filled with snuggly fabrics.  And the little wooden house is what she came with, though she doesn't fit in it anymore haha


I'm curious: why do you need two CHE? I'm getting my new hedgehog settled and currently I have him in a plastic bin with a wire top, but I realized last night that our room is not warm enough. I was going to get one 100w one but I have to figure out how to hang it. . . unless of course two smaller ones would be better.


----------



## Lilysmommy

If you're using a plastic bin, you should only need one. Bins hold heat in pretty well, better than wire cages and much better than C&C cages (because they're so open). Usually two CHE lamps work best for larger wire & C&C cages because they spread heat out more efficiently and keep the whole cage to the right temperature (rather than having the middle warm & corners cold). One 100-watt CHE should be just fine for your set up though.  Just make sure you have a thermostat to control it as well!


----------



## mommacude

Lilysmommy said:


> If you're using a plastic bin, you should only need one. Bins hold heat in pretty well, better than wire cages and much better than C&C cages (because they're so open). Usually two CHE lamps work best for larger wire & C&C cages because they spread heat out more efficiently and keep the whole cage to the right temperature (rather than having the middle warm & corners cold). One 100-watt CHE should be just fine for your set up though.  Just make sure you have a thermostat to control it as well!


thanks!! I'll run out and get one tonight.


----------



## Lady

Hedgehog cage, minus the hedgehog and all his toys. I like how all his stuff fits right into that divet.


----------



## JCoup3030

hey I am going to be building a new cage for my hedgie Finley soon. I plan on making it out of wood because its easiest for us. I have heard people say that wood can be bad because it can splinter if they dig at it and to use sealant on it. I have used wood cages for all of my previous animals and never had an issue, and since this guy doesn't dig I don't see it being an issue here either. But I am curious what kind of sealant people would suggest that's safe for them, and would somehow stop it from splintering...because I cant think of anything that would stop that if he really wanted to destroy it  thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy

A sealant should keep the wood from splintering no matter what kind it is. If you do a search of the Housing forum, there's been past threads with people talking about building their own wooden cages & what they used for sealing it. If you can't find anything, ask someone at a home improvement store what kind of sealant is safe for children (and do your research to double-check as well). If it's safe for kids, it should be safe for your hedgie as well. You'll just want to make sure it's very well dried & aired out before you put hedgie in it.


----------



## Keely

This is my cage layout so far. The thermometer and thermostat look kind of weird, not sure how to place them so they're out of the way, but still easily accessible. Any ideas? I pick up my girl in 4 days ^-^


----------



## rodanthi

This is Hector's set-up.
He has 2 CHEs because my room is in winter quite cold. I let the sensors hang into the cage because for some reason he never touches them (been checking for teeth marks in the morning and have never seen any).

He usually has a shoe box or some of a small cereal box with a small hole for him to get in and out of his bed (originally it was temporary but he seems to like them and I always have boxes). I change them as and when I need to, it doesn't bother him so long as his blanket is inside. Sometimes I cut slits in the top and make a fleece forest in his box. Similarly I often make him tunnels and other play stuff out of cereal boxes - so far as I can tell he seems to be fine with change. Sometimes he sleeps in the tube.


----------



## TikkiLink

My girl's cage has been changing a lot lately because the weather has been hot and cold and I've put in new things, and I like both setups she's had lately so here you go!

Old (cramped) very warm weather setup:


























New (ugly laundry week fleece) setup:


----------



## Hannah

Here's Kewpie's humble abode. I'm always open to listening to suggestions and opinions. 









All of her storage. Plus, dog. 









She's sleeping in there. A good 79.9 degrees. 









Close-up of her living area... food, water, toys.









Close-up of her wheeling area.









Her cage is the Midwest Guinea Habitat. I made her liners with fleece on the bottom, crib pad in the center, and flannel on the top. The one in her cage now is her smallest one because it shrank in the wash. 

She has a ceramic hideaway, but I'm looking for a good fabric one. Her bowls are also ceramic and supposedly ergonomic. For toys, she just has a crinkle tunnel, toilet paper roll, and a kitty ball. Her wheel is the Carolina Storm Wheel, and for her litter pan I just use a sushi takeout box.

For food, she's currently eating Wellness Healthy Weight Cat Food mixed with what she was eating at the breeder's- Simply Nourish Kitten Food & Kirkland All Stages Cat Food. For litter we use Yesterday's News, although she only uses it when I plop her down in it... otherwise she pretty much exclusively goes in her wheel or hideaway.

We're using a 100W CHE with an 8.5" dome that's keeping her temperature at around 79 degrees. The thermometer is a La Crosse indoor thermometer that displays lows/highs/humidity.


----------



## TikkiLink

My girl seems to just be a very lazy 'hog. She runs for a few days every two or three weeks. But since I recently moved, my entire house is pretty much hedgie proof, and it's very big, and she has seemed to enjoy getting to run around the rooms during bonding time-- something I could never let her do at the old house. I started to wonder if her old cage, which was 42" x 21", was too small for her with her things in it. She is a big hedgehog.

She has her own room that she shares with the bearded dragon now, so it is very dark and quiet at night, and so we turned a big section of the room into her cage to see if it helps her. It's 7 x 8 feet.

Do you think it's too much room? It is heated via space heater now and has an 8" barrier, which is higher than her other cage had. It has plastic underneath the fleece, but she is litter trained. It does not have a lid, because she can't get up the barrier, and the rest of the room is safe for her. The metal shelves in the front originally lined up straight, but as we moved closer to the window, we found that the room got smaller! The shelves are held in place by metal bars that extend to the far corners of the wall and hold the fleece down. The room is heated by space heater now.


----------



## Lilysmommy

That looks fantastic! The only concern I have is that you may want to make sure the windows are sealed with plastic or something in the winter (I know there's some kind of plastic you can buy that's specifically for sealing windows to conserve heat) since they might let just a bit of a draft in that could cause problems. But I don't think it's too much space. She might take several days to get used to it, but I'm sure she'll adjust. You could do lots of fun things with the space to encourage her to explore it, like hiding treats all around the area for her to sniff out and eat. I used frozen/thawed crickets, mealworm pupae, and cat treats for hide-and-seek with Lily. You could do the same with food, by putting a couple stations around the space so she can find food in multiple spots. I found that aquarium plants made great hiding places! I got silk ones, just because I was paranoid the sharp plastic ones might scratch Lily, but I tend to be overprotective. :lol:


----------



## TikkiLink

Thanks! Yeah, I will probably have to seal the windows-- although her room is on the 3rd (top) floor and it holds in heat well--TOO well right now so that it's harder to cool! So I might be blocking off those windows to try to keep out the heat soon as it is.

Yeah, she was stressed out about the change last night, not eating after I left for the night, but she did the same thing for the week after we moved. I was in there with her while she first explored this new setup and at first she was calm. But it seemed like as soon as she realized that EVERYTHING from her old cage was there, she started being frantic and kept retreating onto my lap and looking up at me as if telling me she was scared! She's never willingly stayed so close to me for so long! Haha.


----------



## Holly627

LizardGirl,
What kind of bedding are you using? It looks super comfy. Also, how do you clean it?
Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy

TikkiLink - Awww, silly girl. I hope she settles into it soon! Hopefully she'll realize how much fun all of this space is.

Holly627 - LizardGirl's not been on the forums in some time, but the bedding is just fleece liners. You can just cut up a fleece blanket to fit your cage, or cut a piece twice as long & fold it over. If you have a sewing machine (or want to buy some), you can use other fabrics, you just have to make sure the seams don't show and the edges are hidden. You can just wash liners in a washing machine, it's best to use a non-scented detergent & softener.


----------



## ellisrks01

Just wanted to share my boy Bruce's new 2 story cage setup. I was going to put the 2nd story under the original bin but could not get any kind of tubes at a safe angle for him to clim down.. So I ended up with this and he loves it!!! 

I don't know if you can see it in my picture but I also cut 7inch long PVC pipe and put caps on them, kinda like little cubby holes to hide in.


----------



## ellisrks01

Here's another angle of the cage. I can only post one pic at a time with my phone


----------



## WizardDogintheTARDIS

Here is my Hedgehog cage for Jawn, I'm switching to liners after I use up this batch of carefresh and I'll be getting a CHE set once they're on sale (next week)


----------



## DesireeM81

Now that my hedgie family is complete here are some pictures of my setup. I got the grids from K-Mart on sale for 12 dollars for 16 grids. The pink siding are like the grids. They are plastic and I found them at Dollar General for 18$. The frosty glass is plexiglass that I found at Home Depot. They are 8in by 10in and were 2.50 a piece. It took me three days to buy, put up the set up and getting all the heating done. :roll:


----------



## macdawn82

Where do they use the bathroom if it is not a shaving type of cage??


----------



## Lilysmommy

Some hedgehogs are good about only pottying on their wheel or in a litter box placed under the wheel. Otherwise if the hedgie potties everywhere in the cage or is just really messy, people just change the liners out more often.  Some may need to change them daily or every other day. Others can change them every few days or even only once a week with a neat hedgehog.


----------



## blue_dreams

*wire level cages*

with the all wire level cages, what do you use on the floors , so the hedgies feet dont get stuck ?


----------



## DesireeM81

You can use coroplast (corrugated plastic) or vinyl. Some that is easy to cut and sturdy.


----------



## TikkiLink

I had just posted my new setup a few months ago and as much as I loved it, it didn't work out because it wasn't portable or easy to dismantle during a mite treatment.

I've downsized the cage by a few feet now (not that my hedgie cares because all she does is sleep now) and am using a Pet Yard instead of my house walls. So far I really like it! It folds up nicely, and the flooring underneath still needs to be cut down, but then that will roll up too. Excuse the saggy "escape proofing" panels on the sides: they still need to be better secured, but we ran out of zip ties!

I have two additional panels if I want to make it bigger, and the best part is that I could take panels off and make it much smaller for traveling. All of this is also in preparation for my baby to spend a week with me out of town over Christmas!


----------



## Little Pokey Winston

Winstons Cage.


----------



## Wolfie7

This is Luna's cage, although not at it's cleanest. Originally it was actually a dog crate, it was preowned so only cost me £15. I would definitely recommend them as a cage. Currently I have plastic (not wire) storage cubes for the side as I attempted to make a c&c but gave up.. I am having a fleece liner made for me at the moment however so I don't need to worry so much about bedding being pushed out (usually I would have a thicker layer but I didn't have much left.) I also usually have panels at the front too but took them out for photos. There is a space between the tray and wire so all I have to do is slot them in there and cabletie a few. Other things could be used too, and some people may find they don't even need panels if they use fleece. I have found it gives me an excellent amount of space compared to the rabbit cage she was originally in and like I said would definitely recommend to someone looking for a relatively cheap cage 
View attachment 35177


----------



## Gingerrella

*Molly's Cage*

I've gotten so many great ideas from this thread that I thought it was only fair that I post how my little bean's cage turned out. I built her a 2x3 C&C cage with a 1x2 loft. She loves the ramp. She also has a sparkly green CSBW, which she absolutely loves. The two CHEs keep the top and bottom level warm enough for her. Molly is asleep in her cuddle tunnel in these pictures.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton

Two days until I get my hedgehog and I wanted to get opinions on my cage set up. I have a 2x4 C&C cage with two CHE's and a lamp on a timer. I have a bucket wheel, an igloo and a couple of snuggle sacks. The wheel came with a litter tray but I think the sides are too big so for now I'm kind of using it as a dig box but that might change. The coroplast sides are 6 inches high. I'll see how she gets on with them and will make them taller if necessary, but there is also a lid. I want to get her a couple of balls and I've got some large cardboard tubes to add but apart from that I think I'm set. Opinions?


----------



## marissa.peterson

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> I loved Gnarly's setup and decided to make my own C&C cage.
> Storage on the bottom, Gin on the 2nd level, Whiskey on the 3rd, and Rum on top.


This is exactly what I was looking for!! Where are your 'doors' to get them out?

P.S. Love your avatar... Fantastic!


----------



## marissa.peterson

RedHeadPixie said:


> My hedgies have finally moved into their C&C home. The liners took the longest time because the fabric shrunk more than expected in the wash and I ended up having to put bias tape on the edges to make it wide enough. But they look great and both hogs are really happy in the new set-up - even my girl, who is the world's huffiest beast. As I type, she's running on her wheel, in the middle of the day, which is an unprecedented event in our lives.
> 
> Before these cages, they were in tanks (I know, horrible) and used heating pads, so I kept the heating pads for this set-up as it is what they are used to. Also, we live in a generally cold climate (it was -1C today - heat wave!) so we keep our house warm compared to many places.
> 
> Anyways, just thought I would share a photo of a double decker C&C cage for anyone else looking for a good way to house multiple hedgies. It was a lot of fiddly work and the initial investment is steeper than some set-ups, but the hedgies love it, it's a breeze to clean and it's pretty esthetically pleasing, compared to other options.
> 
> Cheers!
> Pix


Totally what I'm looking for! Where are your 'doors'? Basically, how do you get the bottom hedgie out?


----------



## Skadi

There is a thread about it already, so I'll just post the pictures.


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog

Here is Charlotte's cage. She has a space heater near her cage and at night a heavy blanket is put over the back to keep the heat in and chill out. Her loft has a fleece dig area and another dig box filled with wooden beads. I put her mealworms in the bead box and she loves rooting around looking for them. She also loves dragging all of her fleece into her tube and sleeping in it. :lol:http://www.hedgehogcentral.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Maverick

Initially we started with a bin setup, but j have since converted a dog crate into a hedgehog home.


----------



## jillgonz

His favorite place is his hidey hut


----------



## Charlene87

This is my quilliams zoozone2. Still too young for a wheel. It will go on the tray. Lovely neat boy using the tray already ?


----------



## MorgansPets

The first and third are brilliant! Although, (no offense ) not as much the second one. Since hedgehogs have no depth reception, tubes are hard/scary for them! This occurs in some hedgehogs, but not all.


----------



## turwin

Here is Peppers set up. She is only 8 weeks old but I think its too tiny. Want to go the c&c method but is that a good thing?


----------



## Dumble

Charlotte.the.hedgehog said:


> Here is Charlotte's cage. She has a space heater near her cage and at night a heavy blanket is put over the back to keep the heat in and chill out. Her loft has a fleece dig area and another dig box filled with wooden beads. I put her mealworms in the bead box and she loves rooting around looking for them. She also loves dragging all of her fleece into her tube and sleeping in it. :lol:http://www.hedgehogcentral.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Have the same stuffed hedgie toy in Dumbles cage He always pushes it into his blankies. so cute!


----------



## WiddershinsMama

*Widdershins castles*

Widdershins cage is 3'x2'x2' sealed and painted wood with a rubber topped bottom which we line with fleece. Her hidy cabin is lined with fleece on the inside and filled with fleece strips. Usually we keep the curved pipe in the corner so she has more space to frolic. We keep the room her cage is in at 78-80 degrees so she is still nice and toasty when she is out playing. There are small holes at the bottom and larger at the top for ventilation as well as a small space around the plexiglass door. annnnd we are Harry Potter fans.  oh and we turned the litter pan (a cookie pan that we line with newspaper) so that the wheels stand fits inside it.


----------



## Dumble

WiddershinsMama said:


> Widdershins cage is 3'x2'x2' sealed and painted wood with a rubber topped bottom which we line with fleece. Her hidy cabin is lined with fleece on the inside and filled with fleece strips. Usually we keep the curved pipe in the corner so she has more space to frolic. We keep the room her cage is in at 78-80 degrees so she is still nice and toasty when she is out playing. There are small holes at the bottom and larger at the top for ventilation as well as a small space around the plexiglass door. annnnd we are Harry Potter fans.  oh and we turned the litter pan (a cookie pan that we line with newspaper) so that the wheels stand fits inside it.


Huge Harry Potter fan here (Hedgies name is Dumbeldore a.k.a Dumbles ) That backround is fantastic and the daily prophet paper is probably the cutest thing ever! What a great unique setup!


----------



## WiddershinsMama

If she had been white her name would have been Hedgewig


----------



## SarahBella97

I don't have my baby boy yet so I still need a few things like CHE and a tunnel, but those things won't make it look that much different


----------



## Prue

Here is Prue's cage setup as of April 2016. Right now she has:

-CSBW with paper towel to wipe poopy feet
-Homemade litter pan
-2 PVC pipes
-Wooden log arch
-leopard print snuggle sack
-Igloo with cuddle cup and snuggle buddy inside
-Radish food dish
-Blue water dish
-Crinkle ball
-Ball w/ bell
-Green windup cat toy
-Marble
-toilet paper tube
-toy pig

I have found that a setup with less toys tends to lead to cage destruction during the night, so I am trying to keep it interesting for Prue.


----------



## Sarahgx__

Prims custom built cage! 
Wooden frame with lexan sides, coroplast floor with insulation under. Complete with strawberry house, igloo, wheel (Thank you Larry), tunnel, food station, and miscellaneous toys!

















































Bonus picture of Prim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggly

That's my new favourite cage. How did you do the background?


----------



## penelopequill

Elky said:


> This is Louis' cage! I'm waiting to see if I can find a nice, low desk or table I can set it on, so it's not resting on the floor, even though our house constantly stays at 75-6.
> I think it's pretty roomy. And I'm definitely going to consider switching to liners, because they're less of a pain to clean.


I have the same cage, but I can't tell in the photo if the CSW fits in it without the lid. I've just ordered one, but if I can't fit it that'll be bad, since my little girl is an escape artist.:lol:


----------



## AJblossom

Hi Mika,

Where did you get your plastic container/cages from? I'd prefer to get a plastic container cage rather than a wire one, but can't seem to find any good sized ones so far.

Cheers


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74

Through the years of owning hedgehogs the biggest problem has been heat control. Living in Utah our weather fluctuates often. Especially this time of year. I've done many different cages, but this one takes the cake. I've had ferret nations/critter nations before but I didn't cover the sides. So here is suki's cage. The front is covered by plexi glass. Don't mind the dog nose smudges


----------



## tofrus

guys, am i missing something? i saw some of the users photo but looks like no one use wood shaving for bedding?
is it bad for hedgehog? and how about if they gonna pee or poop if we dont have wood shaving?


----------



## Hendersons Mama

You can use wood shavings. I did at first...and switched to wood pellets, and then finally gave in to fleece. The fleece is SOOOO much easier to clean and it doesnt have the hamster shaving smell you do with the shavings. Also, the shavings get all over the house and stuck in their quills. I guess I kept switching until I found something that didnt make my house smell and was easy for me to clean. I say...to each their own with bedding.


----------



## tofrus

Hendersons Mama said:


> You can use wood shavings. I did at first...and switched to wood pellets, and then finally gave in to fleece. The fleece is SOOOO much easier to clean and it doesnt have the hamster shaving smell you do with the shavings. Also, the shavings get all over the house and stuck in their quills. I guess I kept switching until I found something that didnt make my house smell and was easy for me to clean. I say...to each their own with bedding.


i see, thanks for your info.


----------



## phoenixjay

Sarahgx__ said:


> Prims custom built cage!
> Wooden frame with lexan sides, coroplast floor with insulation under. Complete with strawberry house, igloo, wheel (Thank you Larry), tunnel, food station, and miscellaneous toys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus picture of Prim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you make/get this cage? I want one for my hedgie. :-o


----------



## happytreecompany

thought i'd share wylie's cage with everyone. it's definitly smaller than i'd like... im looking into a C&C cage. might go to target soon. but for now we have a Kaytee guinea pig cage! the guy who i got wylie from really didnt know much about hedgehogs, i was lucky to get such a healthy and friendly lil hog. but he provided us the wrong cage, bad advice, etc. everything i've learned about his care has been from the internet and personal research and i have vastly improved his way of life. for now we have this cage, but we will eventually move to a C&C. any advice is appreciated!










i have two lamps: one for heat which i always leave running with a CHE bulb as recommended by the fine folks on this forum and another with a day bulb on a 12 hour timer. the yellow pineapple house is his dig box typically filled with felt strips (they're in the wash) i hide little pieces of kibble/mealworms in there. he has rubber ducks, ping pong balls, his technicolored frog who has become his BEST friend (carries him everywhere) and a homemade snuggle sack to sleep in! usually i put an igloo over top the sack. i have the AWESOME carolina storm bucket wheel (thanks larry!) it was a recent purchase. my hedgehog does not enjoy wheeling but i think it may be because i had the silent spinner before, he may have just needed a proper wheel. he has a big hedgehog friend, not sure if they're getting along.










bonus shot of wylie wandering around & inspecting his new giant hedgehog friend...


----------



## happytreecompany

oh and the cage is fleece lined!! joanne fabrics has a crazy good deal right now for 50% off printed fleece so i picked up a bunch of adorable fabric for snuggle sacks, tunnels, and cage liners


----------



## RandiRachelle

My two story ferret nation. Originally one story and added the upper add on. Used C&C grids and zip ties to block off second story and ramp. Custom bedding and CSBW.


----------



## RandiRachelle

It's actually a Critter Nation cage...


----------



## tofrus

This is spoochie "apartment" ;-)


----------



## Bea

Here's my cage! I'll be picking up my baby this Thursday, and by then I'll have everything else needed for the inside!


----------



## hedgielily

Very nice hedgie homes yall! Ours is lame. lol. But Lily loves it and doesnt like the serilite bins. Lily loves her house. <3


----------



## HedgieHurley

ernicoats said:


> We just got Chloe just under a month ago, we love her. We had a little 13 x 27 cage that was bought from the pet store. We built this one for her, next step is a loft and a heat lamp for this winter.


I know that this is a pretty old thread, but I am new to Hedgehog Central! I was wondering what the egg carton corner was? I am always looking for new ideas to keep my hedgie entertained!


----------



## Ktb

Probably to crawl under. Hedgies like to burrow and hide.


----------

